# Ms. Research



## Ms. Research (Sep 5, 2011)

.........


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 5, 2011)

...


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your son. I can't think of what I would do it I lost one of my boys. The worst medical problems we have are with my oldest son. At age 3 he started having seizures. At first they just told us they were febrile seizures because he always had a fever with them and there was nothing they could give us to control them. The last one he had he did not have a fever with and they finally put him on medication and ran tests on him. He has been seizure free since May 2010 and is slowly being weaned from his medication. I am always worried about him having another episode, but we have been good for over a year now so it helps us feel more confident that it is under control right now. I am still worried that it could happen with one of the younger boys since we were never told what caused it. I look forward to reading all about your adventures!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 5, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry about your son. I can't think of what I would do it I lost one of my boys. The worst medical problems we have are with my oldest son. At age 3 he started having seizures. At first they just told us they were febrile seizures because he always had a fever with them and there was nothing they could give us to control them. The last one he had he did not have a fever with and they finally put him on medication and ran tests on him. He has been seizure free since May 2010 and is slowly being weaned from his medication. I am always worried about him having another episode, but we have been good for over a year now so it helps us feel more confident that it is under control right now. I am still worried that it could happen with one of the younger boys since we were never told what caused it. I look forward to reading all about your adventures!


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm glad you are working on the dream he inspired. I applaud you for being strong after a loss like that. I don't know how I would go on if I lost one of the boys, they are my world. 

My boys are enjoying the animals. My oldest is a great chicken wrangler. He always helps get them in the coop at night. He would stay out with the goats for hours if we would let him!

They never told us why Logan started having seizures, so that's the only reason I worry about it showing up in the other 2. I was pregnant with my youngest son when the bulk of his problems started which made it more difficult to deal with. I told DH if he had started having seizures before I had other kids I likely wouldn't have had more kids just because of the worry that it could happen again. The doctors scared us once when they mentioned that when they did an MRI on him they saw spots on his brain, they weren't sure what it was, but planned to keep an eye on it. They told us it could be nothing or it could be something that would require brain surgery. It was terrifying to think of him having to go through brain surgery. It turned out to be nothing though, plus they told us that the meds he is on reduces those spots sometimes. Hopefully we get good news when we go back to neurologist in a few months and have tests run again. I'll be nervous when he is weaned from his medication though, since I know it is keeping things controlled well.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 5, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I'm glad you are working on the dream he inspired. I applaud you for being strong after a loss like that. I don't know how I would go on if I lost one of the boys, they are my world.
> 
> My boys are enjoying the animals. My oldest is a great chicken wrangler. He always helps get them in the coop at night. He would stay out with the goats for hours if we would let him!
> 
> They never told us why Logan started having seizures, so that's the only reason I worry about it showing up in the other 2. I was pregnant with my youngest son when the bulk of his problems started which made it more difficult to deal with. I told DH if he had started having seizures before I had other kids I likely wouldn't have had more kids just because of the worry that it could happen again. The doctors scared us once when they mentioned that when they did an MRI on him they saw spots on his brain, they weren't sure what it was, but planned to keep an eye on it. They told us it could be nothing or it could be something that would require brain surgery. It was terrifying to think of him having to go through brain surgery. It turned out to be nothing though, plus they told us that the meds he is on reduces those spots sometimes. Hopefully we get good news when we go back to neurologist in a few months and have tests run again. I'll be nervous when he is weaned from his medication though, since I know it is keeping things controlled well.


Love to hear about your boys and their foray into animals.  I've read your journal.  Love your pictures.  Beautiful Sons.  Congratulations on your new friend for Black Jack.  Looking forward to reading your adventures as well. 

Regarding tests and scary stuff in the future:  Take it one day at a time.  I know it's important and it is a worry, but don't let it consume your thoughts.  Children, though you don't talk about it, do pick up on your worry.  Unfortunately doctors need to say certain things, not meaning to scare, but to protect themselves due to the "sue happy" society.  Believe me, had many private talks with doctors and how they tell parents what they tell parents.  Many try and not make it so scary but they are bounded by protocol.     But I have to say met some that were pretty straight forward and what they deal with is scary business and they feel parents need to know all scenarios. 

As I meet new parents with children who are going through a scary time, I now ask the Angel on my shoulder to think of them.  He was always there for the little ones, even though he was going thru scary times himself.    All I can say is you are in our thoughts and hopefully for you and all your sons, this scary time will be history!


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 5, 2011)

So sorry about your son.  I can't personally relate as I do not have children, but can only imagine.  Blessings.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 5, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> So sorry about your son.  I can't personally relate as I do not have children, but can only imagine.  Blessings.


Thank you for those kind thoughts and your sweet blessings.  They are truly appreciated. 

Regarding not having children and personally can't relate, IMHO, you raise goats.  You know the love and loss of innocence.   

Again truly appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 5, 2011)

> You know the love and loss of innocence.


I no longer defend or explain my relationship with animals.  Without them, my life would not be worth living.  They complete me.


----------



## elevan (Sep 5, 2011)

Just 2 years ago I lost my Dad to AML with rare genome factors...very aggressive and deadly.  He fought for a year and I too made promises that I work hard to keep or make happen.  Your post brought tears to my eyes and I am so sorry that you had to go through that pain.  I pray that your plans that you made with your son are able to be realized soon.  I look forward to reading your progression from dream to reality and feel certain that you will indeed bring it to reality.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 5, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Just 2 years ago I lost my Dad to AML with rare genome factors...very aggressive and deadly.  He fought for a year and I too made promises that I work hard to keep or make happen.  Your post brought tears to my eyes and I am so sorry that you had to go through that pain.  I pray that your plans that you made with your son are able to be realized soon.  I look forward to reading your progression from dream to reality and feel certain that you will indeed bring it to reality.


Thanks Emily so much for your truly kind words.  And double thanks for the little push to start this journal.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 6, 2011)

Cooler weather here in New Jersey.     But unfortunately with the cooler weather, rain is here as well.    Enough with the rain!  Wish I could send this rain to Texas or Oklahoma that are having all those wild fires which are destroying people's houses.  

Can you tell I can't wait until the cooler weather is here.  My bunnies need to get out and get some fresh air.  Can't with the hot weather, along with the darn mosquitoes.  Have a brand new outside run for them, itching for them to get out and romp, but just can't put them in that position of getting bit by mosquitoes.  Not good for buns.  

Love the Fall weather.      Though raking leaves is NOT my favorite job, and my Maple tree throws a LOT of leaves in my backyard, I enjoy the time out in the fresh air, playing in the leaves with Jake and hopefully the buns soon.  Will start putting the garden to bed for the winter.  Tomatoes and other plants have given everything they can.  Got a good crop this year and the buns enjoyed the fruits of the garden this year as well.   Time over the winter to sit and plan what to do with the garden next year.  

See the school bus in front the house.  Looks like the kiddies start school today.  Another sign Fall is near.  Sorry kids, but I see a lot of HAPPY faces on the parents.


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 6, 2011)

> Looks like the kiddies start school today.  Another sign Fall is near.  Sorry kids, but I see a lot of HAPPY faces on the parents.


Don't underestimate those of us without kids!  When I see the first school bus come down the road, I definitely have more skip in my step!  Peace and quiet at least until 3 PM!!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 6, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> > Looks like the kiddies start school today.  Another sign Fall is near.  Sorry kids, but I see a lot of HAPPY faces on the parents.
> 
> 
> Don't underestimate those of us without kids!  When I see the first school bus come down the road, I definitely have more skip in my step!  Peace and quiet at least until 3 PM!!!


  So true Goatherd!


----------



## elevan (Sep 6, 2011)

to school being in session...means I get 8 hours of peace 

I NEVER rake leaves.  Run the mower over them and mulch them up...they add nitrogen and other nutrients back into your grass.  Having never raked leaves, I also never have to water the lawn as it seems to be more drought resistant.  Just a thought...


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 6, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> to school being in session...means I get 8 hours of peace
> 
> I NEVER rake leaves.  Run the mower over them and mulch them up...they add nitrogen and other nutrients back into your grass.  Having never raked leaves, I also never have to water the lawn as it seems to be more drought resistant.  Just a thought...


Hope you enjoyed your peace and quiet.  I know back in your mind you miss them, but it is so much easier getting things done without them underfoot.  You accomplish 3 X's as more.  It's the " I luv you, have a good day at school", as you are pushing them out the door in a zombie-like mode because you already have your planned day of farm work, house work, etc. running through your head.  Ah, I remember.

I also remember something else, thanks to your very helpful comment about not raking.  DH did mow the leaves last year and the grass did really come up nice this spring.  Also, DH definitely did stop watering the lawn when it got really hot beginning of July.  We just watered our Dogwood Tree (my favorite) in the front yard and the garden and the patch where the bunnies where SUPPOSED to go, darn those mosquitoes.  Last year was the first fall without Henry so some things are a bit foggy.   But it's getting better.  Just get little pushes from forum friends thru replies and memories come poking out from the fog.  It's like Magic!  Thanks Emily for the thoughtful push.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 7, 2011)

Well I should properly introduce all to the START of My Livestock Adventure.  My manners.  


Dobby
DOB:  4/11/2011
Male
First Checkup (6/29/11)  1 lb.  Healthy condition, fecal test negative 








Kreacher
DOB: 4/11/2011
Male
First Checkup (6/29/11) 12 oz. Healthy condition, fecal test negative 







It's a step, but a solid step.   DH's opinion is he feels that rabbits really aren't livestock but wildlife. :/   That it's really an honor to befriend wildlife.  And I should be proud of my accomplishments.   Felt good hearing that.   And it's been different than raising a dog and learning how to calm them, know they are hardwired to think Humans the enemy, you have to really watch what you are doing.  One major slip, and that bond you worked to created can vanish, making you start all over again.  I learned that lesson with Dobby.  Bad handling on my part but I learned and worked it out.  I think that's what I like about this all.  Something I never thought I would be exposed to (wildlife) and learning how to do it with gentle care.  The rewards back from these critters is truly worth it.   

Lots to learn still.  Lots to help DH learn because he's nervous about this breeding project.  I don't blame him.  I've read more about them than he has.   Promised to take it slow and as always keep him informed.   Though it's my project, he's still on that Road with me. 

It should be interesting.


----------



## elevan (Sep 7, 2011)

> Lots to learn still.  Lots to help DH learn because he's nervous about this breeding project.  I don't blame him.  I've read more about them than he has.   Promised to take it slow and as always keep him informed.   Though it's my project, he's still on that Road with me.
> 
> It should be interesting


Next step...female rabbit!  

I can't wait to see your doe when you get one.  The bucks are handsome fellas


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks Emily for the comments on my boys.   

Speaking of my boys, I think I mentioned that these boys will be pets.  And with pets, we feel that they should be neutered.  We have done that always with our dogs.  Always males, and always neutered.  We feel this is better for the animals health wise and temperment wise.   I know sometimes this doesn't work on the temperment, but we have been lucky so far.  

I was hoping to have Dobby and Kreacher neutered when they were a little over 4 months old (Middle of August).  But unfortunately with finances, then vet emergencies, and vet vacations, my boys are still intacted.  Me and DH have been watching "Bunny Porn" since the middle of August.   Thankfully no fights have occurred, and they have seemed to work something out between them.  It's like a dance.  They circle, then one mounts the other. does what they think it should be, then they groom each others front paws or rear haunches.  Kreacher, being smaller than Dobby, needs to hold on by biting down on Dobby's fur.  He actually pulls it.  Dobby allows it for a while but then will move away.  They have enough room to avoid each other in their crate.  But the funny thing is, I thought allowing them to get out of the crate more, to really get space, they still seek each other out and the dance begins anyway.  DH says to stop worrying.  It's been like this for two weeks.  They are not really fighting.  And they still seek each other out.  Still eat together.  Still sleep together.  

I do have another appointment for my boys on September 15th.  Still nervous, but I truly feel I'm doing right by both of them.  One thing about neutering, it stops spraying. I was hoping to avoid that with my boys but alas, I guess they like me because they both got me.  I've been christened.   Only happened once by both, hoping that's all they needed to "claim" me" as their own.    Looking forward to this event for my boys being over and done with.  Boys will be mad and I'll have to re-establish their trust, but... somethings have to be done. 

I wonder if the dance will stop?  I guess I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 8, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> to school being in session...means I get 8 hours of peace
> 
> I NEVER rake leaves.  Run the mower over them and mulch them up...they add nitrogen and other nutrients back into your grass.  Having never raked leaves, I also never have to water the lawn as it seems to be more drought resistant.  Just a thought...


Yes, leaves I dreaded them as a kid but now I mow them with my Deere.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 8, 2011)

We blow the leaves into the garden and flowerbeds for winter mulching except for the rose garden. The azaleas really like it, as does my fig bush.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 9, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> We blow the leaves into the garden and flowerbeds for winter mulching except for the rose garden. The azaleas really like it, as does my fig bush.


Appreciate the suggestion.  We actually did blow the leaves into the garden for the first time this year.  DH got the tiller out in the spring and tilled the leaves under really good.  The garden did very well this year.    I'll have to do it this year with the planters I have around my three trees which I plant flowers each spring.  

BTW, showed DH your "Chance".  He asked what Tribe you were with?  DH was a hippie in his younger years.  He told me to say "A hippie your Mother warned you about".  He traveled a lot in his younger years (the 70's).  He hitchhiked across the United States twice.  In his travels he wound up in North Dakota, found a large group of people and decided to see what it was all about.  He walked into the Black Hill Alliance.  DH stated "All tribes and sexes were there".  Tribal Leaders and Chiefs.  DH said he was accepted and asked to stay.  He stated he talked to many People but others he couldn't due to not understanding the Native Language.  

DH learned a lot about herbs.  He has many of the Native American Beliefs and did pass them on to our Son and myself.  DH even gave our Son the T-Shirt giving to him that day.  He still had it.  Our Son wore that shirt many times in the hospital, along with his Homer Simpson PJ bottoms.   Both items put away because they were special to our Son.  So much is our respect for the Native American and their ways, that the First Christmas after our Son's death, I heard a bang at the window.  It had snowed so the birds we feed during the winter and squirrels usually fight over the seed.  I went to shoo the so-called intruder squirrel, but found sitting in my Dogwood but a Falcon.   Seeing that Magnificent Creature I knew my Son could now soar free of pain.  


Shame some think because you look different or see things differently, that you should be warned about them.  Glad I didn't listen.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 9, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky you with a Deere.  DH did have a tractor.  When MIL was still alive we had adjoining properties.  Our Son loved to ride with DH on the tractor as they cut the lawn and mulched up some of the remaining leaves.  After MIL passed, we sold the property and consolidated.  Didn't need the tractor again.  Went to someone who needed it.  

But a tractor is in the future plans.  Don't know if it will be a Deere. That's DH's decision.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 9, 2011)

A little panic attack today.  I knew Dobby was starting to molt, but found a bald spot.  Reading my "Rabbits for Dummies" book, it states that if bald spots, call the vet immediately because there could be a hormonal problem or disease.   Don't worry, didn't rush to the phone and call Dr. Joe.  Did further research.  And found out about "coat blow out".  Major shedding of great clumps of hair.  Healthy bald patches will become pigmented, start to grow hair normally within a few days.  Since it was under his chin, I just noticed it today because more hair fell out around it.  It is pigmented and hair is growing.  So healthy bunny with "coat blow out".   He just looks awful.   I read a few suggestions regarding making molting faster.  I already have on my list calf manna.  Maybe get them some sunflower seeds.  

The boys got their first taste of watermelon.  Dobby came right over to DH and took to munching.  So did Kreacher.  But after that first piece, Dobby turned his head.  Before giving them any more, I want to make sure their digestive system likes it.  DH picked up canalope as well.    As for vegetables, they are still getting their wheat grass, and got the last of the carrots in the garden.  I've told DH that tomatoes are fruit, but he just won't give them up yet.  Only a few tomatoes left in the garden, and DH loves his tomatoes.   Next year we are planning more tomatoes. 


Regarding the rain, please STOP.  With all the rain and I believe the earthquake, there are mud slides in Philadelphia.  The Sckyull was closed.  DH had an inspection in PA which took him twice the amount of time to navigate it because of the mud slides.   DH stated that he hasn't seen the Delaware River's water levels so high before.  

It's truly a mess.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 9, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate to say it being a long time Deere buyer and fan but Case I H has a new line of tractors that have good power and fuel efficient.  They had to come out with these models nearly two years after I bought my tractor, grrr.

I also like and respect many things Native American.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 9, 2011)

When my mom was a kid, it was 'bad' to be an Indian.  She died her hair red her entire life so she didn't 'look like a sqauw' as she put it.  

When I was little, I had no idea we had native blood.  She sent us 2 youngest girls to stay w/ our Cherokee grandma in VA.

Imagine our culture shock, coming from a small but bustling industrial Indiana town, to going to live on the side of a mountain where your nearest neighbor was 1 mi. away...and watching your Grandma kill a chicken on your first day there...then smoking a cigarette and blowing tobacco smoke in 4 directions to show thanks afterward.

I was hooked!

Our best veggie garden spot was a chicken / goat pen for the first 10 yrs of it's life.  All that manure, when DH first tilled it up, had turned the soil into this wonderful black dirt.  I have pepper plants out there 4' tall and our sweet corn hit 9'...until the raccoons got it. 

We have 2 buns blowing coat right now, both males.  I wonder if males are more prone than females?  They look hideous.

We hadn't gotten more than 1/4" of rain in the months of July and Aug.  I had to water our veggies all summer, it seemed...my flowers looked like crap this year b/c I won't 'waste' water on them.

Now that the garden is just about done...it's rained a gentle, slow, perfect rain for 3 days straight.  :/  Better late than never, I suppose.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 9, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> When my mom was a kid, it was 'bad' to be an Indian.  She died her hair red her entire life so she didn't 'look like a sqauw' as she put it.
> 
> When I was little, I had no idea we had native blood.  She sent us 2 youngest girls to stay w/ our Cherokee grandma in VA.
> 
> ...


What a shame for your Mom to have to dye her hair to hide her heritage because someone thought it was "bad".  She was not alone.  There were many and they were just not Native Americans either.  Poles, Germans, Jews, all had to change their names, appearance, etc. to try to fit in.  And it's pretty sad today that these individuals are now forced to group in areas to stay away from ridicule.    

But off the politics, I believe your heritage IS the way to live.  

I wish you Life and a safe trip!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 9, 2011)

I started crying when I read about you losing your son. I am so very sorry for your loss. Sometimes people leave us entirely too early.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 9, 2011)

Ms. Research:

I am of the Cherokee Tribe, and from the Bear Clan. My grandmother comes from a long line of kanvwodi (healers).  My great x4 grand father was a Chickamauga warrior. 

Osiyou.  Ustiyonv daquadoa.   yv tali  usti unaksotsanedv. Geyi Donvdagohvi.
(Hello, my name is unsiyonv (little bear). I have two small/little goats. I go  until we meet again .)

Rolls, I do understand about your mother.  1973 was not a good year to be born a bastard halfbreed, my extended family was less than sympathetic, but they adjusted. and your grandma sounds pretty cool.

Sadly, there is still alot of prejudice out there. I had a person ask me if I was half black, and when I told her I was half cherokee she said "well, thats just as bad, isnt it? you poor thing".  I felt sorry for her.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 9, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I started crying when I read about you losing your son. I am so very sorry for your loss. Sometimes people leave us entirely too early.


Thank you so much for your condolence and your kind words.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 9, 2011)

Well Dobby has a few more bald spot and his fur is really whiting out.  First molt for both of us.  So grabbed DH's camera and took some pictures.  

This is the first spot I noticed







Then when brushing him this evening I noticed this






Another shot







And just as I got the shot that will show all.....







Bunnies, just like goats, don't cooperate.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 9, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Ms. Research:
> 
> I am of the Cherokee Tribe, and from the Bear Clan. My grandmother comes from a long line of kanvwodi (healers).  My great x4 grand father was a Chickamauga warrior.
> 
> ...


It's truly an honor to meet you.  I told DH of your heritage and the message you left.  I know I'll edit this when he's available (he's sound asleep now)  because he would like to thank you too.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 11, 2011)

One of the suggestions from good people we know, to help us cope after losing Henry, was to make ourselves get out of the house.  We hid for several months after but realized that we needed to take that sound advise and stick to it.  The first couple of times was getting in the car to just getting back out.  Then we really forced ourselves to start going together to shop or banking or whatever small.  It has been getting better and we actually enjoyed our venture out today.  

I had to work for a couple of hours so we decided to take a trip to Vineland's TSC after work.  Plus DH has inspected in that area, talked to some people about oats for the buns, and was given a name of another reputable feed store in that area, Garoppo's.   As we pulled into TSC, DH stated," Oh I guess we aren't going to go right in.".  I looked to see that some of the Cumberland County 4-H'ers were having a fund raiser.  And with these people were rabbits and you guessed it.... GOATS! 

We checked out the rabbits that were there.  One young girl was holding the biggest English Lop DH or I had ever seen.  Also, there was a Blue Mini Rex there.  I asked the young girl if we could pet her rabbit to show DH what the fur felt like compared to ours.  And then came a young girl with a Netherland Dwarf, which DH chuckled and said, "Oh that's what Dobby and Kreacher were supposed to look like.".  DH stated, " Oh well, I think ours are better looking".  

Then the Goats.  There was an Alpine and a Nubian in one temporary pen.  What soft muzzles they have.  I had the pleasure to meet a very nice lady who raised these two.  She has raised them for her children in 4-H and has kept other goats for children who are in 4-H but have no where to put them.  I commended her on such a generous offer for such a worthwhile program.  I pointed at the Nubians.  She said you won't find any around now.  She stated she has great milkers and kids in the spring.  That she's is really excited about a friend getting Kiko's soon.  I told her that I have been interested in goats and mentioned BYH, which she was familiar with.  She stated that she ask more for older goats than bottle babies.  I told her that would only be logical.  Then she proceeded to tell me that there are only 2 goat doctors and that it's expensive.  That you really need to know a lot to be able to take care of them.  That she learned from the "Goat Guru", a 77 year old woman who taught her every thing she knows.  Right now she and several goat owners are involved in an experiment with copper bolus.  The goats are getting high copper readings from the inadequate water we have here in New Jersey.  I wished her success.  She smiled and said get two.  And they do help heal.    And yes I DID get her name.   She also suggested the same feed store as another source for feed and supplies.  

We then proceeded to Garoppo's.  Very nice feed store.  Lots to offer.   Got the supplies we needed.  Calf manna just a little pricey because it only came in a large bag.  But got sunflower seeds for Dobby's molting.  Plus rawhide bones for Jake.  As we were leaving the store, DH saw enclosures on display.  He was looking at the metal enclosure for the buns while I went down and was looking at the chicken coop.  Very nice enclosure for the chickens.  Plus for the outside roost. long wooden pols that turn into handles which you can move the coop anywhere you want like wheel barrow.  Showed DH because he knows after goats, chickens.  He doesn't know about the ducks yet, but he knows I lurk on BYC.  A young couple came over looking at the same chicken coop.  Out of the conversation, I could see the Husband showing the benefits of the coop and moving it around.  I heard the wife say, well where do they get in.  I have a bad case of butting in, and show the access door which had the ramp for the chickens in it. I could tell Husband was interested in chickens but the Wife was on the fence.  She asked me if I was interested in chickens, and I told her I was.   I told her you don't start out with a lot of chickens.  Her husband showed her the three nesting boxes built inside.  I think she was swayed when I heard her say, "It matches the house and look the chickens will have a window". 

Before we proceed home, we picked up a new American Flag because the last one was destroyed in Hurricane Irene.  Then stopped for a bite to eat.  

DH hung the flag on our flag pole and put it half mast for all who were lost (innocent and heros) on that dreadful day.   DH and I WILL NEVER FORGET! 

All excited with my purchases for my animals, I proceed to give Jake his new rawbone, which he was trilled with.  And then, extremely happy to help Dobby to a fast molting offered the sunflower seeds.  Kreacher ate one but Dobby totally turned his nose and ignored me.  Oh well, lots of hay for Dobby to stop hairballs.  I tried.  Bunnies.  

It was a good day.   I even asked DH, Well could you handle being around goats.  And he said no problem.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 11, 2011)

Good for you.  I'm actually a recluse myself and mainly stay on the farm, of course lately I have been buying for livestock.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 11, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Good for you.  I'm actually a recluse myself and mainly stay on the farm, of course lately I have been buying for livestock.


That's where we are headed.  A farm to stay at and only come out when livestock is needed.  Not eccentric, Just cautious.  Strange time we live in.   I find being around animals more rewarding than being around some people.  Shame isn't it.  Oh well.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 11, 2011)

Something I learned about rabbits.  Rabbits are like camels, sheep, goats and llamas with a divided upper lips.  These lips are sensitive and finger-like, allowing the animals to feel what they are about to eat.  Lips feel, taste and grab food, incisors cut off a portion, the tongue moves the food to the back teeth and the rabbit grinds it's teeth to physically break down grasses and weeds.  

Rabbits teeth evolved like horse teeth to be tough and constantly growing.  This is a response to natural grasses and plants that have developed the defense of being coarse and abrasive with low nutritional value.  

Rabbits incisors grow more than 2 millimeters a week, so they need to wear down at an equal rate.  

Goats might have 4 stomachs, but rabbits also have a unique way to digest.  Rabbits large intestine, also called a colon is specialized.  At the junction of the small and large intestine likes the opening of the cecum.  The cecum is a very large and long blind-ended sac.  This is where the live bacteria live.  Food initially passes by the cecal opening into the first half of the colon.   Digestible fiber is broken down by the bacteria into fatty acids.  Most of the rabbit's nutrition comes from bacterial byproducts.   Good bacteria thrive on fibrous plant matter with low nutritional value.  To keep the bacteria healthy, feed diet of high in hay and grass. 

Very interesting information to know.  


Neat article about the history of the rabbit.  

Have a Just the Facts section.

Did you know the largest single litter ever recorded was 26 kits with 24 living?  Now THAT's a big litter!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 11, 2011)

It's turning out to be a dreary day in New Jersey.   Just a reflection to this 10th Anniversary  

Henry had just turned 5 years old (Sept. 3rd).  He would have been 15 years old.  

Anniversaries that we are learning to deal with.

April 1st:   Henry's Diagnosed with A.L.L. Leukemia

April 23rd:  Remission

October 8th:  Relapse

December 11th:  Valiant fight ends.  

As I think of all those who lost loved ones on this anniversary, I can not imagine how they hurt.  I had a chance to say Goodbye.   The hardest part is going on sometimes.  DH and I found out it's easier to keep going on for Henry.   to all.

As we continue to go on for Henry, we continue to form our plan for our Livestock Adventure.  DH and I have started to make it a habit to sit and read posts on BYH while drinking our morning coffee.  Also we took time at BYC.  It's become a very comforting time.  We laugh at the names of the posters (very creative) and enjoy looking at the photos.  

I've introduced DH as you all know to Redtailgal.  Now he's been introduced to 77Herford tractor story, cattle and new goats.  KStaven's beautiful work in progress.  Roll Farms, Jodie, and also SheepGirls establishments.  DH has let me know that he would like Wool Sheep for our Livestock Adventure.  He wouldn't mind the shearing.  Actually would enjoy learning to work with the sheep.  I've gladly shown him the Southland that SheepGirl posted.  

Also DH is really sorry to hear about Elevan's property woes and wishes them success in solving them.  

We talked further today on the maintenance of goats and the sound advise we received yesterday, as well as here.  Regarding the administration of medication to goats, shots, boluses.  DH says, "Don't sweat it.  When he lived in California, he used to give Marque, his first Kuvacz, his shots.  Whatever we need to do, we will do it."  

As we feel the sorrow of this day, I still remember the aftermath.  The People rallying together to help.  To comfort. To pick up the pieces and keep going.   

DH and I are grateful to find the solace here to keep our promise to Henry.  Life goes on.  Plans change which suck.  But if you really cherish that plan you made but you hate the change, you find ways to accept those changes and move on.  

Just my rambling.  You will find I do that sometimes.  But hey it, helps.  Not sweating the small stuff.


----------



## elevan (Sep 11, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've decided that animals are more worthy of my time than most humans and hope that my hiatus from farming doesn't last too long...although at least I'll still have my wonderful basenji, Boingo.


----------



## elevan (Sep 11, 2011)

Mrs. Research - your DH sounds like a pretty wonderful guy.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 11, 2011)

You should talk your DH into creating an account and joining us.  We wont pick on him too much...


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 11, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Mrs. Research - your DH sounds like a pretty wonderful guy.


Thanks.  I got lucky.   And know it.  I think that's what makes it so much more.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 11, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> You should talk your DH into creating an account and joining us.  We wont pick on him too much...


I told DH of your suggestions.  He chuckled and said "Thanks, but No Thanks".  Enjoys being off the grid.   Will enjoy just sitting at the sidelines of my plan.  BUT knowing DH, when he sees something and wants to comment, it will be here.  Just no stopping him.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 12, 2011)

3 more days to go!  Vet appointment for Dobby and Kreacher is this Thursday.  Dreading it but can't wait until it's all over.  Boys are doing well together.  No fighting.  But not going to press my luck.  

Funny, Kreacher is starting to bond with our dog Jake.  The last two outings, Kreacher and Jake have started a game of hide and seek.  Just too funny to watch.  DH allowed the game with much supervision and it has continued.   Now when Kreacher is out and Jake moves around the room, Kreacher is right to see what's happening.   Dobby, well, he stays his distance.  Not afraid of Jake, but not that close to him.  

Well, they said bunnies bond to any type of animal.  Well, Our Jake is a good animal to look up to.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 12, 2011)

Reading about all the exotic animals owned or cared for and released by other forum members, I realized again that I have wildlife in my living room.  Rabbits are some much different that what I've ever experienced.  And still learning about them.  

Sunday happened to be My Boys 5 month mile stone.  From all the books, articles, and such that I've read, they are now Adults!  I'm so proud.   I have to say that it's true, that at 5 months you really get to see the personality of the rabbit.  

 Since Dobby's molt started, I've been brushing them both every day.  Pigment is still darkening, all is going well.  But his sides look so sparse of hair.  Grooming is a little stressful.  Boys are not lap types, so DH came up with a brilliant plan.  The chicken coop, yes in my living room, has a full side on hinges which comes down for full access to the crate.  We bring that down, and I put a towel down for the little princes sensitive feet and they go down and up into the crate as they please.   Dobby uses it as a spring board.  Likes to see how far he can catapult himself into the room.  

Sidetracked sorry.  Anyway DH tried to find hinges that you be used to remove the side so that I could use their crate as a grooming stand.  Couldn't find any.  So DH cut the hinges and it slides off perfectly.  Since then, and grooming them everyday in their surroundings, has made grooming, checking them over physically, turning them over on their backs to make sure all the man parts are developing correctly, and actually starting to play with them.  Cheerios helps too.  Along with the papaya snacks they like.  

I love when they try to show dominance.  Every time I turn Dobby over on his back, he struggles just a bit, but will still until I'm done, then set him down, he will go to his litter box and start tossing the hay around.  Like how dare you.  Kreacher chews on the towel to show me that he's not happy after his check up.  But there is no aggression towards me.  I've even provoked games with Dobby when he's in that mood.  He loves paper towel rolls and will toss them around by himself.  So tonight I picked it up and tried to give it to Dobby to stop the hissy fit he was having.  He pushed it back at me.  I tried again.  He tried to pull it out of my hands.  I pulled back.  And then the game began.  He started chewing on it and tearing at it, but would stop if I put it down.  DH said he wants you to hold it.  It was a good game for his teeth and good game for his neck and back muscles.  I enjoyed.  Kreacher enjoyed his time with Jake.  When the side is off, Jake sits next to me and can put his head in the crate to visit too.  Kreacher and Jake are becoming fast friends.   

Got to stock up on paper towel rolls.  After our little session, Kreacher started playing with the paper towel roll.   Glad my boys like simple things.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 13, 2011)

Rabbits, never would of thunk it.  If I got Rabbits my world of any antention would be over, the wife would be with those bunnies ALL the time....wait would that be a bad thing...


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 13, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Rabbits, never would of thunk it.  If I got Rabbits my world of any antention would be over, the wife would be with those bunnies ALL the time....wait would that be a bad thing...


Not a bad thing at all!   DH doesn't mind at all.  Keeps the nagging down to a minimum.    Nah, you probably, like my DH, likes to just see us content.  Which then leads me to show much attention to DH.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 13, 2011)

When my dh is off w/ his rabbits, I call it, "Playing bunnies."  As in, his buddy will call and ask for him and I say, "Let me go get him, he's playing bunnies."  It's good for a laugh.

It's really nice that he has his own 'thing' to do here, where he gets to be the boss / decision maker / designer.  PLUS, when he gets his new bunny barn....my buck (goats) will benefit, they get the back half.  Otherwise, they'd have kept the same old leaky barn we've used for bucks for years.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 13, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> When my dh is off w/ his rabbits, I call it, "Playing bunnies."  As in, his buddy will call and ask for him and I say, "Let me go get him, he's playing bunnies."  It's good for a laugh.
> 
> It's really nice that he has his own 'thing' to do here, where he gets to be the boss / decision maker / designer.  PLUS, when he gets his new bunny barn....my buck (goats) will benefit, they get the back half.  Otherwise, they'd have kept the same old leaky barn we've used for bucks for years.


Well at least you know where he's at.  And that's  a good thing.  But from what you posted you probably have no problem with that at all.  

Hey when you get that bunny barn, leaky old barn can always get a face lift and more room for MORE CRITTERS!   Just a thought


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh, no, that sucker is TOAST.

We built it w/ scraps of wood.  Literally.  Best we could afford at the time, and we were quite proud.  We'd salvaged a lot of plywood from my old job when the plant closed, pieced it together w/ a 4x6 sheet here, 2x4 sheet there...it was like a giant puzzle.  Only, we used the smallest pieces for the roof.  It wasn't real smart to make the load-bearing part out of itsy pieces.

THEN, b/c life's funny that way...we got hit by an F1 tornado about 3 days after we got the roll roofing put on.  The top of an old pin oak landed on it (and a small nearby shed w/ a pregnant doe in it - we had to put her down)  So the shed had 400 thousand or so little holes in it suddenly from pin oak branches.  We patched it as best as we could (it was mid November and we had 1000 things to fix / patch / repair) and covered it w/ tar paper.  That was 5 or 6 yrs ago.

Now all the little cracks and holes and such have just buckled that roof.  The walls hold water, the roof holds water, and every time it rains I'm pretty shocked to see it's still standing.  (There are no critters in the worst part.)  I have a feeling DH will just bobcat it over when we get the new building up and haul it to the back 40.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 13, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Oh, no, that sucker is TOAST.
> 
> We built it w/ scraps of wood.  Literally.  Best we could afford at the time, and we were quite proud.  We'd salvaged a lot of plywood from my old job when the plant closed, pieced it together w/ a 4x6 sheet here, 2x4 sheet there...it was like a giant puzzle.  Only, we used the smallest pieces for the roof.  It wasn't real smart to make the load-bearing part out of itsy pieces.
> 
> ...


DH sparked up and said "He's got a Bobcat?  Cool!!!!!"  Hell, provide plane fare and DH would definitely come out and play with your DH.  Sorry to hear about the loss of the doe.  Sometimes Nature tells you what to do.  Shame but it happens.   Well, it looks like you got your use out of it.  Time to bring in the new and knock down the old.  Hey, what your proud of is great.  You should be.  But when it comes to safety issue, you are doing right.   Just some things you can't hold on too.  But they will always be your accomplishments.  Even if only two people know about it.  

I can't imagine being that close to a tornado.  I thought 16 foot seas when being certified for diving was a little rough and scary.  I just can't imagine something coming at you with that type of power.  And not knowing which way it's going or how to stop it.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 13, 2011)

We were sound asleep (3am) and our bedroom window blew in and landed on us.  We lost the peak of the big barn roof, the house roofing, one side of the house (branches poked holes in it like pegboard), and lots of minor damage.  I think we lost 22 trees in just the yard...of course most managed to land on something like fencing, etc.

It was "only" an F1.  ONLY.  Heaven help me if I ever see an F2, F3, etc.

I'll try to post pics in my journal later today if I have time.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 13, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loool, I get those warnings alot.  Luckily never had one hit the home area but some of the pasture and forrested areas were hit once.  Still have some trees that look like a Giant has been through with his machete.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 13, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that why you are trying to put more trees up?  At least you had that buffer.  Glad it was only the trees for you.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 14, 2011)

Tomorrow is the big day for my Boys.  This morning, as they were running around for their morning jaunt, I kept thinking, they are getting along, do I really need to do this?  But I truly think I do.  For their health and wellbeing.  Though they are getting along, they are kind of rough with each other.  Those hormone surges can come on and then they start their dance.  It's now gotten to where Kreacher's hormones are really kicking in, and when he mounts Dobby, he really holds on to Dobby's fur with his teeth.  Then Dobby starts spinning wildly to get him off.  

I was wondering once they are neutered, will this humping finally calm down?  What I've noticed that the humping has turned into more grooming.  They seem to do the act real fast but then start grooming the one that is on the bottom, ears, feet, back, etc.  The only thing I worry about is when Dobby can't get Kreacher off his back.  Then I worry a fight might break out.  

Time will tell.  I'm all prepared with their water and food.  I plan to bring it with me when I drop Dobby and Kreacher off at Dr. Joe's tomorrow.  Dr. Joe will not release them to me until he is confident they are eating and drinking.  Our water is important because we have a full home osmosis system and it take out all, even radionuli, so I know they will have clean fresh water.  I'm amazed that though everyone states to change a rabbits new food gradually.  But they never say about the water.  When we brought our bunnies home, we bought their food they were used to plus a bottle of the breeder's water.  We did the same thing with the water as the food.    Living in Camden County, you definitely need to know about water quality.  Shame, but true.  

Kreacher has now started molting.  Can see gray starting to come in with the black.  Not as bad as Dobby, which they say all bunnies molt differently.  Should be interesting to see what color he comes out as.  Dobby is turning silver on his sides with a saddle of dark hair on his back.   Again time will tell what it will all turn out to be.


----------



## elevan (Sep 14, 2011)

Good point about water differences.  For those who live with city water or well water...it changes from city to city and well to well.  You could have 2 wells on your property and have different quality in each.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 14, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Good point about water differences.  For those who live with city water or well water...it changes from city to city and well to well.  You could have 2 wells on your property and have different quality in each.


Very good point our well water is SO different to a friends just fifteen miles away or in town a short distance away.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 14, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's truly a shame that a lot don't know that their wells are their assets.  That the water is the People's asset which is supposed to be watched and protected by our government.  Unfortunately that's not true here.  People had to force a law to protect their wells by testing due to the environmental hazards.  Our history, other than the Jersey shore is riddled with very dangerous dumps.  

My eyes were truly open when I got involved with the environmental issue of a Federal Superfund site.  I never could wrap my brain around what many had allowed to be hided.  Especially after the EYE opening experience of Love Canal in NY.  BTW, ours got a LOT of connections to Love Canal.  Unfortunately I also found out how the Federal Government decided never to let this happen again.  New Jersey is under a federal consent order which makes me and everyone in this State, along with the elected, appointed officials who we elect defendent and gagged to a court.   Unfortunately that Superfund site sits in our Federally Protected Aquifer, and can't talk about it.  

As Backyard Farmers, as much as you are talking about minerals and feed, "nugget" removing, budding vs disbudding, I truly think you should start discussing water quality.  Grazers need LOTS of water.  I have two rabbits that depend on my giving them fresh, CLEAN water.  IMHO, it truly affects them.    

And you wonder why I'd rather be around animals.  I seen enough, and I don't want to see no more.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 15, 2011)

Today is "Nugget Removing" Day.   So completely nervous.  I know they are going to be in good hands, but still.    

Hoping all goes well.  Keep your fingers cross for my Boys.  Hoping this goes smoothly for them and I can get them back home to their crate ASAP.   Males have a little easier operation than the females.  But still.   

I just hope I don't have to start all over with their trust in me.  Dobby and I really had a break through with the Paper towel game.  Both my boys when out for their daily jaunts are now coming to me just for a pet.  Or following me around as I go about my business to see what I'm up too.  They are a very curious bunch.  

Plans for their recovery:  Just quiet time for the next couple of days.  Hopefully a little pain relief will be given so they don't stop eating.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 15, 2011)

That is a good point with the water.  I have a friend who studies water quality with the EPA.  They test it at the water treatment plant, call it good and then send it through 100's of miles of pipes, many of which are decades old, lead and lined with crud.  He studies what effect the "crud" in the pipes and the material the pipes are made of has on water quality.  He also studies how certain things that are added to the water react with the "crud".  Those studies are a bit scary.  

We have a cistern.  All the water is straight out of the sky.  Unfortunatly we have no filter system so we can't drink it. So I get bottles refilled at the grocery store.  I want to get a filter system so we can drink it.  Probably the cleanest water out there.  The animals love it and do well on it.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 15, 2011)

Sadly in some parts of the country and world you even have to be careful with rain water.  You could use osmosis if I spelled it right.

I use well water and have a filter it runs through.  I'm a little paranoid with Hog confinements just miles from me and some with less than reputable environmental records.  My friends live just down the road from a confinement site, when the wind blow the wrong way it smells bad.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 15, 2011)

We have a fool proof way of testing water.......just let me drink a glass.  If there is ANYTHING in it, I get sick, sometimes to the point of needing hospitilization and IV therapy.

I have a damaged kidney that is super sensitive to impurities,  I dont drink water when I go out to eat.  My kidneys will take soda better than bad water, so I order soda.  City water is the hardest on me.......I end up passing blood in four hours.

Here at the house, we have a filtration system at the pump, then a deep filtetration device where the water comes into the house, and then a third microbial filter for our drinking water.  Hubby and my boys can drink it straight out of the pump without a problem, but not me.  Before we moved in, everyone here drank this water unfiltered and never had a problem.

Even bottled waters are not all the same. Aquafina makes my kidneys ache as does Dsani.  I usually buy a flat of a local water that is out of our own area and microbialy filtered before bottling.  

Even thoroughly filtered water can tear me up if I change locations. For example, the microbialy filtered water in Oklahome and Kansas really tore me up for the first couple days.

I have done the same thing that Ms Research was talking about with baby critters, esp if they are puny when they come.  If I cant get "their normal water" I will use my own brand of bottled water and wean them over to the well water.

I get frustrated with some people who say "drink water its good for you!" when they realize that I am dieting.  Its a common misconception. Not all water is good for you.  Bad water will cause me to get an infection and run a high fever.....thus dehydrating me.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 15, 2011)

Well the drama is over.  My boys are home "nugget" free.        And they don't hate me. 

I kept the morning ritual the same except when "time over" was done and they go to their crate, once in they went into the carrier.  DH said they knew something was up.  I guess because I was sweating alligators and they felt my nervousness.    Dropped them off at Dr. Joe's and went to work.  Got a call at work around noon.   Doctor Joe calling to say it was all over, they looked a bit drunk but everything went well.  No stitches but glue.  Told me he ordered pain medication for both for 3 days.  And that the lubricate I see around their eyes was for anesthesia purposes.  Dr. Joe says rabbits do not shut their eyes while under and he just wanted to protect them.  Said if they were still squinting after a day to give him a call.  Also that if they didn't eat by tomorrow, DEFINITELY give him a call.   Truly like this Doctor.  He wasn't going to be there when I came to pick them up so he wanted to make sure we had a talk about how it went.  Definitely like this Doctor.  

Also to the Staff at Blackwood Animal Hospital.  When I nervously went to pick them up, I found that I had nothing to worry about.  They were in their carrier and when they heard my voice, they both perked up.   I was told they were very calm and friendly and they really enjoyed having them there.  They see mostly cats and dogs, but occasionally get what they call "exotics".  I have to say, now looking how comfortably they have settled in tonight, Everyone today really knew their jobs and did them well.  I am really grateful to have found Dr. Joe and the Staff at Blackwood Animal Hospital.  

I have to say the one who missed the boys the most was Jake.  DH was home, and bless his heart, did major house cleaning. Found some markings in the hallway.   Jake was upset when DH was moving the boys pillow, along with their tunnel and straw mat to vacuum and clean.  DH had to constantly reassure Jake that the boys would be back.  When I finally got the boys home, I put the carrier down for Jake to see they were OK.  Jake actually smiled.  And the tail was going a mile a minute.  

Jake and I took the boys to their crate.  I immediately after putting Dobby in his crate got the look of "How dare you do this to me".  But I was thrill to see him hop into his litter box and start munching right away on his hay.  Kreacher started on the pellets I put in.  Thankfully the boys are eating and drinking well.  They even came when I offered Cheerios.  DH offered them Wheat grass which they came right to him for.   They are grooming themselves and I saw Dobby do a tremendous "FLOP" so I know he is content and glad the ordeal is over.  Kreacher looks like nothing's happen.  He's settled in nicely and is continually grooming Dobby.  Dr. Joe said he had the separated because he didn't want them to fight.  Though I know they wouldn't, Dr. Joe has only seen them once before so I assured him that was OK.  He needed to do what he felt for his patients.  Dr. Joe is the one who told me about the rabbit he had that lost his man part, and that was always in the back of my mind waiting for this day. 

The pain medication comes in syringes and I have three dosages for three days.  It should be interesting to see how this goes tomorrow.  I've never administered anything to a rabbit.  I've been able to get pills down my dogs throats.   I can't think too much on it.  I just have to be confident and just do it.  DH will be there so we will be doing it together.  I'll make sure they get it in the morning so they can have a nice quiet day while both DH and I are at work.  Jake will be there to keep them company as he always does.   Hopefully all I've read, my boys will up and reeking havoc in no time.  

So glad this part is over with.  My boys made me proud.  And I kind of feel I should pat myself on the back.  All that hard work getting them ready paid off.


----------



## elevan (Sep 15, 2011)

Glad to hear that everything went A-ok.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 15, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Glad to hear that everything went A-ok.


Thanks Elevan.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 16, 2011)

Wake up to find, both my boys bright eyed and bushy tailed!  Like nothing ever happen.  And regarding the pain medication, they took it like a champ!  No problems whatsoever.   Going to have them take it easy but I think they may have other ideas.   Already missing their morning jaunt.  Have the weekend to ease them back into those jaunts.  Maybe I'm being TOOO overprotective, but just want them to be 100% before they start running around.  Their activity will be limited in their crate which they are moving around no problem.  



And what a COOL day to wake up to.  Alright Cool Weather.  Looks like this cool weather will be with us this weekend.  Can't wait to get out and work in the yard.  Lots of tree limbs to cut up, lawn needs to be mowed, along with putting our garden to bed.   And best of all with Cool weather, it KILLS the mosquitoes!  Now there's a plus!  Just too many of them this year.  So bad they are coming in on Jake or our clothes and finding their way in the house.  Found one trying to land on Kreacher's ear in his crate.   Truly hate those nasty things.   Come on Cool Weather.  Kill these nasty things so my boys can go out in their run.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 16, 2011)

Glad to hear the boys are doing fine.

We got our Newfie fixed, hoping he'd stop humping DH every time the phone rang...uh...don't ask....
It didn't work. 

And yes, sometimes I use my cell phone, to make the house phone ring, when we have company...so I can show everyone Booger's "Trick" w/ Daddy.  

Point being, it will depend on how ingrained that behavior is in the boys as to whether or not they stop mounting eachother.  If it's more of a dominance thing / habit than a breeding urge, they will probably still do it.

eta, I agree 100% about the cooler weather.  I despise hot, sweaty, nasty fly-crazy days.  ICK.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 16, 2011)

Love reading your journal.  Glad the "nugget" removal went well.    Everything around here is "fixed" except the barnyard girls(horse,donkey and goats), and it really does make a more peaceful place once all those extra hormones are gone.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 17, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Love reading your journal.  Glad the "nugget" removal went well.    Everything around here is "fixed" except the barnyard girls(horse,donkey and goats), and it really does make a more peaceful place once all those extra hormones are gone.


Thanks so much for your kind words.  Boys can be disgusting at times, but they are good for one thing...helping to make babies.   Plus the "I'm better than you are" attitude kind of makes it a bit hectic on a farm. or household for that matter.  Girls are so much easier to deal  with their mood swings than boys.   But one day I will have an intact male and will look forward to that "I'm better than you" attitude and the making of beautiful, healthy kits.  

Dobby and Kreacher are our pets.  And they have been excellent teachers for me on Rabbits.  They are doing very well and are back to themselves already.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 17, 2011)

Well plans shot to heck.  Wanted to visit my first Rabbit Show today, but Van died yesterday.   Not completely dead but lots to fix.  DH already found the parts needed already.   But now have to wait for the appointment to put those new parts on.  Hate to be without a car, but with a Van that's 26 years old, never given us a problem all this time, was expected to happen.  Easier to fix her up than get another.   She's a good ole gal.  Never gave us problems.  Hopefully the new parts DH found will keep her going for a couple more years.  Love that Van.  

So now that I am van less, sticking around the house is the new plan for the day.  Lots of yard work to catch up on.  Pretty day!  Will enjoy the time out puttering around the yard.  

Dobby and Kreacher had their first jaunt out after their operation.  They were tentative at first but did venture out for a short run.  But went right back in.  I guess they are still a little sore.  Gave them their pain medication (have one more day to go on that) and they seem to have settle down for a rest.   And a few more extra jaunts during the day if they feel up to it.  Eyes are bright, eating and drinking well.   No problem with incision site.  Looking good for my boys.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 17, 2011)

Sometimes change of plans turn out to be a blessing.  What a pretty cool day to be outside.  I forgot how much I missed puttering around my Big (HAHA) estate with it being so nasty hot.  Lots of branches to pick up after the hurricane.  And with all the rain, the grass needed to be cut again.  But alas, weed wacker finally bites the big one.  Well, No. #2 breakdown.  Told DH to get a new one last year, but DH always uses everything until he can't fixed anymore.  Finally made him get one.   DH wanted a 4 cylinder because he's tired of messing with mixing.  Plus you can purchase other attachments which is very interesting.  Trimmer, branch cutter (like a small chain saw), leaf blower.  I think we made an excellent purchase.  Got it home. DH started it right up with a HUGE smile on his face.  

Got the yards looking presentable, all the outside solar lights put away for the season.  Flowers still going strong, tomato plants still blooming in the garden so DH might have a few more to enjoy.  Good to walk around after all was put away, planning what needs to be done before winter, and what we plan to do this Spring.  Garden plans and landscape plans.  We would like to put stone around our Dogwood and Flag Pole.  DH made circles of metal to hold the soil and planted flowers which all did well.  Gave the front a little more color.  We've been talking about that for years but it will be a nice project in the Spring.  

Jake thoroughly enjoyed himself.  Lots of "toss the ball", out rolling in the grass in the front.  Thinks it's neat when he's allowed out front.  Totally wiped himself out in this cool weather.   Had to give him a aspirin because his backend  was a little sore from all the running.   When Jake was a puppy, he was thrown out of a car at 45 miles an hour.  He's always had problems with his back legs but it's never slowed him down.  Getting older it's showing, but an aspirin and rest at night always has him up without soreness.  

Bunnies had another quiet day.  With all of us outside most of the day, they both had time to rest.  They are doing excellent.  They both had their run tonight and stayed out longer than this morning.  Kicking their heels, stretching.  Incisions look good.  One more day of pain medication and quiet and all should be a thing of the past.  They seem very content because they both flop and stretch completely out while they sleep.  Glad no after affects.   Only affect they are having is trying to figure out what to do with themselves now the dance urge has considerably depleted.  Kreacher tried it once but Dobby didn't want anything to do with it.  Didn't fight, but Dobby moved away.  Kreacher then approach just to groom.  Even outside the crate tonight, they kind of looked loss.  That's all they did for one month straight.   DH suggested I interact with them more now that I can get their attention due to lack of hormones.  Should be interesting to watch.  They are definitely seeking me out more.  Both enjoyed sitting in my lap as I sat on the floor during evening romp.  Felt good my boys aren't mad.  And their outgoing sweet personality did not change with a snip.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 18, 2011)

Another COOLLLLLL morning!  Love it!  Yesterday you know what was missing here?  MOSQUITOES!  Love it when a cold front comes in.  Wipes all those nasty buggers out.  So what's that mean to our Boys!  OUTSIDE today.  Can't wait.   A little time out in the fresh air will do them good.  One more round of pain medication, let them settle a little and then outside they go.  

And it's laundry day.  Good day to set out the clothes to dry.  Neighbor doesn't like it when I put my laundry outside, but then again, I don't care.   Boy wish I could have some goats here.  Or maybe even a rooster with their Howdy Do in the morning.  Just to let you know, we have tried to be neighborly in the past, but some feel they are better then others and feel the neighborhood should be in their image.  Feel they don't have to comply with local ordinances or even how you need to notify your neighbors as a courtesy when you want to do something to your property.   Let's take the fence he illegally put up. Damming his property to stop the natural water flow which then affects ours.  Not my problem he bought a house that was built on the natural runoff property for the neighborhood.  We told him before he moved in.   Code enforcers were out, township was out, but still after 6 weeks fence still up.  No answers and Township already stated it was illegal and fines were to be set.   See it's not what you know here, or even complying with the laws of Local, County and State,  it's who you know.  The fence was the last straw.    I think it's time to step on local foreheads to State, County is useless, same mentality, and get someone else involved here.   Hate to have to do it, but sometimes you just have make a stand.  Being neighborly doesn't mean much to some people.  

Anyway, looking forward to another gorgeous day.  Love this cool weather!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 18, 2011)

What a blast we all had!  Enjoying the outside and fresh air!  

Set up run between our Big Maple and the Garden.  Perfect spot! 








They really enjoyed an opportunity to dig.  Full supervision though.  Know how bunnies love to tunnel under stuff.  






Can't for get our Rabbit LGD, Jake 






Boys were a little reluctant, but caved in when it was time to go back in.  And you can see Jake there to make sure all was A-OK. 






DH did a great job on the setup and the exact spot.  Boys really enjoyed the time out.  Looking forward for more outings.


----------



## elevan (Sep 18, 2011)

Yay for outdoor time!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 18, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Yay for outdoor time!
> 
> http://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Animals/animals-51.gif


Cute Elevan!    The little darlings are fast asleep.  Plume tuckered out!  So DH's and Jake.   Love that cool air.  Very relaxing for all!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Sep 18, 2011)

Your bunnies are cute!  They have a really nice run!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 18, 2011)

theawesomefowl said:
			
		

> Your bunnies are cute!  They have a really nice run!


Thanks so much for your kind words.  DH spent a lot of time plotting that run.  Love him for it.  The boys do too.   Though they are inside, it's great for them to get outside.  Different atmosphere, different sounds and scents.  They say bunnies need different stimulation for a healthy, happy life.  Just doing our part for the boys!  Very proud of what DH came up with.   DH already has plans to make it bigger for them.    In no time at all, I see them having the run of the whole backyard.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 19, 2011)

Another Cool Morning!  The boys have made it through the surgery and recovery.  Today, first day without pain medication and they are out and about like nothing happened.  And I have to say they are definitely more friendly and calmer.  Maybe it's just me.  Maybe it was the time away from us that got the boys thinking.  I don't know but I know there has definitely been an change of some sorts.  Know it takes time for hormones to completely go away.  See Kreacher every once in a while trying to mount Dobby, but Dobby wants nothing to do with it.  But very proud of Dobby, he just moves, or hides in the enclosure until Kreacher's urge to mount leaves.  I haven't seen Dobby do it once to Kreacher.  Dobby grooms more now than he did before.  They are still sleeping together, eating together with no problems.  I was wondering if they would continue to be bonded but it looks like they are.  

Shame I have to work, or the boys would definitely be outside again today.  Pretty weather, nice chill in the air this morning.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 19, 2011)

DH and I have decided to start our compost plan.  Next week we plan to get the lumber and dig a small area to start our compost.  Going to use old school method.  Have two old storm windows that will be the top, that will allow sunlight to generate heat.  Once this is in place, rabbits can help with compost.  Oh boy can they help.  "Forget me nots" as my DH calls them will help generate a nice compost to be able to apply to our garden in the Spring.  Plus for germenation of our seeds and enriched soil.  Looking forward to starting.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 19, 2011)

You have a lovley yard for the bunnies.  It is just beautiful at your place!  I am glad they are doing well.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 19, 2011)

Lovely bunny run.    Do they sleep inside or outside??  I think I missed that part.  Love the rabbit LGD, it looks like he takes his job seriously.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 20, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> You have a lovley yard for the bunnies.  It is just beautiful at your place!  I am glad they are doing well.


Thanks so much.  We both decided to throw ourselves into yard work this year.  Was neglected for several years due to, well you know.  It was really therapeutic for both of this Spring and Summer and looking at it now, it did turn out lovely.   Now we have the bunnies who love their run, looks like we need to keep up that status.  Bunnies can be therapeutic too.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 20, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Lovely bunny run.    Do they sleep inside or outside??  I think I missed that part.  Love the rabbit LGD, it looks like he takes his job seriously.


Thanks. Don't worry, no tests here.   Bunnies have a place inside which they stay most of the time.  The run is their exercise area.   More stimulation makes content, non-destructive bunnies.   And they are just that.   Jake does take his job seriously.  DH and I truly think Jake thinks they are his.   They have all settled down nicely.   

Now I can't wait until Jake meets his first goat.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 22, 2011)

I know there are places all over the Country in need of rain.  Hey Texas, but the forecast for the East Coast in my area is RAIN.  Off and on until Monday.  I don't know how much more rain the East Coast can handle.  It's getting really serious here.  It's almost a safety hazard now.  The ground is saturated, trees are randomly falling, flooding, and don't get me started with the mosquitoes.  They are BACK, and they are HUNGRY!  

Sorry to complain about the rain which makes things grow, but sometimes too much rain is not good.  And we are there.  

Compost project will definitely be put on hold this weekend.  Oh well.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 23, 2011)

My Boys are doing absolute great!  No problems with the Neutering.  They have settled down after the ordeal and have no issues.  Drinking, eating, pooping, all the things bunnies do.  Also, I see them calming down as well.  Still dancing but it seems like more emphasis on grooming than anything else.   They did so much dancing prior that it seems they are trying to figure out what to do now that the urge is not as strong.  They are starting to play with their toys.  And they love cardboard.  They are just going to town attacking and ripping it to shreds.  

Also, I'm finding after the surgery, their fondness of fruits waned.  More into the oats, hay and wheat grass than fruits.  Maybe this will change.  I will constant offer them the fruits but if they don't want it, no use trying to give it to them.  They are getting a well balanced diet of hay, greens and pellets.  They love the wheat grass.  And Dobby still loves his Cheerios.  

They are more affectionate towards us.  Dobby enjoys his time on the floor with me.  Kreacher actually is enjoying snuggles.  Just can't wait to get them both outside again.  They really enjoyed that time out there.  But because of the rain, humidity and mosquitoes, not taking that chance.  I want cool or cold!  Can't wait to see my boys out in the snow.  That should be REAL interesting.  Not so much them playing in it, but what they think of it falling from the sky.  Whether they will try to grab it as it falls should be interesting to watch.  

Rainy weekend coming again.  This is getting absurd.  If this is an indicator of the amount of snowfall this year, boy are we going to have a lot!  Oh well, deal with it when it gets here, if it gets here.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 24, 2011)

Let's Celebrate!  Got my Wheels back again!  Van, though she's an old girl, is running again!  Can't tell you how lost I was without it.  But unfortunately, rain is in the forecast.  Compost has to wait another week.  But have the van to haul away whatever I find in the basement.   Time to start that project for my future breeding stock area.  Since I'm starting small, I won't need a big area, BUT I still need to think about growth of the breeding program.  Plan ahead is the best motto.   And considering I have very noisy neighbors who will complain about anything I do, I'll keep my breeding stock in the house out of harms way.  Bad enough I had to hear about their complaints about my dog.  Who BTW did NOTHING to deserve what was said.   Can't even fathom the stories that will flow if they see bunny hutches.  Shame but that's what I have to deal with.  

Oh well, I'll know my bunnies and their kits will be warm in the house and will still be able to have playtime out in the outside enclosure.  Isn't it amazing what you have to do because of noisy neighbors who LOVE to get in your business.


----------



## elevan (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 24, 2011)

Spent most of my day down the basement.  It's amazing how much clutter can accumulate in 3 years time.   A lot of stuff I had no clue was even there.  It was a little tough because things of our Son were still there.   I thought I cleared everything out, but things are still popping up.   It was a good time though.  A little ache as always, but those fun memories came through.   Packed up a few things to give to the County Library (books, movies, video games).  His Hess trucks will go to a friend of DH's.  She has a young nephew into trucks, which she watches a lot.  I make sure they have batteries.  I know how adults LOVE those toys that make lots of noises.    Got all the old tax papers and shredded them.  Only need 7 years.  I had things back to the 80's.   A few things I have to have DH look at before I toss them, and I've got a nice area to put at least two stacks of three cages, making 6, one more than recommended.   I'll have them in an area where their will be plenty of ventilation.  The lighting needs to be changed.   A little dull in my opinion for animals.  DH already said he has an idea to make it a bit brighter in that area.   I've also cleared an area for a temporary inside run.  As I've given Dobby and Kreacher an inside run upstairs, I don't see why my breeding stock along with the kits shouldn't have a space to run.  Supervised that is.  Just like Dobby and Kreacher.  Also I've got the outside run, so shifts of bunnies will be the key to keeping all of them healthy and active.  

One step closer to a portion of my mission.  Back and legs are tired from all the moving and carrying up and down the stairs.  But it's started.  And that accomplished tired feels good.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 24, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

>


BTW, thanks for celebrating with me.  Hate to be without wheels.  But it's waiting or trade in for another WITH car payment.  Nah, Van is fixed PERFECTLY.  Hoping she lasts another 3 or 4 years.   Or as long as I can keep her going.  Love not having any car payments.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 24, 2011)

You need some big livestock animals, I should send a Cow air mail so in the morning you can look out and have a Hereford with halter and lead rope tied to your front raling.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 24, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> You need some big livestock animals, I should send a Cow air mail so in the morning you can look out and have a Hereford with halter and lead rope tied to your front raling.


To be honest, I would love to see that Hereford at my front door.  Definitely make my day.  Thought I got giddy over bunnies....   Starting small and hopefully one day I can work my way up to big livestock.   That's the plan and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 26, 2011)

Basement is coming along fine.  DH and I went through everything I'm tending to toss to verify nothing of important was being tossed out.  Also will be joining a group on October 2nd for a yard sale.  This week will be going through everything to get ready for that.  A few extra bucks for stuff that is just collecting dust will be a WIN/WIN situation for us.  

Also did a lot of research on the other animals that I will have in our Livestock Adventure.  Though it will be some time before actually getting LIVE stock, I like to have my ducks in a row when I'm ready.  Doesn't hurt to pinpoint what you are looking for.  Though I know things change when actually purchasing, keeping what your purpose of your farm in mind is the Best bet.  

To all those on BYH, thank you for all your help.   Your suggestions, your experiences, truly helps a newbie like me try to pinpoint what I actually want my Livestock Adventure to be.  

So, in this Livestock Adventure

Chickens:  For eggs and meat.  

Cochins, Salmon Faverolles, Amerucana, and definitely a few Silkies for "live incubator" services are what  DH and I have finally picked out.   Looking for good layers so we have eggs.  Not going to sell, but will help us be self sufficient in that area.   Also plan on trying hatching chicks once I am more in tuned with chickens.  

Sheep:  For wool and meat

As much as I love the look of Southdowns, I have to keep my focus on what I want from my sheep.  DH and I have decided that wool and meat is the way for our Adventure.  Thanks to SheepGirl, I've looked up the list she posted in another thread.  After researching this list, the Corredales look like the best bet for us.  Good mothers, easy temperments, plus their wool is what spinners are looking for.  

Goat:  For milk and meat

I've been racking my brain on what I want for my goat purpose.  I know I want a dairy goat for milk.  Looking at Nigerians because they are smaller, but lots of good advise about getting a larger breed but only go with two.   DH loved the look of the Alpine when we saw them at the TSC.   But I've been reading Rolls talk about Oberhasli.  I need to look into that breed as well.    Plus I would like to try goat as meat.   Boers are what we are looking at.  But sad to say, we never had goat.  So I need to go for a taste test first.    I think have three meat animals (sheep, chickens, goat) on our farm would keep us in meat and definitely help towards self sufficient.     

Also to keep patient, waiting for my Livestock Adventure to start, I need to get in touch with someone to learn to milk.  After reading all the threads about milking and it's technique, I think the wise comment of "learn before you purchase" is what I need to do.   I've got the name of the goat breeder from TSC.  I should get in touch with her to find out how to get the "hands on" experience of milking, plus care of goats.  

Also I need to find out about the Livestock Auctions and County fairs in my area.  Visiting them will also "give me a fix" for my patience.  

Plans starting to form.  A lot learned, but LOTS MORE to learn.   All I can say, It's been A Neat Learning Experience so far.  


One thing I keep forgetting when thinking of Self sufficient and our Livestock Adventure.  Our rabbits.  Since our two are pets, and are here for the long run for a comfy, happy life, I've been debating what breed I should go to once I get my breeding pair.  I've tossed around Holland Lops because of their popularity as pets.  But am starting to look at raising meat rabbits.  Though rabbit is not big in this area as a food source, it could be in other areas of this State.  Need to look into the rabbit meat consumption here.  I can learn that at the auctions.  I'm leaning towards the Mini Rex.  I love their fur, along with the fact that they are really good "meat bricks".  I have until the Spring to figure out what I want.  I figure now is not the time to really look for rabbit stock.  Not much out there now.  But early Spring will be more of a selection.   If I'm being patient in waiting to start, why start now with rabbits with little selection.   Gee, only took 50 years to learn patience.     Oh well, at least I did.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 26, 2011)

I think your plan sounds wonderful.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 27, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I think your plan sounds wonderful.


Thanks so much for your encouragement.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 27, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan!  And I've got Oberhaslis and I'm in MD!    Perhaps when you're ready I'll have something available!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 27, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good plan!  And I've got Oberhaslis and I'm in MD!    Perhaps when you're ready I'll have something available!


Definitely keep you in mind.  Saw your Oberhaslis photo.  Showed DH what a real milking teat was all about.  Very impressive.   Thanks so much for sharing and you are now down in my memory book.  Would you mind if we are on a day trip sometime to stop in?  Would love to see your operation.   And would really help our plans.   But that's for the future.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 27, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love it if you visited!!!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 27, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your gracious offer.   When we are planning a road trip, we will PM you and set up plans.  Really look forward to meeting you and your Backyard Farm.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan.  You are going to need more than 2 acres.  More like 20.  

We went looking for 5-10 acres.  We bought 30.  The smaller plots we looked at were mostly "large acrerage neighborhoods".

Go with nubian does and a boer buck for your goats.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 27, 2011)

You forgot the pigs.  You need pigs.  Home-rendered lard from pasture raised and properly fed pigs is one of the healthiest fats you can put into you diet.  For real.  And it is wonderful, too.  I keep counting my remaining jars and looking at the calendar and hoping we have enough to get through the rest of the fall....this is pie season, after all!


----------



## elevan (Sep 27, 2011)

Talk about a bunch of enablers


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 27, 2011)

and if you want someone to look for you, I'm your man.  I really don't know why but I like looking up farm properties.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 28, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Talk about a bunch of enablers


Thanks for watching my back there Elevan, but I think they are "good" enablers.  They are enabling me to make decisions for my Livestock Adventure.   

Jodie:  Curious as your choice of goats?  Why would you choose 2 Nubian Does and 1 Boer Buck?  Would really like to here your ideas on this.  

Freemotion:  Regarding pigs, DH and I think we could have one on our farm.  Love Bacon and Eggs for breakfast.  Thanks for that suggestion.   Will be put on the list and will eventually end up on our Livestock Adventure.    

77Hereford:  Thanks for the help on looking for land.  I don't know how much you know about New Jersey farms, but if you got a better "in" than us, let us know.  Unfortunately New Jersey is "Developer Capital of the World".  Good farm land is held for the BACKROOM deals on farm properties.  The elected and appointed officials lie thru their teeth with something obsurd stating that this developer is just helping the farmer through hard times.  But then the farmer finds himself out in the cold and the Developer gets his deal for more houses.  At a low, low price with tax abatements all over.   They really know how to work the "Foreclosure" line.   And know how to make everyone else pay for their developer friends deal.   They will do anything for re-election money.  Everybody knows about New Jersey.  Used to be a tremendous State to live in.  Now just truly tarnished.  

But never know, could venture out of New Jersey.  When the time comes, will let you all know.  


Again, keep the suggestions coming.  Thanks everyone.   Enabling a newbie, one suggestion at a time.  LOVE IT!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 28, 2011)

NJ was a great place, I agree.  

Oh when you go visit you should take the Cape May - Lewis ferry if you've never done it before.  Lewis DE is a beautiful little town and I love driving down through the shore area. There are still some beautiful coastal farms in that area.   


 Ignore how much land you should buy. It's never enough.        If you buy 2 acres in 3 years you'll need 10. If you buy 10 acres in 3 years you'll want 20.   Acres are like goats, you always need more.   

If you are willing to bring in hay then you can have more animals on a smaller property.  It's what I do. Right now hay is cheaper than trying to get out of our mortgage so here we sit.  Ah... lovely economic declines.  The most important thing to check is zoning.    I maintain a herd of about 8 and we have less than an acre. For our house, garden, yard, goats, chickens, garage, etc.  I bring in hay and get fruits and veggies and stuff for free and there is always green stuff in the goats area.  They have yet to turn it into a dry lot. Hay storage is very important though and if you can find a way to deal with round bales.. like a local farmer that will field store them and load one a month in your truck for you.. then that will make a big difference in feed costs. 

 Just my .02 from somebody on the smaller end of the farming scales.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 28, 2011)

Nubian does and a boer buck.  The nubians are a good, large framed diary breed that can be easily bred to a boer buck.  The give a lot of milk and can raise multiple babies and still have milk for you.  Breeding them to a boer buck gives you nubian/boer kids which will have meaty enough frames to be worthwhile to butcher.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 28, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> NJ was a great place, I agree.
> 
> Oh when you go visit you should take the Cape May - Lewis ferry if you've never done it before.  Lewis DE is a beautiful little town and I love driving down through the shore area. There are still some beautiful coastal farms in that area.
> 
> ...


Already did the Cape May-Lewis Ferry.  Great ride.  Lewis Delaware, well most of Delaware, is a beautiful State.  

And know about the "I wants" in land.  When the time comes, will not cut off my nose to spite my face.  But thanks for all the advise from someone on smaller end of the farming scales.   Helps tremendously.  And as far as the round bales, DH already have plans with the help of a farmer for a spool system to use this round bale.  The farmer just needs to install the bale on the stand.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 28, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Nubian does and a boer buck.  The nudian are a good, large framed milk breed that can be easily bred to a boer buck.  The give a lot of milk and can raise multiple babies and still have milk for you.  Breeding them to a boer buck gives you nubian/boer kids which will have meaty enough frames to be worthwhile to butcher.


Thank you so much.  Really sounds like a solid plan.  But will still like a actually dairy goat.  But if we can do what you stated, that would be the best of both world.  Meat and Dairy.   Well looks like my list of goats are growing.  Will have more than two I guess.  When the time comes, DH and I will definitely have lots of choices to make our decision. 


But when I find that little piece of home, whatever State, you will all know and definitely will need your advise.  And that goes will all the livestock.  

This is GREAT site and all of you can help our Livestock Adventure with your honest, forthright advise.   THANKS TO ALL ON BYH!


----------



## kstaven (Sep 28, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can chop your hay to feed you will find a lot less wastage.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 28, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How far away from jersey can you live, or is there anything keeping you there, just wondering.  What size of farm, what type, I'm guessing twenty acres or less.  Price range is an unfortunate issue.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.unitedcountry.com/FarmRanchAg/WestVirginia/New Milton West Virginia-47045-26930.htm
http://www.unitedcountry.com/FarmRanchAg/NewYork/Salisbury Ctr New York-31125-30600.htm
Just some options as I couldn't find much at a reasonable price in New Jersey.  Might have to consider out of state but if that affects jobs then I fully understand.
http://www.landandfarm.com/search/N...earch/New-Jersey-land-for-sale/?CurrentPage=2
Found this site has alot of options but kinda pricey.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks 77.  We would love to move out of State but unfortunately right now can't.  Just getting back on our feet after the loss of our Son.  DH and I have discussed moving out of New Jersey, but it's just so bad here economically that the housing market is just leveled.   There are more "For Sale" signs and empty houses just in my town alone.   Might be pricey here, but most of that price is the property and school taxes.   Shame what those "circus and bread" parties did to this State.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 30, 2011)

Big Yard Sale tomorrow. Joining a Community Yard Sale.    Getting all the stuff collecting dust out and see what others think of it.  Like I said before, another man's trash is another man's treasure.  Lots of books, video games, Christmas and other holiday ornaments.  Great way to clean out your house.  Too much clutter that needs to go.   

72 Degrees is the High today.     And Lower tomorrow.  Double    Man, this summer has been rough.  Looking forward to opening the windows and airing out the house.  Looking forward to getting all my quilts out in the cool breeze to air out.   Though this change of weather doesn't love my DH (body has been through a lot and weather changes really affect) we love the change of the weather.   Time for relief from the hot weather.  Unfortunately where we are in New Jersey, the fall/spring weather is very short.  And it steps right into the extreme (hot or cold).  Oh well, will enjoy the cool weather while it lasts.  

Dobby and Kreacher are doing well.  Settling down nicely.  No problems and with the cool weather, OUTSIDE fun.  They are no longer restricted to the living room.  Looking forward to getting them out this weekend.  They love outside.  It really does them good.  They are very content and tired out when they come back in.  They expel so much energy and the fresh air is really good for them.   

Weekend plans, other than the Yard Sale is more yard work.  Need to get rid of all the fallen limbs by cutting them up and having a nice bonfire.  Also the leaves are starting to drift down.  It's coming.   Need to start putting the garden to bed for the winter which will then make the rabbit run  larger.  Don't worry, it's all cleaned out and we use NO fertilizers.  Just poopy from Dobby and Kreacher.  Hey and the tomatoes and other vegetables were very tasty thanks to Dobby and Kreacher.  And FINALLY Sunday will be the start of our compost plans.  

Everyone have a Happy and Healthy Weekend!


----------



## elevan (Sep 30, 2011)

72*?  


We're only getting a high of 51* today and I had to send my boys to school in heavy jackets cause it's chilly, windy, rainy...and did I say chilly.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 30, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Big Yard Sale tomorrow. Joining a Community Yard Sale.    Getting all the stuff collecting dust out and see what others think of it.  Like I said before, another man's trash is another man's treasure.  Lots of books, video games, Christmas and other holiday ornaments.  Great way to clean out your house.  Too much clutter that needs to go.
> 
> 72 Degrees is the High today.     And Lower tomorrow.  Double    Man, this summer has been rough.  Looking forward to opening the windows and airing out the house.  Looking forward to getting all my quilts out in the cool breeze to air out.   Though this change of weather doesn't love my DH (body has been through a lot and weather changes really affect) we love the change of the weather.   Time for relief from the hot weather.  Unfortunately where we are in New Jersey, the fall/spring weather is very short.  And it steps right into the extreme (hot or cold).  Oh well, will enjoy the cool weather while it lasts.
> 
> ...


Yard sales are nice, especially farm yard sales, the stuff you can get.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 1, 2011)

Well it's raining.   No yard sale.  New Jersey is suffering like everyone else, except we have all the water.  It's getting to a point where it's becoming very concerning.  The trees are just falling over because of the saturated ground.  Man, this has been going on for weeks now.  Lehigh Valley in PA has continuing down flow from rain water that surrounds them.   When the grounds too wet, things happen.  Sink holes, trees, and even buildings lose their secured ground.  Glassboro had a house collapse because of the water level being so high.  It collapsed the houses' foundation.  It's crazy.  

So instead of a Community Yard sale, looks like it will be a Livestock Adventure Yard Sale, meaning my own.  I have lots of things to go through still up in the attic as well as the basement.  Good to do some thinning out.  

Hope everyone has a Good Day.  Will see what Sunday brings.  Hopefully we can get our bunnies outside.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 1, 2011)

Typical Murphy's Law.  Come down from the attic and what do I find.  The sun out!   Oh well.   Wishing all at the "Community" Yard sale success.  I'll just continue with my own "housecleaning".   Will definitely be able to stand alone with all the stuff I have for my own yard sale.  All proceeds to go to "Livestock Adventure".   

Then I can visit the Farm Yard Sales for my own benefit.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 2, 2011)

http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...&Page=2&Office=45078&No=45078-08026&AU=N&FT=P


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 2, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...&Page=2&Office=45078&No=45078-08026&AU=N&FT=P


Sounds nice, but not into bamboo floors and fancy countertops.  Don't need much of the fancy stuff with just the two of us.  Barn sounds appealing though.  Room for goats and a horse.   In my Livestock Adventure, the humans don't need much space.   Nor fancy living.  Just plain folks here.  

Appreciate the input though.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 2, 2011)

floors and countertops are easy enough to replace...........


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 3, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> floors and countertops are easy enough to replace...........


True...


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 3, 2011)

Lol, Hubby and I used to lay floor and countertops for people before we grew old achy knees.

Dont let something like that run you off of a house.  Voice your complaints about the decor, state that it will have to be "improved, brought up to standard, modernized, etc" and ask for an allowance in your purchase price.

Find a house that you like, then search for something about it that you dont like and use that as a bartering tool.


Be SHREWD.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 3, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw a Flemish Flop recently it was adorable.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 3, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talking big bunny or house?  

House, never heard of a Flemish Flop.  If it's like a Cape Cod, it's my type of house.  Small, kitchen, bathroom, and place to lay your head.  That's about all DH and I need.  

Bunny, they are cute.  Flemish and English Lop.  Big bunny with floppy ears.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 3, 2011)

77hereford:

Dude, ur strange sometimes.

Better to be completely ration and normal like me.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 3, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha, its a bunny and it must of been a dwarf or a baby.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 4, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dwarf and baby bunnies are cute.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 6, 2011)

HEEELLLLOOOOOOOOO...................


Nope I dont see her either.............


Ms. Researrrrrrrrrrrch?...................................

Have you seen her anywhere?  

Me neither!

Where could she be?



She will be back soon............


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 6, 2011)

HEEELLLLOOOOOOOOO...................back Redtail.  Sorry haven't posted on my journal for some time, but things have been a bit tense here.  

With work and it's office politics, and a anniversary we both are learning unfortunately to deal with, it's been tough.  

Regarding the office politics, I have to say, my gender is the worse with this.  I have never been "thrown under the bus" or "stabbed in the back" for others mistakes so much than with this crowd.  All I want to do is go to work, do my job, collect my paycheck and go home to DH.  You can have this office politics.  Don't want anything to do with it.  All came to a head this week and almost walked out (after talking to DH about it).  Absolutely wasted time trying to constantly defend yourself.   It's a job, not many jobs out there now and you have to kind of "eat crow" sometimes, but when you are being attacked for no reason other than someone trying to save their own job due to their incompetency, it just gets to you.   But DH and I discussed it, and basically got the attitude of, "If you don't like what I'm doing, than fire me, but you better have a very SOUND reason to."  The attitude has helped.  They got the message and backed off, for a while.   But with this crowd, it will all come to a head again.  That's the sad part about it.  Hoping the economy comes back a bit in New Jersey so that I can start looking again.  Maybe even find a small farm to work on.  That's what I like about animals.  No office politics.  

The anniversary that we have to deal with:  October 8th was our Son's Leukemia came back.  I think that was worse than finding out he had Leukemia.  When a child goes in remission, it's like you are on eggshells waiting for that shoe to drop.  You know it can return at any time.  And with leukemia, when it comes back, it comes back 10 fold in a very nasty way.  When your child looks at you, and says "Why me?", it rips your world apart because you have no answers and as a parent you can't fix this boo boo.   No matter how much you pray and plead or even say "Take me".  


We are dealing with it.  Thanks to our solid bond, we are able to talk and get through these hard anniversary and people BS.   And I have to thank this Community forum also.  You have no idea what coming on this site, reading the comments, talking to people here, laughing at the antics has done for me and mine.  And knowing that I am missed if not posting on this journal was the best "pick me up".  Thanks.   


The bunnies have been a big help with cheering us up.  The weather break has got them ornery.   They have become very comfortable outside their crate and have had a blast stretching their legs and learning how fast they can run.   The last few days I've had a Black and Brown darts in my living room.  Boy can they move.    And the antics with the binkies has made us laugh so hard tears are in our eyes.   Jake is so good with them.  They are even comfortable around him.   Greeting him when them come out by going up and touching noses.  It's amazing to see this dog, that was trained to be mean in his earlier life, gently touch noses with these small creatures and also give them a small lick as well.  Bunnies don't mind that either.  Very proud of my Bunny LGD.  


Just a glitch in the road.  We are back on our "Livestock Adventure".  Thanks Redtailgal for the shout out!


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the work situation.   Brush'em off.  Just do your job, do it as best you can, and brush the idiots right off, they dont matter.  Unless being everyone's friend was in your job description, which I seriously doubt! lol.  This is an easy philosophy for me, because I dont generally care if someone is mad at me (unless they are friend or family).  It's harder for others sometimes.  The last place I worked was like you described, I was constanly thrown under the bus.  I was a supervisor for a nursing home in the area, and you'd think that people in that profession would have some level of decency. Yeah, not so much.  

October must be a rough month for you.  I've never had to go thru that, thank God.  Could you make a new tradition on Oct 8?  Something that you could look forward to, some way of celebrating your son's life instead of having this day be about the beginning of the end? Perhaps pack a picnic with his favorite foods, and you and hubby have a nice picnic at his  favorite local park or something. Just something to take some of the horridness out of the day, to give you happy memories on a day filled with unpleasant painful ones.

Have you posted pics of your Jake?

hang in there!


----------



## daisychick (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi!  

My friend's family does a simple family balloon release every year on key anniversary days of her late husbands cancer battle.  He died from stomach cancer at the age of 36, when their youngest daughter was just 2 months old.  To help the youngest  get to know more about her dad, they go to special places he liked and each release a balloon.  It helps them keep his memory alive and it has turned out to be a fun day for the kids, because they get to see a place their dad liked.   I always thought it was a great idea.    Hugs to you on the hard anniversary coming up.


----------



## elevan (Oct 6, 2011)

Work place politics suck.  I had similar issues with the last job I worked.  I walked out.  I was lead on planning a 100 man charity golf outing 2 weeks out....a 500 man awards banquet a month out.  Things came to a head and I decided it wasn't worth it.  What is worth it...my family, my life, my health and my sanity...I'll take a farm full of animals over that type of bs any day.


When my dad passed of leukemia we decided that we wouldn't grieve any of it...we would honor him instead.  I KNOW that is easier said than done and I'm not saying that we didn't cry because we certainly did - but there was a whole lot of laughter there too.  One thing my dad said before he went was that he wanted a "steak and a beer" (he was on a feeding tube and not allowed to eat)...but the funny part of that was he didn't drink beer and he didn't like steak.  But instead of a service we had a family picnic where we served steak and toasted his life with a beer.  At that picnic we asked everyone to bring a favorite plant and started a memorial garden for him on the property.  That was a little over 2 years ago and that garden has grown - a lot.  It's a joy to see him living through that garden.
I pray you are able to find a tradition that brings out the joy of your son instead of the sadness of his illness.  Maybe the 8th would be a good day to take another step on your livestock adventure.

My best to you and your DH.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes, my mother bless her heart deals with work place politics.  It makes me want to go down to her office and release my dogs on them or leave my nastiest bull in the office over night.  I lost a sister several years ago and it can be hard but I prefer to think of the life she had while on this earth.  I understand its different for other people.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 6, 2011)

Not a bad day today.  Brushed it all off, went to work.   DH and I agree, whatever happens happens.  

Elevan:  I did try to do something "livestock".  DH and I had already planned to be getting ready to welcome two holland lops but unfortunately because of the summer heat, my breeder friend didn't want to put her best doe through that and I agreed 100%, but then I got news last week that she lost 11 kits (7 from a new Mom).  She will let me know how it goes once the cooler weather comes around.  Hopefully in December.  

And regarding a garden, we already have one.  That garden was started when Henry was born and we always had it.  That's one of the things we do to celebrate Henry's life.  

Food, that another thing.  The food we liked with Henry just doesn't have the taste it had when he was here.  We are still trying them though hoping in time the good taste that we enjoyed together comes back.  

We will figure out something for the weekend.  We are supposed to have some nice weather so we will find something to do outside.  Let the bunnies run.  Throw the ball for Jake.  Take a ride.   Maybe have a beer. 

Daiseychick:  What a lovely tradition your friend's family has for their lost one and to keep his memory alive for his children.  

I keep Henry alive and celebrate his life every time I wake up and put my foot on the floor.  His smile is the first thing I think about when I wake.   I've come to the acceptance part of grief, but every once in a while that Grief does hurt.   And then I get up, brush the grief off, with the help of DH and good forum friends, and celebrate that I was Henry's Mom.  


And I almost forgot...

Here's Jake, My Bunny LGD


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 7, 2011)

Friday is here!  TGIF!  Go to work and then come home for two days of "office politic" free days.      No weekend work this week.  

DH and I made our plans for the weekend.  We are going to work in the yard.  Made our list of things to do to keep busy.   The weather is supposed to be excellent this weekend.  Would have liked a day trip, but finances are a bit tight right now.  Oh well, paying the bills comes before pleasure.   Lots of work to do outside though.  Hopefully we can get the buns out (mosquito free yard).  They love to get out in the fresh air.   Jake looks forward to the jaunt outside and keeps watch on his buns.  

Bunnies are lovin the cool air.  The chill in the morning has got them hoppin.  Plus moving everything around in their crate.  You wake up to a racket, walk out and they are looking at you like, "Its about time you woke up and came to see us."  And trying to get them back in the crate after their morning inside run, well, that has been a hoot.  It's tough to explain to a bun that you need to get to work and that playtime will continue when I get back.  

Seeing the change in them now.  They are not so "skittish" now that the hormone levels are low now that the "nuggets" are gone.  Actually they are more calm and becoming more friendly.  And with themselves, I've only seen them "dance" once or twice.  That seems to have waned and now more grooming has shown up.   And no side affects of the medication.  I have to say they were well taken care of by my Rabbit Vet and his staff.   

Well have a Great Day and a Great Weekend Everybody!


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 7, 2011)

I totally understand the bills being paid before pleasure issue. We are the same way, when DH gets paid we add up the bills and see what we have left for the other things we may need/want. Fortunately DH makes enough to pay the bills and have some leftover for the other things. Trips we have to think about in advance so we have the money saved up for them.

I know about the grief issues too. I lost my mom when I was 13 to a car accident. For years when the anniversary of her death came around I'd be in tears and have a very tough day. There were times 6 and 7 years later that I'd be fine the day of the anniversary and something would suddenly remind me of it and I'd be in tears again. Just find something to remember him by and do that every year. Wrap yourself in the good memories of him and you will pull through. I can tell you are a strong woman!  How long has it been since you lost Henry?


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 8, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I totally understand the bills being paid before pleasure issue. We are the same way, when DH gets paid we add up the bills and see what we have left for the other things we may need/want. Fortunately DH makes enough to pay the bills and have some leftover for the other things. Trips we have to think about in advance so we have the money saved up for them.
> 
> I know about the grief issues too. I lost my mom when I was 13 to a car accident. For years when the anniversary of her death came around I'd be in tears and have a very tough day. There were times 6 and 7 years later that I'd be fine the day of the anniversary and something would suddenly remind me of it and I'd be in tears again. Just find something to remember him by and do that every year. Wrap yourself in the good memories of him and you will pull through. I can tell you are a strong woman!  How long has it been since you lost Henry?


So sorry to hear about your Mom.  I would say it is really tough for a girl at 13 to go through a loss like that.    

It's coming up to the 2 year anniversary (December 11, 2009).   DH and I are coming into that acceptance phase.  Because of the circumstances of misdiagnosis, the anger part of grief was worse.  We were considering a lawsuit against the Pediatrician (not looking for money, all the money in the World won't bring Henry back healthy, just wanted it on record), but unfortunately due to other circumstances here (long, long story) can't get a lawyer to handle the case.   Actually had one lawyer tell us why no one would touch it.  Can you say politics?  Really disgusting.  And you wonder why I want out of this township and this State?  You wonder why I would rather be around animals than people?  

That acceptance of not getting justice for Henry was the hardest.  But we decided to drop it all.  I think that was a factor in this lastest bout of grief.  We know Henry knows we did our best for him.  Why put ourselves through, bringing it up year after year.  It just tears us apart reliving it every time we discuss it.

So we go and celebrate his life by tending his garden, playing with his dog Jake, and preparing for the Adventure we discussed over and over again in his last 2 months of life.   

He was the BEST part of my 50 years.


----------



## elevan (Oct 8, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> He was the BEST part of my 50 years.


And that right there is the thing to hold on to - the best parts.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 8, 2011)

I believe that he will always be with you.  Family friends of ours lost their son (that I went to school with) when we were both in 8th grade. It was an act of stupidity. Young kids, alcohol and he wasn't wearing a seat belt.  Simple stupidity with so many what if scenarios were attached to it.  The anniversary of his death was last month and his family still gets together to talk about him and celebrate his life and this is nearly 20 years later. 


  I do know that moving helped his parents to cope with the loss. They came close to separating a couple times but have worked through it and stopped directing their anger at the situation at each other. I think so often couples look for someone to blame and the spouse is convenient.   So keep on with your farm plans and when you find your perfect property maybe name it after your son, or donate to an animal rescue in his name, or purchase books about animal care and donate them to a library.  That's one of the things that my friend does. She was a teacher and her son passed in Sept which is the start of the school year. She buys several boxes of books and school supplies and donates them in her son's name to the elementary school where she used to work.  


I think we all find little ways to remember those we have lost. Letting go of the anger is a big step and good for you for taking steps to do that. Even if it means not getting "justice".  You are not "Mrs. Research" for nothing. Why don't you write a pamphlet on the early warning signs of Luekemia?


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 8, 2011)

I hope you are having a good day today. Hopefully you are keeping yourself busy and remembering all the good times you had with your son. 

With my moms death, the accident involved both of my parents, and someone was watching over them because I could have lost both of them from that accident. My dad came away with some major injuries, but he survived. We moved back to our hometown after that, adn we were living with my grandparents while my dad recovered. I sometimes wonder what how things would have been different if I hadn't lost her, and I wish she would have been around for my wedding and to meet her grandkids. The loss just made me grow up quicker because being the oldest I felt the responsibility to be strong for my brother and dad. I do have a few good memories of her though that I hold onto.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, as we were out shopping for the "Bunny Herd", we were searching for some Papaya Natural treats for the boys.  While out driving, we came upon a Pet store, Specialty, and we thought it was just for fish, but went in anyway.  Take a chance and see what was there.  Lo and behold, at the rear of the building, DH found a horse watering trough with, guess what, that's right, a bunny in it.  This bunny had been dropped off at night by someone who just couldn't care for him anymore.  So the guys here bought him and set up a temporary housing for him.  The bunny had only been there one night as far as we knew.  The guys there really didn't know much about the bunny.  They just didn't have the time to check him.  So I did.  Eyes, clear.  Ears, no sign of dirt or mite infestation. Respitory, no leakage or coughing or sneezing.  Teeth look good.  Bunny was molting but not starved and no signs of any kind of trauma.  I looked at DH and said, " Can we?"  We thought it over and said we just didn't have the facilities yet to house him.  So we left.  But by the time we got home, DH had everything planned out.  Ran to the good neighbors, who had mentioned they had a medium sized dog crate.  DH and I started cleaning it.  Then went back to the Pet store.   On the way, lots of yard sales were in progressed.  Beautiful day, folks were out.  And I spotted a guniea pig crate on the way.  $5 dollars later, housing for our bun.  

The best part was when we got to the Pet Store.  DH has a habit of walking into place and taking charge.  As we walked through the door, DH looked at me and said "Go get him".  And the guys at the store froze.  DH stated, No I meant the bunny.  We want him.  The rest is history.

Our new Bunny, better known as Willard, Will for short is now contently in his crate next to the boys.  Quarantined for 15 to 30 days just to be sure.  Making sure I wash my hands every time I interact with Willard so nothing gets transmitted.  Willard looks very healthy.  Pooping good.  No problems.  Eating and drinking like he's been here for years.  We are estimated his age at 8 months.  Looks like he's already been neutered.  But I only checked him to make sure he wasn't ill.  So today we will examine him a little more.  I think he knows he's now at his "forever home".  Safe, warm and protected.  

DH now knows, other than me, what love at first sight is.  DH just melted with this bunny.  And we all know now that Willard is DH's bunny.  Which I am absolutely thrilled with considering getting rabbits was my project and DH was just going along.  Now since we got our first two boys, DH has really enjoyed learning about rabbits and is not just supporting my idea of rabbits but being involved with it.  

Today is looking to be another nice day.  So we plan on getting the buns outside for some fresh air.  Promise to get some photos of Willard as soon as possible.  Just want to give him another day just to unstress.  But it looks like he's already knows he's home.  He's really sweet.  Good temperment.  Doesn't look like he was abused.  Good weight.  Little dirty on the feet.  Urine stains but he's ours now and he's safe.  

Nice ending to the day.  Henry would have loved the fact that we rescued this sweet bunny.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh how lovely!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 9, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> I believe that he will always be with you.  Family friends of ours lost their son (that I went to school with) when we were both in 8th grade. It was an act of stupidity. Young kids, alcohol and he wasn't wearing a seat belt.  Simple stupidity with so many what if scenarios were attached to it.  The anniversary of his death was last month and his family still gets together to talk about him and celebrate his life and this is nearly 20 years later.
> 
> 
> I do know that moving helped his parents to cope with the loss. They came close to separating a couple times but have worked through it and stopped directing their anger at the situation at each other. I think so often couples look for someone to blame and the spouse is convenient.   So keep on with your farm plans and when you find your perfect property maybe name it after your son, or donate to an animal rescue in his name, or purchase books about animal care and donate them to a library.  That's one of the things that my friend does. She was a teacher and her son passed in Sept which is the start of the school year. She buys several boxes of books and school supplies and donates them in her son's name to the elementary school where she used to work.
> ...


Thank you truly for your kind words.  Thanks so much for your suggestions to help keep Henry's memory going.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 10, 2011)

Update on our New Bunny Willard.

I think after the time we have him that Willard is more than 8 months.  He looks more like 1 year.  I know Dr. Joe can give us a better estimate of his age by looking at his teeth.  

But it doesn't really matter.  Whatever age he is, he's staying.   He has this sweet way of when he looks at you, and you talk to him, he tilts his head a bit like he's listening.  That move got DH hooked and Willard a new home.  

Home today, not for Columbus Day, but because the Van is down again.  It kept stalling on me.  Worked all weekend to get it started.  Worked some more today.  Got it running, but it still not right.  Going to less one car for a while.  DH can only do so much.   So back to the shop she goes. 


Willard's presence unfortunately is upsetting Kreacher.  Our little black bunny is not really happy that another bunny is somewhere in the house.  Kreacher has started marking again, so he will be restricted in his indoor runs so I can watch and break this marking habit.  Not going to introduce them yet.  In time, since Kreacher is showing his dominance as the Head Bunny, it will be a very careful meeting.  DH and I realize that they might not get along ever.  If keeping them apart, having separate runs inside and out has to happen, so be it.   Should be interesting how it all works out.  I've read about this, but seeing it is something all together different.

eta:  We couldn't leave Willard in that $5 Yard sale cage.  It just wasn't big enough for him.  So we did go out and get a proper crate for him.  Put it on top of the Boy's crate.  Already had a litter box.  The boys used it (corner one) first, but they got to big for it.   Realized why the towel in front of it was so wet all the time, when I saw their little butts hanging over the edge.  Had the litter box training down, but just too big for the one they had.  So this one I stored for future rabbit use.  Willard just loves it.  Fits perfectly in his new digs.  DH and I felt better when we watch his stretch out comfortably.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 11, 2011)

Willard is enjoying his new digs.  He's relaxed so much that now when DH or I reach into his crate, he tentatively approaches to take a sniff.   Though we can pick him up with no problem and he settles really well in our arms when holding, I'm glad to see that he's not stressed so much with us working in his crate.  I think the bigger crate makes a difference.  He's settled in and made it his own.  

Kreacher is another matter.   He now is chewing on his wooden enclosure.  I think this is a combination of new bunny in the house and adolescent.  I keep forgetting just because they were neutered they are still going through their "teenage" months.   Dobby seems like he's just going along with the flow.  No marking or destructive behavior from this bun.   Teenage months will pass.  Hoping the "new bunny in the house" attitude goes away too.  

Bunnies.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 11, 2011)

Hopefully this will pass and they will all be able to get along when you intrduce them to each other.  Waiting on pictures!


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 11, 2011)

congrats on the new addition!


----------



## elevan (Oct 11, 2011)

Congratulations on the new bun.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh I see now, she gets away with no pictures but I have to make them ready as fast as I can....


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 11, 2011)

77, you are a cry baby poopie pants sometimes.

Ms, I do believe we need so see pics to hush CERTAIN PEOPLE up...  

Congrats on the new bun.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 11, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Oh I see now, she gets away with no pictures but I have to make them ready as fast as I can....


Of course she does.  And your point is.........???   


I have never had rabbits, other than um, meat style.  shhhh. dont tell your bunnies.

I never knew that they had so much personality, lol


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 11, 2011)

To stop the crying poopy pants.  

Here's Willard








And yes Redtailgal, bunnies do have personalities.  Just like goats.


Here's my jealous guy.   Giving me kisses!


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 11, 2011)

He is a color combo of the other 2! What breed is he? Not that I know much about bunnies!


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 11, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> 77, you are a cry baby poopie pants sometimes.
> 
> Ms, I do believe we need so see pics to hush CERTAIN PEOPLE up...
> 
> Congrats on the new bun.


That was a little uncalled for.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 11, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> That was a little uncalled for.


awwwwww, poor 77.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Willard is a very handsome fella, I think. I like the coloring on his face. His ears are longer than the other...........is it the camera angle or are they a different breed?


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 11, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Different breeds.  DH also likes the coloring on his face.   Still trying to figure out what breed Willard is.  Definitely not Polish like Kreacher is.  If you look at their profiles, Dobby and Kreacher has a little snout.   (sorry don't know the technical terms), but Willard's is pushed in.  Like a Holland Lop.  

Maybe put a shout out to the Bunny Crowd.  Get a few guesses of what breed.  Know the coloring is Siamese Sable.  Also his age.  He's so much more calmer.  When you hold him, he relaxes, or should I say melts into you.  Loves the affection.  Plus he's getting used to his surroundings faster.   He is starting to tentatively approach both of us when we are working in his crate (changing water, feedings, etc).  Will actually come up and sniff your hand.   So I'm thinking he's more than 1 year old.   

All I know is DH is so thrilled he's here, and so am I.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 11, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> He is a color combo of the other 2! What breed is he? Not that I know much about bunnies!


Have no idea.  New at it myself.  Whatever he is, he's really sweet.  Enjoying getting to know Willard. 

eta:  Leaning more towards Netherland Dwarf than anything else.   The more I look at him, but again, not knowing his background, it's tough sometimes to pinpoint.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 14, 2011)

Willard is coming along nicely.  He's not as skittish in his new digs when we work in it.  Actually seeing his sweet face looking at you from the crate door makes me smile.  He's very sweet.  DH says his fur is just so soft.  DH spends time with HIS bunny every day when I clean Wlllard's crate.  Or should I say "Will's crate".  DH shorted the name and he does look like a Will.    No health problems have arisen.  He's strong.  He's very content and alert.  He eats everything I place in his crate.  DH is preparing strawberries from California for all of them this morning.  

Kreacher and Dobby still are under "marking watch" so no indoor runs yet.  Bringing in the portable fencing tonight so that they can be monitored.  Plus Will needs to get out and stretch his legs.  I won't put them together, but separately they will have their exercise.  And if they never get along so be it.  No big deal.  

Van is still down so we only have one car.    But DH talked to some of his mechanic friends and he thinks he knows what's wrong.  Amazing what one little part will do.  Hoping to be back on the road soon.  

Work tomorrow.  No big deal.  Only half day.  But it helps with some extra cash in the paycheck.  

Hoping all have a Great Day and Great Weekend!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 15, 2011)

Well learned something new in the Bunny World last night.  They recognize on sight.  So much for they don't see well.  

Last night had the boys out for a "supervised romp".  They were not thrilled to not have the full run of the living room, but they got the picture.  Everything was fine, UNTIL...

It was Willard's turn.   After putting the boys back in their crate, I got Willard out.  DH was in the enclosure with Willard.  I was cleaning Willard's digs, and all of sudden heard a racket in the boy's crate.  Kreacher and Dobby started fighting because they saw Willard.  Had to quick grab Kreacher and put him in the carrier until Willard was done with his romp.  After Willard was back, the enclosure was put away, I returned Kreacher to his crate.  Everyone finally settled down.  

Does this happen often with bunnies?  I know when you introduce them that they will fight.  But will they fight just seeing another rabbit?  

DH and I decided that we will keep Willard OUT of SIGHT from Kreacher.   He is the one that gets so upset.  Dobby was just defending himself.  Dobby didn't care if Willard was out with DH.  He was very curious of the new bun.  But not Kreacher.  Very territorial and very possessive of Dobby.  

Oh well, what are you going to do?  Kreacher will just have to go in the carrier when Willard is out and about.  Not fair to Willard or Dobby.  Maybe as time goes by, things will change.   Time will tell.


----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 15, 2011)

Willard = <3! Such a pretty color!

CYG


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 15, 2011)

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> Willard = <3! Such a pretty color!
> 
> CYG


Thanks.  He's really a joy to have.  He's starting to come out of his shell and we are now seeing glimpses of his personality.


----------



## daisychick (Oct 15, 2011)

Your bunnies sound like typical boys.....a.k.a. my 2 boys and their friends that come over to stay the night.  Oh well you still gotta love em no matter what.     I sure hope your rabbits eventually get over their stuff and learn to all live peacefully.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 16, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Your bunnies sound like typical boys.....a.k.a. my 2 boys and their friends that come over to stay the night.  Oh well you still gotta love em no matter what.     I sure hope your rabbits eventually get over their stuff and learn to all live peacefully.


Well at least they are not the size of donkeys.  Read about your ornery one.     DH and I are figuring out a plan for all the boys to live in harmony.  Bunnies have a mind of their own and if they don't like another, they don't like another.  But us humans will find a way to "have peace" in our herd.  Just a little more work but they are worth it.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 17, 2011)

What a beautiful weekend we had here.   After work on Saturday, came home to find that DH had the buns out (first Dobby and Kreacher, then Willard) for an hour each in that beautiful weather.  DH said they had a ball.  I could tell too, because all they did after was sleep.  I've never seen them so relaxed.  

Sunday was the same thing.  Beautiful weather.  Time out for the boys.  DH got the garden cleared and opened it up for the buns to play in.  They had a ball.  I think Willard saw the "Digging Bunny" video because he was doing a very good impersonation of Howard.  Boy can that bun dig!   Had very worn out buns for the rest of the day.  

Did some yard work.  Enjoyed the beautiful weather myself.  Got my cannons all cut down and the bulbs dug up and stored.  Got our new bun run measured out.  Got the fencing from our neighbor's garden to make the run bigger.  Neighbor decided to shut down his garden and store his new boat on that area instead.  Oh well, our garden and our bun run will be bigger.  

Also picked out and measure the spot for our compost as well.  Van is kind of putting the pinch on us regarding getting this started.  I need transportation more right now than a compost unfortunately.  

Cut down all our sunflowers and stored the heads to get seeds for next year.  Our sunflowers really thrived this year.  Loved the different color heads that we got.  Bees loved it too.  Marigolds still thriving so many bees around the garden.  They didn't bother the buns.  Just there for the flowers.  Can tell they are starting to get sluggish.  

Birds galore this weekend.  Can tell the Fall is coming fast.  Flocks of birds in the trees.  The finches are in the bushes getting prepared for the winter.  DH and I making sure the bird feeders are all OK for the winter.  Lots of little birds depend on the feed we put out in the winter.  

The plan we have for the buns have "kept the peace".    No fights.   All enjoyed the weekend. 

Monday is here, so back to work.   All have a Great Day.


----------



## daisychick (Oct 17, 2011)

Sounds like a great weekend.  We had one here too.  Now Monday has to come and ruin all the fun.   Back to work for me too.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 18, 2011)

We should send you some lady bunnies.  Then you can have lots of babies hopping around.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sounds like a nice relaxing wekend enjoying  the buns.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 18, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> We should send you some lady bunnies.  Then you can have lots of babies hopping around.


I'll take some lady bunnies.  But alas all my Males are neutered.  

BUT, when Spring comes around I see more bunnies in our Livestock Adventure.  And definitely there will be some ladies.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 18, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a nice relaxing wekend enjoying  the buns.


Thanks, it was.  Definitely needed.  Society as a whole is just so needy and draining that DH and I look forward to these weekends with our buns.   Keeps things positive.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 21, 2011)

Here's our Early Thanksgiving Visitor








Thought Jake and I ran this fellow off a while ago.  But here he/she shows up yesterday morning.  And what has he found?  The bird feeder and is happily squatting.  

Hope he/she leaves soon because what he/she is leaving, our dog Jake is rolling in it to mark.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 21, 2011)

I just got 3 new baby turkeys.  They called up a pair of wilds when they got here, doing that 'baby turkey distress call' they do.
I haven't put my feeders out yet, sure hope they bugger off before I do.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 21, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I just got 3 new baby turkeys.  They called up a pair of wilds when they got here, doing that 'baby turkey distress call' they do.
> I haven't put my feeders out yet, sure hope they bugger off before I do.


Roll, I don't have a farm.  I don't have baby turkeys shouting out "distress calls".  I live in a residential area.  I have no clue why wildlife find our backyard.  But they do.  

It's amazing

Skunks, ground hogs, wild rabbits, more birds than you can imagine, hawks, falcons, deer and now a wild turkey.    I don't get it.  There must be some sort of communications in the wildlife that states our backyard is a sanctuary.  

I don't mind this visitor but I wish he would poop somewhere else.  Man talk about stink.    This bird makes some humans smell clean.  And I'm talking after a chilli party. 

Oh well.  It is what it is.


----------



## elevan (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't think you have to look very far to find your Thanksgiving dinner


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 21, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Here's our Early Thanksgiving Visitor
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4459_bunnys_292.jpg
> 
> ...


Looks like a Jenny or hen.  She heard about the new bunnies in town and wanted to meet them.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 21, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this Jenny has her holidays mixed up.  Must have thought she was Santa Claus because DH found her on the roof.  DH sent this Jenny a message via his Air Gun.  Haven't seen this Jenny since.  This Jenny can send a card to the bunnies if she likes.

Elevan:  No big deal the turkey left.   Been sick of turkeys for a while now and haven't had it the last 3 years.  Think Steak this year for Thanksgiving.


----------



## elevan (Oct 21, 2011)

Sometimes it's good to mix things up when it comes to holiday fare.

I usually stick to a specific main menu for Thanksgiving and Easter...Christmas has a normal menu too but occasionally I'll switch it up and make a side of salmon or go Italian.

We only have turkey 1x a year generally.  Though this year we'll have 2 birds...our first home raised - pretty excited about that


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 21, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Sometimes it's good to mix things up when it comes to holiday fare.
> 
> I usually stick to a specific main menu for Thanksgiving and Easter...Christmas has a normal menu too but occasionally I'll switch it up and make a side of salmon or go Italian.
> 
> *We only have turkey 1x a year generally.  Though this year we'll have 2 birds...our first home raised - pretty excited about that *


You should be!  Turkeys that YOU raised.  A True Thanksgiving.   I'm excited to see the finished products.  Please take pics.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 22, 2011)

Today is 2 weeks that Willard has been with us.  And his personality is now showing.  What a guy!  One of the best things, rabbit wise, we have ever done so far.   He has gotten the route down like the others.  In the morning all three of them now greet us, including our big bunny Jake, the Bunny LGD.   Jake now considers Willard his as well as Kreacher and Dobby.  Oh well, go figure.  Willard is really a pleasure.  DH had him out and Willard almost fell asleep in his arms that's how relaxed this new bunny is with us.  

But boy is he active.  Thank heavens we got him a bigger crate.  He loves it.  Bounces around it, has a shelf he can jump up on and perch on to see the whole room.  He doing it more and more which we love to see.  Now all our bunnies watch TV with us.  Even though plenty of channels, but as usual nothing to watch.  Thank Heaven for Movies.  Willard is becoming a Harry Potter fan as well as Kreacher and Dobby.   It funny because they do all line up and watch.  I'm not saying they are really watching but it looks that way.  

The boys are still separated and I do believe they will stay that way.  And it's OK with us.  We now put a huge towel over the front of Dobby and Kreacher's crate when Willard is out and about.  Saves tension.  Kreacher and Dobby know that Willard is still hear but they are kind of accepting him.  They can smell him and hear him but no fights.  No stands.  No dancing.  It's amazing what you can do to make them cooperate and keep the harmony.  

Kreacher and Dobby have started to settle down since losing their "nuggets".  You can actually see that tension has passed.  Not many urges sexually which now has made Kreacher and Dobby bond closer.  They have had a few tuffs with the "dance", but both put each other in their place.  They worked it out.  Now more grooming than "dancing".  They lay right next to each other.   Also last night,  Dobby was a true gentleman while holding.  He was my only struggler when grooming or holding.  Now he grunts to tell me He's not happy, but boy does he love the massage.  Also almost fell asleep in my arms.  That was pure Joy for me!  Knowing that my initial mistake with handle this bunny is now a thing of the past!   He taught me well.  

Today will be an Outside day for the buns.  Looking forward to a pretty fair day here.  Sun and crisp.  Just like I like it.  And the buns like it too.  They seem to exert more energy and play when it's crisp.  

Hoping all have a Great Weekend!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 24, 2011)

Excellent weekend.  Beautiful weather.  Bunnies had their outside play both days.  They love to get outside.   It's such great stimulation and excellent exercise.   They have all become digging machines.  Searching for that root.  They love to be in the garden now.  Don't worry no pesticides or fertilizers used.     And stretching their legs, boy they do that too.  Love to see the patterns they run.  Found rabbits do that to make sure they have an avoidance plan.    DH has strategically placed several covers for aerial attacks.  But their favorite one is the chair in which we sit and watch.   They always come to make sure we are still their.  As a touchstone.  I hear that's what you want.   Independence with need of reassurance.  

And at the end of the day, tired, content bunnies.  Eating like they have never eaten before.  I guess digging, binkies and running really burns the energy up and they need to refuel.   

Plus its fun to watch the wildlife gather when the buns are out.  The small birds love to gather and perch themselves on the roof and gutters to watch.  The first time we had the buns out I thought it was just my imagination seeing so many birds, but it seems to happen every time.  

  DH got the van going!  He figured out what was needed and only $40 later, runs like a charm.  


DH put the new Flea Powder on Jake so we will see how this new stuff works.  Hoping it does work because reading more about it, can be used in the bunny run to keep down mosquitoes.  Also reading the thread I started, the catnip solution looks interesting as well.   Something to think about for next Spring and Summer.   Basically a goal to make it so the buns can get out more.  Seeing how they are really enjoying the exercise and are very content afterwards, this exercise run is becoming very important.  



Awww well, Monday is here.  Back to the grind.  All have a Great Day!


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 24, 2011)

Having happy animals really makes for happy people.  Glad you're enjoying them!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 25, 2011)

Well learned something or should I confirmed something last night.  Rabbits DO have excellent senses.  Smell that is.  

I've been very careful with exposing Willard to the other Guys.  I know how rabbits fight or must be accepted to a new herd.  Last night, not thinking, cleaned Willards crate first.  Usually it's the boys first.  Nothing thinking, I went from cleaning Willard's crate to the boys.  Whooops, big mistake.  I should have washed my hands.  Not because Willards is dirty or diseased, which he is not, but because of his scent.  Well, Kreacher got the scent right away.  And before I knew it, bit my hand.  And then went after Dobby.  I quickly snatched up Kreacher and handed him to DH.  DH got him to calm down while I finished the boys crate.  Lesson learned.  

After washing my hands, I picked up Kreacher and all was well.  Kreacher does NOT like another male rabbit in the house.  I believe what I experienced was Kreacher showing his dominance to be FULL Pack leader of ALL the rabbits.  That's why he challenged his Litter Mate.  After smelling Willard on me, he became aggressive.  To any other rabbit.  Once the scent of Willard was gone, no problems with his litter mate or myself.  Kreacher went back to grooming Dobby and vise versa.  Willard, not phased a bit.  

This morning, all was quiet.  Everyone had a very quiet evening.  And Kreacher is back to his curious sweet ways.  I believe it would be wrong to ever introduce these two males without serious risk to health.  Something we will just have to live with.  But that's OK.  Nothing unique here.  Others have bunnies that don't get along.  I've read about it, now I've experienced it.  Lesson learned.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 25, 2011)

so much for cute and fluffy.

The things I never knew about rabbits.  lol, now I am almost scared of rabbits.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 25, 2011)

Aren't male rabbits loners.  They usually only stick around with female rabbits in heat.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 25, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Aren't male rabbits loners.  They usually only stick around with female rabbits in heat.


Most rabbits are loners. Males and Does.  And their only existence is to procreate because they happen to be at the bottom of the food chain.   Rabbits will kill one another over territory.  Does will kill Males just because she doesn't like him.  As well as Males will kill one another because of making sure their genetics gets passed on.   Just nature.  


 All breeds of livestock have their loners and only stick around because a female is in heat.  That's just life.  And you as a Breeder benefit from those loners.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 25, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> so much for cute and fluffy.
> 
> The things I never knew about rabbits.  lol, now I am almost scared of rabbits.


Have to admit it was a little nerve racking since I used to think they were just cute and fluffy.  Had no clue what a rabbit truly was all about when we first got them.  

I'm truly learning from a 2 lb rabbit with an attitude.   Not scary at all.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 27, 2011)

I have to say thanks to the "enablers" of this site.  When I first started thinking of this Livestock Adventure, I just wanted livestock.  Didn't have a real focused plan but knew that I wanted to get involved.  Knew that our goal was being self sufficient.  

Since finding this site and joining and starting this journal, it's been a real education on what "livestock" is all about.   And our plans are starting to take shape.  

DH and I are in 100% agreement that we want goats for milk.  We both realize that though goats can be "meat", we realize and definitely admitted we just couldn't eat them.   So when Jodie posted her "Crazy idea", it just hit home that a smaller goat would be more efficient for our needs.  I've already "Safe searched" Nigerian goats and have several breeders in New Jersey with milking as a focus.  Already showed DH and we have now both agreed this is the way to go.  Plus the silky that I want though consider meat can still fit in with our small herd of milkers.  DH knows I've fallen in love with Peachicks silkies.   So the plan for goats have formed and we think this will be best for our small future farm.  

Thanks to the "enablers".  Now it's time to focus on the type of sheep we want.  I've read an excellent thread on the pros and cons of tail docking.   Understand the value of some tail docking so that opens up the arena to really look at all breeds of sheep to make the best plan for our small future farm.  


Bunnies are doing well.  All have settled down and back to the "I smell him, but can't see him, so he's really not there" attitude.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 28, 2011)

Heard Denver Colorado got hit yesterday with it's first snowfall of the season, and now they are calling for a coating at the City of Philadelphia.  Already snow.  We didn't even have a fall.  The leaves are still green.  Looks like the Farmer's Almanac is going to prove to be correct with numerous snow storms on the East Coast again.  

Well, it is a good thing though.  It's the only thing we have to clean the air.  Can't wait to see what they bunnies think of snow.  Should be interesting.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 28, 2011)

Thankyou for your brave statements on the Vegetarian poster, ugh.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 1, 2011)

Well after Kreacher's barbering, "Fur Cut for Rabbits" Dobby now has a new Nickname...Slash.  Poor thing.  He knows something is different.  But he's handling the change very well.  

They all are.  

I'm not though.  Saddens me that the roommates had to be split.  But that's just me and I will get over it.  Seeing how all the buns were settled down and seem very content in their new surroundings.  

Also the thought of what COULD have happened, gives me the willies.  


Well lesson learned.  Will NEVER try putting two bunnies together in the same space unless for breeding.  I was told it might not work by my breeder, but being naive and thinking, "Oh they need company", we went forward with it.  Thinking they made it through the "dancing phase" and neutering, things would settle down.  But not happening.   Still those dominance issues.  

Rabbits are solitary animals. PERIOD!   And if you look at them in the wild, rabbits only meet to mate then scatter to be by themselves.  Hardwired!


----------



## elevan (Nov 1, 2011)

Whenever we go against the grain, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.  

Lessons are learned everyday when dealing with livestock.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 2, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Whenever we go against the grain, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.
> 
> Lessons are learned everyday when dealing with livestock.


Found that out the hard way.  Hey experience is still the best teacher.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, everyone seems to have settled down in their new living arrangements.  And they appear to me much more docile.  Like there has been a struggle for so long that they are all now split and that struggle is over.  

That's what it looks like to us.  Maybe this is all for the best, realizing that they are together only during mating.  And after, go their separate independent ways.  This is all new to me.  I didn't realize how intelligent rabbits were or how their Alpha struggle may cause stress and unhappiness.  Not that I can gauge either one, but my observations appear to be that base.   They know their place in the pack but not together.  

Now I'm Alpha and they all seem very content with that.  

This may have been the best experience for me pertaining to understanding rabbits and their temperment.  

Just truly grateful it didn't turn into grief.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 3, 2011)

I think the split was what was needed.  Truly see all of them settling down.  Kreacher is more calmer, more receptive and now his REAL personality is coming out.  And really so is Dobby.   We truly did not realize that there was that much stress between the two.  It must have been building since they turned 4 months and the hormones set in.  Because we waited until 5 months, those hormone changes kind of stuck.  More dominance over feeding and food, and then when Willard came into the picture, that was just the last straw that tipped Kreacher to aggression.  

I truly believe my observations of these bunnies from the very beginning helped.  Though I didn't know the signs at the time, the more I read, the more I got input here, it was all clicking.  So glad it was resolved with a happy ending.  Oh yea, we have to find another larger crate for Kreacher but that's better than shredded or injured rabbits.  

But now I know more about rabbits and their personalities.  And their intelligence.  


Dobby has no ill affects from Kreachers "haircut".  It seems like its going to grow back.  He just looks so sorry looking with that slash down his nose.  Poor baby.  But other than the look, he's been bouncing around, enjoying his space.  More time outside with  us watching TV, less time in his box hiding.  Always there to greet me and nudges for pets and attention.   

We have set up where they (Dobby and Kreacher) can see each other.  But there is no contact allowed.  Kreacher will attempt to pull the bars on the side that Dobby is, but that is starting to slow down too.  Kreacher is settling nicely in the smaller crate.  I've spent more time with him because of the smaller crate.  I guess once we get something bigger, he will be able to stretch out like the others.  

Willard has his marathon run every night.  Funny thing, Dobby started to do it last night.  Run around, stop, look at you and then bounce around again.  Willard's binkies are funny to watch in the crate.  I'm not worried about injury.  It's not THAT crazy.  But they do move around and get their exercise.  That's what I want for Kreacher as well. Today DH will try to get them outside if time allows.   Hopefully I can get them all outside this weekend.  They are calling for nice, crisp weather and I know the bunnies will love out there.  Now we will be able to get into the run with them and concentrate one on one.  I think this is turning out to be a good thing.   Looking forward to learning to play.  Natalie and Dolly the Lamb showed you can play very well together.    Maybe even teach them to jump over obstacles.   That would be interesting but would take a lot of work.  Bunnies attention spans are very short.   Only can work with them for 10 minutes or less.    But I just enjoy the contact so if they learn that will be great.   If not, nothing really lost.   Just time with the buns!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, ordered the New Digs for Kreacher.  He's been doing so well in the smaller crate but DH and I feel a little more space would make him truly comfortable.  He loves to stretch out and he just can't do it in this smaller crate.  

Kreacher has made such changes since being removed from the competition.  And so has Dobby.  They are more of a pleasure now then I could have ever imagined.  So I guess they are solitary creatures that only come together when necessary.  Amazing.  

Willard is doing really well.  He has settled in completely now and is part of our pack.  He is still slightly skittish with me but LOVES DH.  DH is his buddy.  And always there for a scratch or talk from DH.  He really is a good bunny.  So glad we rescued him.  Or should I say adopted him.  DH likes that term better.  

Can't wait until the new digs arrives.  Should be by Friday.  So that we can get Kreacher settled and get everything arranged to the way it will be permanently.  

Happy Birthday Marines.  Make sure you thank one today.  I already did.  

And don't forget tomorrow.  Veterans Day.  11-11-11.   And for you Canadians it's Remembrance Day!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 13, 2011)

Well Kreacher is now in his new home.  40 x 17 and he has LOTS of room to stretch out.  Only the second day in it and he seems like he's inspected every square inch and marked it all to claim his spot.  

DH spent Friday getting everything prepared and when I got home from work everyone was settled.  Dobby is still in his crate, Willard has been moved to have his crate right next to Dobby.  They seem to enjoy each other's company.  They sit next each other and have been checking each other out.  No dominance with these two.  They just go with the flow.  Our Polish guy is on top of Dobby's crate.  He's the one that has the dominance issue.  He's doing very well now by himself.  And his attitude has changed considerably.  He's more open.  He's more receptive to our touches.  He actually wants us to pet him before the treats.  And even while he's eating.  He nudges your hand and then puts his head to the ground.  Just like rabbits do to other rabbits when requesting grooming.    I guess we did something right.  


On another note, pulled out all my supplies for cross stitching.  It's time to get back into that very soothing hobby.  I started one a while ago (Old MacDonald had a Farm) so I can complete that one.  I'll post pics when it's done for those who are interested.  I enjoy cross stitch as much as reading.  Very relaxing and very rewarding when completed.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 13, 2011)

I used to like doing the little cross stitch kits you get at the store. I just don't have time to do it anymore. Maybe one day I'll find a kit I like and work on it again. Reading and cross stitch are 2 things that are nice and relaxing for me.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 13, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I used to like doing the little cross stitch kits you get at the store. I just don't have time to do it anymore. Maybe one day I'll find a kit I like and work on it again. Reading and cross stitch are 2 things that are nice and relaxing for me.


No time?  I wonder why?  Let me guess?  Is it....three little children.  It's tough when they are that young, but once they get older, you will find time for yourself.  

I enjoy doing the kits I get from the store too.  Just pulled out my Cross stitch craft book and the cross stitch cards and labels look fun to do.  I always wanted to do a Christmas Tree skirt too for our tree but just never got around to it.  Maybe I should.  It's been tough and haven't had a Christmas Tree here for a few years now.  It's been real tough around this time.   Maybe in time...


Found a Pig Sampler in there that I like.  Also a Dragonfly pattern that's interesting.  One kit I do want to do is Noah's Ark.  I think that will definitely be my plan to start after finishing Old MacDonald.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 13, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, you got it! Even being able to read a book to relax is challenging. The only books I read right now are childrens books, when one of the boys wants me to read to them!


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 18, 2011)

OK, I have been waiting patiently for an update on how the buns are doing.

*taps foot*

OOOOOHHHHH MS RESEARCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Where are you?????

Has anyone seen her?  Did the bunnies eat her for dinner? oh wait, they are not like my lizard are they? still...........

get to typing lady!  inquiring minds want to know...........


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 18, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> OK, I have been waiting patiently for an update on how the buns are doing.
> 
> *taps foot*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the shout out Redtailgal.  Bunnies are doing fine.  They are more on the vegetarian side so I'm not too concerned of getting eaten.  LOL!   Glad to hear about your Lizard.  They are very possessive of one owner and that's you.  Sorry about the way your lizard feels about Hubby, but that's their nature.  Love one, hate the other.  But they are still neat animals to have.  Wishing you all the best of getting your guy back to his best!  Can't wait to see him in good health.  I have to say someone who can take care of these animals (reptiles) has a Hats off in my book.   Not an easy road and I know so many people that tried to raise them.  Maybe the climate, but were never really that successful.  They need a lot of attention.  That's how they get so attached.  

Looking forward to the weekend.  Will be completely cleaning all the bunny crates.  Also will be bringing out the camera.  Need to take some pics for some contests posted.  Willard will be my photo start because he is my True Netherland Dwarf.   Plus really want to practice with DH's camera.  

Also start my cross stitch project (Noah's Ark) along with finishing the outlines of Ole MacDonald.  That's the boring part or should I say tedious part but it does make the pictures stand out.  Almost done.  It's really turning out cute.  But one thing that is missing on this farm is a goat.   So I went and looked up cross stitch patterns on goats and found some really interesting ones to do.   I'm finding cross stitch really relaxing.  Looking forward to getting back into this hobby.  Unfortunately have lots of time on my hands and need something to do until I get my livestock. 

Leaves are all gone on my Dogwood so I can run the mower over the front yard.  But Maple tree in the back still dropping leaves.  Bunnies love playing with the leaves in their run and in the garden.   Hopefully will get the bunnies out again this weekend.  They love the cooler weather and really relaxes them after a nice time outside.  Wipes Dobby right out.  My little "couch potato" bunny.   He's my most laid back bunny.    Not into the dominance thing like Kreacher is.  Actually Willard and Dobby now house next to each other and visit each other but they have no problems.  Now if I put Kreacher next to Willard, well that would be all together different outcome.  That's why we set up the crates the way we did.  That's all DH was thinking about.  Keeping Kreacher and Willard away from each other, but in view.  Kreacher needs to know Willard is here to stay.  The set up DH has arranged has worked out perfectly.  There is NO stress factor now.  They have all calmed down and personalities are starting to show.  

Kreacher thinks is the "No #1" but that's OK.  When you pick up he now just melts in your arms.  He is enjoying the contact.  

Dobby could take it or leave it.  One day he's into snuggling, and the next day, leave me alone. 

Willard just loves the contact.  But you have to talk to him first before you enter.  He is calmer if you talk to him.  Like telling him what you are doing before you do it.  I know he probably has no idea what we are saying, but it works.  Go figure.  

Hope everyone's Friday is a good one for all.  Next Week the craziness starts.  Thanksgiving is right around the corner.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, hello there! lol

I used to cross-stitch.  I quit when I developed carpal tunnel syndrome, but I do miss it.  It was a wonderful way to keep the hands busy at night.  Back stitching was my favorite part!  I loved the way the picture and colored "popped" after a simple back stitch.

Yes, lizards are definatly a on peron critter.  But I do wish I could get elroy to understand that hubby is not a snack!  lol

Good to see your updating your journal.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 21, 2011)

Who is that handsome bunny in the pic of the week spot?!!!!




(congratulations!!!)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

CONGRATS !!!       
CONGRATS !!!          
CONGRATS !!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 21, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Who is that handsome bunny in the pic of the week spot?!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.   I think he's handsome too!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 21, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> CONGRATS !!!
> CONGRATS !!!
> CONGRATS !!!


Thanks SmallFarmGirl    I think it's an honor for Dobby to be selected too.  Look forward to see who the new POW is every week.  Hope there's more selections, especially for the Christmas Holidays and Winter.   And when Spring comes...oh BABIES!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 22, 2011)

I posted a while ago, and thanks to the members of BYH, realized that there's a Bunny term called "Barbering".  And that my two bunnies, that I thought was going to be Lifetime Roomies were not really getting along.    Split them up, both doing good.  And notice that Dobby's pigment where the barbering was is now darkening.  This means new hair will be growing in.  I notice this when he was molting and had "coat blowout".  (I think that's the term)  

Here's a pic I took today.  







Dark spot is the pigment change.  So glad to see that Dobby won't have Kreacher's permanent barbering.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 22, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing , MY BABIES !!! WE WILL HAVE KIDS IN THE SPRING !!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 22, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will you be having kids in the Spring?  If so, congratulations.    No babies for me in the Spring though.  Not in the cards right now.  When I stated oh BABIES, I meant hopefully all the forum members who are expecting goats, sheep, cows, pigs, chicks ducks, etc in the Spring would be posting baby pics.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 23, 2011)

Wednesday, Hump Day!  Then off tomorrow.  And it's supposed to be nice outside (no rain).  Can't wait to get the bunnies outside.  They are kind of antsy this morning.  Need to stretch their legs.  

Turkey is in the frig starting it's thaw.  Not a big one because it's only the two of us.  But at least this year we have a turkey.  Wasn't up to turkey for the last 5 years so made other things for Thanksgiving.  Even had pizza one year for Henry.   

Holidays no longer represent much here.  Just another day.  Christmas is the hardest because it was Henry's favorite holiday.  He loved the whole concept of the tree (he did the trimming of the whole tree the last good year he had).  My Christmas Cookie Buddy (not monster) is not around anymore so cookie making has no meaning any more. either.

For those traveling this year, be safe.  Hoping everyone has a Great Turkey Day tomorrow!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 23, 2011)

Ms, I was thinking how stinky my holidays were going to be w/ my only child out of state.

You just really put that in perspective for me.   (((hugs))) to you.


----------



## elevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Ms. Research


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 24, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving Ms. Research


Thanks so much.  Wishing you and yours a Happy Thanksgiving.  Can't wait to hear the family reviews on your Home Grown Turkeys!  

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 25, 2011)

Well Thanksgiving is over.  DH, bunnies, Jake and I had a very quiet, relaxing day.  Turkey came out fine.  Stuffing was a hit.   Had a chance to get all the bunnies outside in their run.  Had fun taking pics of Willard.  








I don't know if you can see it in this picture, but he's having a ball digging in the garden. 






Kreacher had a ball out there too.  Binkies galore.  Dobby, my "Couch Potato" bunny explored a little but spent most of his time in the carrier sorting out the towels I have in there.  He's not big on different changes.  Would be happy just being in his crate.  But I bring him out for the fresh air anyway.  

Black Friday.  Glad I'm working where there is no Christmas sales.  To those working today, hope the people aren't as crazy as I've heard in past years.  I have never gone shopping on this day.  Bad enough it's crazy out there shopping up to Christmas, but this day just never caught on for me.  Believe me, I'm all for getting sales but not that way.  Wishing those going out shopping (since Midnight) on this day, that you find what you need and that it's truly uneventful.  

K


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 25, 2011)

I take my prairie dog outside to dig on occasion, she loves it.

Makes me feel a little less guilty for keeping her caged.  Glad your boys enjoyed it.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 25, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I take my prairie dog outside to dig on occasion, she loves it.
> 
> Makes me feel a little less guilty for keeping her caged.  Glad your boys enjoyed it.


I don't think it's guilt.  More compassion than guilt.  Reading how you take care of your animals, I see nothing guilty there.  You save them from a wild life, they are fed, nurtured, loved and housed.  That's all they need.  No guilt involved.  You feel, I feel too.  Understand.  Not many of us left.   Respect for all is what is needed.  Old school respect.  Not this new fangled politically correct stuff.  

K


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 25, 2011)

loving the pics..............


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 25, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> loving the pics..............


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 26, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> loving the pics..............


Thanks,  Having a ball taking them.   

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 26, 2011)

I have to say when we first got the rabbits, DH stated he would just be my backup.  The rabbits were all mine and my responsibility.  Well, since we rescued Willard, and I pulled a "Roll" Move (You wanted him, he's your responsibility) DH has really stepped up to the plate.  He's finding out the emotional advantage of having these sweet creatures in our home.  He has been the one cleaning their crates every day for the last few days and have found the advantage of this with our rabbits.  Our rabbits are very affectionate to those who care for them.  DH was saying how sweet Kreacher was when he was in cleaning his crate.  Wouldn't let DH do anything until lots of pets from DH were given.  Dobby was doing the same thing as well as Willard, but DH is used to Willard's affection.  I swear animals that are rescued KNOW that and are so grateful for this that it really shows to the one that they felt rescued them.  Willard has completely bonded to DH.  I on the other hand MUST work for that respect.  Just like DH worked for the respect from Dobby and Kreacher.  

I am so pleased at this change.  I'm glad he made the suggestion.  I'm glad I decided to take on the responsibility.  It was tough after losing Henry.  Getting emotionally attached to anything was a challenge.  But it did happen.  And it did happen for DH.  

We are now both looking forward to what the future holds.   I know it's not what we thought our future would be like, but when the rug is pulled out from under you, you try to find your way back.  And it seems animals are the key for us.  

K


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 26, 2011)

awww!!! I want bunnies!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 26, 2011)

They look happy and well loved.  Very cute pics.  Thank you.


----------



## elevan (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice pictures.

Animals are indeed good therapy.  I began expanding my farm after my dad passed and it helped to ease the pain.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 26, 2011)

Jodie:

Thanks for your comments.  Truly appreciate it. 

EleVan:

Amazing what animals will do for your mental state.   Definitely good therapy.   Thanks for the comments on the pics.  

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 26, 2011)

DH back safe and sound after his journey out to do errands.  Came back from TSC with some really good deals.  And not just for the animals.  Needed socks really bad.  For some reason feet are always cold.  Like ice cubes.  Have to wear socks to bed.  But cold feet does come in handy when you want more room in the bed.   Love the pairs he brought home.  

DH got himself a pair of jeans.  He's not hard on clothes but has lost weight (both of us) since Henry died.   Think we will be heading back again on Sunday.   Good deals on flannel shirts for DH.  And also want to look at the Carhartt Hooded Duck jackets.  I need something warm.  Have a fancy coat for work (not good for actual work) and another one that definitely needs to be retired.  

Got the ACV in the rabbits dishes.  Hopefully all will like it because it is good for them.  Birdseed out for the wild birds.  Jake and I patrolled the area around the rabbit run for anything unusual.  I know Jake and can read his signs if anything has been in the backyard that shouldn't.   Reading EleVan's journal makes me more watchful about wildlife and strays.  Wild birds aren't harmful to bunnies, but wild rabbits and strays are.   Jake got rid of the wild turkey so I don't have to worry about that.    We have always had a soft spot for the birds in winter and have fed them for years.  When Spring comes, well we do leave it out early spring, but afterwards they are on their own.    Know I just have to be more vigilant now having indoor bunnies that I take outside.   Don't want to stop helping the little birds survive the winter.  

K


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 26, 2011)

I have resisted putting out my suet feeders so far, I usually wait until there's snow and I know they really, really *need* the feed b/c there other food sources are covered up.  But I made some suet cakes (bacon grease / birdseed combo) and I'm dying to see if they'll like them.

I dunno if ALL of the TSC's are doing it, but in our region, Monday Dec. 5th is "Friends and Family" night, where everyone gets 15% off their entire order and 25% extra off of clearance.  You might check their site / wait until that night to buy any 'big' items.

We (employees) get 20% off for 3 days next week, I'll be stocking up on lots of things.

I bought some raw ACV and have been giving it to the goats (read an article in Goat Rancher magazine about it).  The place I ordered it from suggested people drink 2tsp w/ 2tsp honey w/ 8oz water 3x a day.



My guts haven't been right since.  I'll keep giving it to the goats but apparently I didn't *need* any help,


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 27, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I have resisted putting out my suet feeders so far, I usually wait until there's snow and I know they really, really *need* the feed b/c there other food sources are covered up.  But I made some suet cakes (bacon grease / birdseed combo) and I'm dying to see if they'll like them.
> 
> I dunno if ALL of the TSC's are doing it, but in our region, Monday Dec. 5th is "Friends and Family" night, where everyone gets 15% off their entire order and 25% extra off of clearance.  You might check their site / wait until that night to buy any 'big' items.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip about TSC and the "Friends and Family" night.  Will definitely have to look into that at my local TSC.  And have to say, impressed about the employees discount.  Not many stores doing that now a days for their employees.  Good for TSC and for you.

The bacon grease and fat I usually freeze and put out when it's really, really cold too.  I'm a sucker for the wild birds so I do put it out for them earlier than you.  Plus leave it out a little longer in the Spring for the babies.  

DH has been using ACV for years as a PH balance for his system.  Never used it with honey.  Always used it straight.  Never had a problem.  Does wheat grass oil straight too.  Some people, like yourself, don't need any balance.  Your body already balances itself.  The best thing that Cider vinegar is for is balancing your belly.  The human body doesn't work the way chemistry depicts an acid vs base.  People with heartburn should take a couple teaspoon of this and actually balance their acid put out rather than eating a box of Tums.  What a joke that is.  You stop over acid production in a human or any animal with acid not a base.  But what do I know. 

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 27, 2011)

Last night there was a Mini marathon of "The Incredible Dr Pol".   I'm really liking this show.  Plus it's also peaked the interest of DH and discussion of livestock plans for the future.  I was surprised how really "into it" he got.  Dr Pol is an exceptionally kind man with a great way to pass on his knowledge.  I liked his statement of how farmers and vets need to work together.  To help each other exist together.   I like that attitude.   He teaches farmers his tricks of the trade and his knowledge that can be applied.  This is the way to do it.   We both have learned about lots of livestock and look forward to more episodes.  Really surprised me when DH got a big smile on his face about the alpacas.   He's seriously considering wool.  

Also DH dropped a hint that also dropped my jaw.  He sees another bunny in our near future.  I looked at him, and he just smiled and says, "I just like them".   Now discussions on which kind.  Maybe a Lionhead in my future?

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, we made it.  6 months today we bought home our fluffy bundles.  And boy have they been enjoyable to get to know.  

What we have learned in this 6 months:

Dobby is our "Couch Potato" Bunny.  No doubt about it.  So laid back it's amazing.  He used to run into his shelter when we first brought him home.  Now, anything happens, he's right there.   And I've never seen a rabbit stretch out and fall asleep before like this one.  Bombs could go off outside his crate now and you will just get a eye open.   But open any bag, or the refrigerator, and boy does this rabbit come to life.  Instant on.  He's become a very affection rabbit as well.  Loves to be groomed but will give a grunt when displeased or if we disturbed him during his afternoon nap.   And he's master the "bunny flop".  I remember the first time he did this.  DH almost had a heart attack.  Jumped and looked to make sure he was alright.  Never seen anything like it before.  And when I say flop, he actually rattles the bottom of the crate when he flops.  And he's mastered his technique.  You see him eye it up, scratches a little, then WHAM,   Plus I love to watch him dream.  You see him stretch out, and then all of sudden you see the nose twitching, the eye twitching, ears twitching, and then the mouth goes into overdrive.  Looks like he's enjoying a meal.  Absolutely the funniest thing to watch.  Bunny dreams.  

Kreacher is the "Attitude King".  Never would I have thought that my SMALLEST rabbit would have the BIGGEST attitude.  Boy he does.   But since moving him to his own crate, his attitude has come down a bit and he's been more affectionate to both of us.  We have no problem handling him.  He does give grunts like Dobby when displeased, but that's about it.  Put your hand in his crate, and you are not allowed to leave until you give scratches.  He loves his forehead and behind his ears scratched.  

It's been a God Send having these two little "furballs" in our home.  And watching them mature.  That was our goal.  We wanted to know about rabbits, and boy have we learned in the past 6 months.  Never would I have known about "Barbering", "Head tilt due to ear mites", medications for, "dominance" issues and most important, may be a rabbit, but they all have Individual personalities.  Of all my years, I would have never thought this.  


And we can't forget Willard.  It's been 2 months since we "adopted" this sweetie.  I have to say he has settled into our home very nicely.  He's not as shy as he has been.  Really enjoys now watching Jake, just like our other two.  He's very attached to my DH, who has taken this sweetie under his wing.  Nice to see both of them together.    Willard is even getting used to me.  Still a little shy but baby steps is the way to go.  I enjoy seeing his face every morning when I get his food bowl.  Now he does greet me and will approach and let me give him a quick scratch on the forehead.    He does give me a grunt and a thump when I do go in to pick him up, but then submits.  Hopefully this will pass as time goes on.  But never ever any aggression.  We really lucked out with this one.  I wouldn't blame him if he was aggressive not knowing his past and left in a strange area for some reason which is unknown.   But he's not.  He's a sweetie and so glad that we went back and got him.  


So that's what we have learned from our rabbits.  And look forward to learning more every day.  It's been such a pleasure having these little critters in our home.   Never, ever thought that these little animals could teach us so much about their lives.   It's been very rewarding.  

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 4, 2011)

Our first Peak at our Furry Bundles:


----------



## elevan (Dec 4, 2011)

Ah.  Love the "look back" pics.  So cute!  Congratulations on the six month anniversary of your adventure.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy 6mo. anniversary to you and your buns!~


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 5, 2011)

First off, thanks Roll and EleVan for the Congrats on 6 month anniversary.


I have to say I've read many articles about the sounds bunnies make.  I had to laugh when I read about rabbits purring like cats.  I've heard the grunts of displeasure, never purrs of pleasure.  After a grooming session yesterday, I allowed Kreacher to relax on my shoulder while I was sitting in my chair.  While we were both watching TV, I was just scratching Kreacher's favorite spot.  Loves his neck and between his ears scratched.  All of a sudden I heard it.  It started softly but continued to get louder.   Rabbits DO Purr.  Just like Cats when they are content.   Really made me feel good to know that Kreacher was really enjoying the interaction.   Never would I ever imagine sitting with a rabbit that Purrs.  

Amazing what my little guy has taught me.  

K


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 5, 2011)

Awww, that's so sweet.

I would have never imagined they can snarl and growl like they do.  We had that one mean lop doe that would attack if you entered her cage, and she meant business.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 5, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwww!!!! Those babies are so cute that they make me wiggle, lol.

I just dont see how anything that stinkin cute could EVER snarl and growl, or fight with other buns....................


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 6, 2011)

Roll:

Understand about the growling.  Haven't heard it yet, but know a rabbit can be just as viscous as cornered rat, but can be as gentle as a newborn.  Glad you got rid of that spitting monster.  Hope your new Holland turns out better for you.

RTG:

Yes these sweet furry little creatures can be Hell Cats if they want to.  What's funny is, though I got purrs from Kreacher, I did get a pinch as well.  He does like to pinch me when he feels it's time to stop grooming.  Not a bite, but a pinch.  

And get two rabbits that don't like each other, you have fur flying.  Or worse.  I see now that each one of these rabbits are within themselves and stand alone very well.  Never would have thought of this independence in such a small creature.   And how vicious they can be defending their territory.  

K


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 6, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

>


Nice of you to stop on by.  Is that A Champaigne Rabbit Dance?  Wishing you luck.  Can't wait to hear about your ventures of cooking rabbit in your new kitchen.  

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 7, 2011)

Here we sit, it's 69 degrees right now at 6:00 AM eastern time in New Jersey.  It's been raining now for two days straight with temps in the 60's.  

It's December 7th.   And now listening to the radio out of Philadelphia, it states we have a 75% chance of 2 inches of snow tomorrow.  I don't know how that's going to happen.  

This weather is so crazy.   We haven't had cold weather two days straight.  This up and down temperature is definitely not healthy.  Just wish it would just get cold and stay cold.  Regardless of the snow.  

But the snow is something we are looking forward to.  Basically to see how our bunnies handle the snow.  Can't wait to see my "Couch potato" get his first taste of snow.  I know Willard will have a ball digging in it.  I'll keep you posted.  Look forward to getting out and getting pics of their fun in the white stuff.   Jake, our dog, loves it.   And snowballs, well he'll catch them all.    I have to actually drag him in when he starts to shake.  His paws get totally balled up with snow.  But it doesn't phase him.  He wants to play in the snow.  No matter what.  

Well we will see what happens with the weather.  It's just been very frustrating.  You go out in the morning and there is a chill, but by the end of the day, you are shedding layers because it gets warm.  That doesn't help your health either.  Definitely not healthy weather.  

Come on Winter.  Come on cold.  Kill these germs.  That's one thing I do like about Winter and freezing weather.  It does get rid of the germs.  

K


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah it is unseasonably warm here too. The good thing is we haven't had to turn the heat on yet, but still.....


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 7, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Yeah it is unseasonably warm here too. The good thing is we haven't had to turn the heat on yet, but still.....


Ditto on saving on heating bills.  It's nice to be able to save a little.   But considering I work in the heating business, it's been a bit slow and getting nervous about it being so slow.  

But this weather is ridiculous.  This is the type of weather you get really sick with.  And it lingers.  Wet and warm grows stuff not good for human or animal.  Need that cold snap to kill the viruses and germs.  Plus the snow cleans the air.  And in New Jersey, we need all the cleaning of the air we can get.  

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 8, 2011)

What a difference a day makes.  Waking up this morning, still wet, but boy did it get windy and the temperature dropped like a rock.  Like someone blew the candle out.   Can now see why snow is in the future.  Miss us this time, but I don't think we will be that lucky next time.  Looks like Friday is the day they expect snow here.  

Boy the climate has really changed here in New Jersey.  I can remember when I was young how we actually had seasons.  By this time it was cold.  By Halloween you were wearing sweaters.  By Thanksgiving, you had coats on.  Not now.  I've haven't even pulled out my winter coat yet.  Looks like today may be the first run.  And it's December.  

Rabbits are feeling the change though.  Dobby and Willard are doing marathon runs around their crates this morning.  Lots of energy being expelled.  Amazing what a chill in the air does to animals.  Makes them frisky.  Even Jake has a spring in his step. 

Not much news here.  Buns doing well.   Got to go to work.  Looks like if we get snow, working this Saturday.  

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 11, 2011)

Two years ago today, our Son Henry lost his valiant fight against Leukemia.    

Missing you so much Henry.  Life just isn't the same without you.   We are taking good care of your dog Jake.  

Filling the house with bunnies, well though it helps, it will never ever fill that empty spot in my heart.   Trying to make that lemonade.  But it's bitter.  

Hoping one day to see your smiling face.  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm sure you will  ....


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 11, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I'm sure you will  ....


Thanks.  Truly appreciate the hug.  

Only thing that keeps me going.  Seeing his face and hearing his voice again.  Best Experience that ever happened to me.   He taught me well.  And loved me unconditionally.  First person, other than my DH, that ever did that.  Always strings attached with others.  

K


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## redtailgal (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing with us.

You mention Henry often, and its always such pleasant memories.  I enjoy your memories of him.  He left you with so much, such beautiful memories to share!

Hang in there, I know today is a rough day for you and your hubby.  Have a good cry then find lots of stuff to smile about.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 11, 2011)

I cannot imagine what you have been through losing a child. I have been through losing my cousin (who would have been my adopted sister) and my mother and I know both were painful. I cannot imagine what I would do if I lost one of my children. You are a strong woman and I enjoy the stories you share about Henry. I hope you and DH have a good day today.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 12, 2011)

thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for your support.  Truly appreciate the well wishes.    DH and I made it through.  A few tears but did find a few smiles there.  Smiles created by Jake, Dobby, Kreacher and Willard.



K


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 12, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Thanks for your support.  Truly appreciate the well wishes.    DH and I made it through.  A few tears but did find a few smiles there.  Smiles created by Jake, Dobby, Kreacher and Willard.
> 
> 
> 
> K


You can't beat baby bunnies.  If you need to look my wifes little orange lady is always up on my journal.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 13, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seen your wife's little orange.  Wishing her the best with her.


K


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 16, 2011)

You werent on tonight!

Missed ya! 

How's "the boys"?

I hope that you are still using that camera!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 16, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> You werent on tonight!
> 
> Missed ya!
> 
> ...


"The Boys" are doing well.  Thanks so much for asking.  Haven't picked up the camera in a bit, been busy with work.   But looking forward to some time during the holidays to "practice".   

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 16, 2011)

I've notice that my bunnies have gotten a bit sluggish due to the shorting of light.  They seem to have the pattern of winter/spring down.  

I've also notice more dreaming occurring.  I love to watch Jake, our dog when he dreams.  The "woof", the legs running in place, the tail wagging, the nose going a mile a minute.  Now I watch my "Couch Potato" Bunny, Dobby do the same.  Its so funny.  Now here's a bunny that does his "bunny flop" which is a whole experience in itself, then legs are stretched and propped up on his water bowl, like a content millionaire, then comes the nose wiggling, the mouth and tongue moving around, eyes closed but twitching.  You know he's dreaming.  Oh for the simple life.   Even Willard is relaxing more, stretched out in his litter box among his "marked" hay.  That's right, he marks his hay.  Amazing.  Found Willard stretched out, eyes closed, on his side, dreaming as well.  Kreacher, I think is too high-strung to dream.  He probably does, but we haven't witnessed it yet.  He's more in tuned to our time then the others.  So he's more active when we are around then the other two.  It's just his way.  

I wonder what they dream about.  We know Jake dreams of chasing the squirrels away from his bunny's run.  Yes folks, Jake thinks the bunnies are his.  We cater to his thoughts of ownership.  He's very proud and very gentle.  He just wants to be part of the bunny crew.  Actually bunnies like Jake around.  They are very in tuned to Jake's barks.  They know the tone.  It's amazing to watch.  But I wonder what our bunnies are dreaming about?  I guess piles of hay, greens, running, binkies, and that feeling of freedom which we allow.  

All I know is that they all feel secure to be able to dream like that.  And sleep with no qualms or need to hide.  I guess we did just fine by our buns.  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

You *DID* do a good job !!!! Your bunnies are feeling like in heaven right now I bet !!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

Well remember when I was saying that my rabbits were getting used to the Winter hours.  Slowing down, napping more.  Well, it looks like they save all that energy for the morning.  I have three rabbits "doing laps" around their crates in the morning.  Dobby "My Couch Potato" comes ALIVE in the early morning hours.  Last two days, I've woken up to a ruckus coming from the living room.  There's my "Couch Potato" bunny rearranging EVERYTHING in his crate.  Moving his litter box from one side of the crate to another, absolutely attacking the piece of cardboard DH put in his crate to amuse him.  

Is this normal?  Or have my bunnies already got the "Winter blues" or "Cabin fever"?  Well DH disassembled the exterior run and brought part of it into the house.  The Portable fencing.  Bunnies will have a chance to romp indoors today.  They need something.  

Still molting but not as much as they were in the past.  I guess it is true.  Indoor rabbits do take longer to molt than outside.  I guess it's the degree of temperature and exposure to the elements.  Makes sense.  But still continuing the extra hay and papaya to battle hair balls and blockages.  Dobby is the worse.  Kreacher mimimal.  Willard kind of in the middle.  Continuing also to groom every other day.  That helps the most.  Can get lots of hair out while grooming.  Plus I like the contact with each of them.  They are really enjoying it as well.  Dobby, well he falls asleep every time I brush him.  He just stretches out on my lap and floats down stream.  Kreacher, Mr. Noisy.  Sometimes he relaxes, and others he's moving all over.  Willard, well, DH handles him.  DH says he's a pussycat.  DH says he becomes so relaxes, you can actually feel Willard's weight.  Amazing.  

Grooming time is also Jake's time to reassociate.  Jake always comes over and greets each bunny while we are grooming.  Bunnies enjoy the encounter too.  There is absolutely no stress involved.  But when Jake there, you need to brush bunny AND scratch Jake.  Jake gives you the "Sad Sack" eyes, and you just can't help but scratch him.  Like he's neglected.  

ACV has worked it's charm.  No real odors after 2 days.  I hope nobody misunderstood that ACV is not a cure but it sure does cut the ammonia odor down.  I think the bunnies appreciate it too.  I know they love the water now.  They drink like a lush.  It's amazing those little tongues can go through that much water in one day.  But that's what bunnies need to help them eat.  So glad they like the ACV.  And Jake likes it too.  Another heavy drinker.  

So all and all, I think we have addressed and resolved a lot of issues over the last 8 months.  I think we have a good crew.  Well adjusted.  And look forward to the future.

K


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 18, 2011)

Would it be called Bunnergy or Benergy?


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Would it be called Bunnergy or Benergy?


I don't know what it's called, but boy if you could bottle that energy....

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know !!!!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 19, 2011)

Though no snow, it is getting nippy outside.  Our buns being inside rabbits, well, it's a bit nippy for them outside.  Temperature changes just too great too fast.  Not healthy for bunnies.  

So DH and I decided to bring in the temporary fencing from the run outside and set it up inside.  We have plans for making the outside run bigger so taking down doesn't matter. 

Dobby and Kreacher thought it was "old hat".  They have been out of their crate and had the run of the living room until hormones took over.  So they enjoyed being out of the crate again.  

Willard, well he must have not had too much outside running when he was at his "old" home, because he really enjoyed his time outside the crate.  Took him a bit to get orientated but once he did, chin marking was abounding.  Willard loves to chin mark everything.  Including his own hay.  But he did give signals that he was ready to go back.  Thumping is his signal.  He's only been with us a couple months now.  He's still adjusting but doing really well.  We have to stand back and not rate him like Dobby and Kreacher.  They have been with us since the beginning.  

So here's some pics of the day outside the crate with Willard.   Hope you enjoy.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

cute bunny ...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 19, 2011)

That is awesome! So happy to hear that Willard has a better home. I am going to use your idea for my guinea pigs, so thanks so much for sharing. How long did it take him to get used to it, and realize it's a good thing? My girls don't seem to enjoy being out of their cage. They did better last night, than the first time that we let them out. I just want to make sure that I am not stressing them out. Thank you for any advice, help that you can give me. You have already been a great help. Thanks for putting up the pictures.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 19, 2011)

He is a cutie, mine are tame but not pets, my breeders are sweet though.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 20, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> He is a cutie, mine are tame but not pets, my breeders are sweet though.


That's the key isn't it.  Trust, food and shelter.  They thrive on this.  When you treat your breeders good, they give back tenfold.  

With breeding and pets, worlds apart.  But the one thing that connects breeding and pets, trust, food and shelter.  

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 20, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> That is awesome! So happy to hear that Willard has a better home. I am going to use your idea for my guinea pigs, so thanks so much for sharing. How long did it take him to get used to it, and realize it's a good thing? My girls don't seem to enjoy being out of their cage. They did better last night, than the first time that we let them out. I just want to make sure that I am not stressing them out. Thank you for any advice, help that you can give me. You have already been a great help. Thanks for putting up the pictures.


My pleasure.  Glad I can help.  But really just doing what everyone else does on this forum.  Hoping to help someone get ideas to best make their pets or livestock or breeding stock comfortable and give them a healthy life.   Amazing how others here helped me with their posts.  

K


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 20, 2011)

Your bunny's look so happy!!!!!  Dobby needs soem littel knit hats..... you know how much Dobby loves his little knit hats.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 20, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Your bunny's look so happy!!!!!  Dobby needs soem littel knit hats..... you know how much Dobby loves his little knit hats.


Knit hats?  Yea, he love knit hats.  Something else to tear apart.  He's are "couch potato/wrecking crew".  But he's so excited in the morning when we get up.  We found out today why they are so rambunctious in the morning.  We may be wrong, but it appears as though they miss us.  We were gone too long and it's now time to get up and see them.  It doesn't surprise me.  Jake is the same way.  

But I can knit.  Scarves are my forte.  Hats means circles.  Haven't gotten circles down yet.  lol.

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trying to knit too !!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 20, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But, it is quite tricky ... :/


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey, Ms.  What kind of Rabbits do you have?


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 21, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Hey, Ms.  What kind of Rabbits do you have?


Willard is a Netherland Dwarf
Dobby is a Sable Marten 
Kreacher is a Polish 

Small rabbits that would be considered pets or show.   Dobby could be considered a small meat rabbit but we don't.  

Looking forward to getting a doe soon.  And probably an intact buck. We are looking forward to starting our breeding program.  Should be interesting.  I'm looking forward to the experience.   DH and I have agreed Holland Lops would be good to breed.  We have more people looking for pets and good breeding stock.  Hollands are very popular in this area and the surrounding States.  

How's your wife's rabbit doing?  And didn't you say you got others as well?  Meat rabbits right?  That's another future project.  I've been looking into Florida Whites.  I think if we get a doe and a buck, we will have enough meat for the two of us.  Florida Whites are a smaller meat rabbit which will be perfect for what we need.  

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 21, 2011)

You all may laugh and think this is silly, but after watching and learning about rabbits for these past months, I've learned the signs and their body language.  It's amazing to watch a wild animal learn that they are not in any danger.  They are complete different animal than dogs or cats.  Their personalty just jumps out at you when they are comfortable.

Willard for example.  Here's a rabbit that we have no clue of how he was treated or raised or from where he came from.  He comes to our home from a place that would have eventually made him dinner for some reptile, to a home where this large black thing has the run of the floor and two other big "things" bring food, water and clean up.   He was very offish and shy at first.  Except for DH, he kind of instantly attached to DH.  He was very relaxed from the very beginning.  I guess all animals find their touch stone in one person or another to survive.  

Now its been 2 months since we brought Willard home.  He is no longer hiding under his shelf.  No longer avoid us when we enter his domaine.  Actually greets us at the door.  And for the first time, we saw Willard to do the "Bunny Flop" and just relax.  In the open and in his hay in his litter box.   He's more curious and social now.  

It's just amazing when they finally settle in.  It might take a couple months and that seems the pattern because Dobby and Kreacher, though they know no other but us, took a couple months to settle in.  

I've never seen anything like this before.  Always had dogs or cats.  Hamsters, well, they are hamsters.  They show little changes.  They are always curious and scurry about.  But with rabbits, completely different experience.  Something that I would never have thought having rabbits.  Or maybe it's just me and where I am in my life that I see this.  Don't know nor do I care.  It's there and I'm taking advantage of it.  

Those little eyes that look at you when you call their name.  And their anticipation to feeding or contact.   All I can say is it's priceless in our eyes.  And worth the effort of carefully helping them settle.   Truly good for the soul.  

K


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you.  That made me smile.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 21, 2011)

I love watching how animals respond to people and their surroundings it make me happy to read post such as yours


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Sweet Willard has a good home ...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 21, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> You all may laugh and think this is silly, but after watching and learning about rabbits for these past months, I've learned the signs and their body language.  It's amazing to watch a wild animal learn that they are not in any danger.  They are complete different animal than dogs or cats.  Their personalty just jumps out at you when they are comfortable.
> 
> Willard for example.  Here's a rabbit that we have no clue of how he was treated or raised or from where he came from.  He comes to our home from a place that would have eventually made him dinner for some reptile, to a home where this large black thing has the run of the floor and two other big "things" bring food, water and clean up.   He was very offish and shy at first.  Except for DH, he kind of instantly attached to DH.  He was very relaxed from the very beginning.  I guess all animals find their touch stone in one person or another to survive.
> 
> ...


 That is so great to hear. I bet he thought he died and went to heaven. So do you think it will take 2 months? Is he your first rescue? I love reading your stories, especially since your rabbits and our girls are so much alike. Thanks for sharing and I am so happy that he knows he his home. :bun


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 22, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Willard is not our first rescue if you count Jake our dog who we rescued.  But Willard is our first bunny rescue.  

I think the 2 months is a good time frame for your girls to settle.  All three of my rabbits settled in 2 months.  Meaning they were truly comfortable in their surroundings and with us at that 2 month mark.     At that 2 month mark it feels like they have been with you forever.   You will feel like that with your girls in no time.  Like they have always been a part of your family.  

K


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 22, 2011)

It's probably a good things rabbits aren't quite like dogs.  Or those 3 would be manipulating you to pieces...not that they don't now....but if they were dogs, (or cats)....
they would do it on purpose.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 22, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> It's probably a good things rabbits aren't quite like dogs.  Or those 3 would be manipulating you to pieces...not that they don't now....but if they were dogs, (or cats)....
> they would do it on purpose.


So true. lol  And btw, what makes you think the rabbits are manipulating already.  I can't help it.  I'm a softie.  lol.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 22, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wifes little Rabbit is hilarious to me at least.  Baby rabbits always crack me up and since this rabbit is a Dwarf and still young its all the more hilarious to watch.  Its hard to imagine but my wife has introduced the Rabbit to her Rat Terriers...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 22, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was meaning rabbits. I remembered that you and I share adopting our dogs.  Thank you, well I was hoping that they would settle in a lot earlier, but hey as long as they will eventually. Hope you have a great day today.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 23, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All animals settle differently.  You never know, your girls may settle quickly for you.  All I can say, is let them settle on THEIR time.  Don't rush the process.  It makes it so much better for both your girls and yourself.  It's been a slow but VERY rewarding process.  Enjoy getting to know your girls. 

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 23, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's what I keep telling myself and Brie and Katey. This morning, Samore was squealing because she knew it was food time, and yesterday Mellow actually didn't run from me when I went to pick her up.  So I think it's a start. Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 24, 2011)

Just want to wish All a Very Merry Christmas.  Hoping all your loved ones make it safely to their destinations to celebrate.  Hoping Santa treats all your good little children to what they desire.  And most important, wishing Good Health to all.  

Stay Safe.  Have Fun.  Just remember, the love you make is equal to the love you take!  JL

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas Ms.Research... May God bless your bunnies and family through out the  year !!!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you and your hubby and "bunny family"!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 24, 2011)

Ms Research!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## 77Herford (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy Holiday's Bunny House


----------



## daisychick (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 26, 2011)

Well all that work over in a day.  Hoping all had a Awesome Holiday.

Now the lull before the New Year.  Have to go to work but it will be slow during this week.  It will DRAAGGG out.  DH calls this the "Dead Week".  Not much happening or not much going to happen.  

Spent yesterday chilling in front of the TV, watching Dr Who.  I'm now a Hovian.  DH pulled me into this Click.  I have to say some of the best short stories ever written for modern time and TV.   They really made it work.  The BBC America.  

Rabbits had a fun time this weekend.  They got out twice to romp in their pen.  Had pics taken galore.  I think they are all getting used to the flash of the camera.  Plus I had a good time learning the camera as well.  DH is even getting into my photos.  After each photo session, we select the ones that are really good.  

It was a fun way to get through the day.  

We made it through another holiday.  Now in a "lull" state waiting for this year to end and looking forward to what 2012 brings.  One thing 2012 will bring, is more bunnies.  DH and I already talked about it Christmas.  And does will be coming to the Ms. Research Livestock Adventure in 2012.  Can't wait.   And that means BABIES!  

K


*Wishing HEALTH AND HAPPINESS TO ALL in 2012
*


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah! :bun babies! That is so great, can't wait for the pictures. Sorry to hear you have to go to work when it's a dead week. I hope that it actually flies by for you. So happy to hear that the rabbits were able to get out twice. That is a very cute picture, you did great! Hope you, your DH, and rabbits have a great New Year! Be safe, if you have to drive.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 26, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!  The bunny is so cute.  Glad to hear you are moving along.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 26, 2011)

AWWWW... Pray for me bunny !!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 28, 2011)

Had to laugh.  At work, get a phone call.  DH home so he decides to clean crates.  Kreacher decides to test DH.  Kreacher, our smallest rabbit with the Big Attitude, decides he doesn't want DH in his crate.  So he grabs with his mouth DH's pinkie.  DH wasn't hurt more than he was surprised that Kreacher did that.  DH gives Kreacher a nice thump on the nose and continues cleaning.  Kreacher has no clue what to do.  DH said he paced his crate for several minutes not know what to do about the thump on the nose.  

I have to say by the time I got home, all was settled.  But Kreacher knew he did something wrong.  He was an angel after that thump.  DH asked if he did right.  I said yes, no animal should try and grab you to intimidate.  You didn't hurt him with the thump on the nose.  You scared him, yes which basically tells him to back off.  I picked the little stinker up and he was an angel with me.  Later DH went to his crate, Kreacher greeted him and lowered his head for a pet.  They spent some time together and no problems.  

We just think Kreacher was just in a mood to test.  He is now in his later teenage months and is still testing.  He has grabbed me several times.   DH said "Oh he didn't mean it."  You should have seen DH's reaction when I said the same thing back.   Kreacher did mean it.  That's what gets rabbits in trouble.  People get intimidated by a rabbit that shows dominance and the rabbit ends up out in the cold.   Takes more than a 2 lbs rabbit to intimidate me or DH.  

Kreacher learned his lesson.  And if it happens again, DH will do the same thing.  Thump him on the nose.   Not hard but guess what show your dominance to someone else.  Not taking it here.   Per the State of New Jersey, I've raised three aggressive animals successfully.  A 2 lb rabbit is nothing to handle.  


Dobby has learned that he can move his litter box.  Now that's the new game.  DH and I come out in the morning, the litter box is rearranged every morning.  Or should we say that Dobby is letting us know it's time to get up.  You can't help but hear the racket.  Geez, if they had party favors, we would never get rest. lol.  

Willard is Willard.  He's becoming more and more relaxed in his environment.  We now see "Bunny Flops" in his litterbox.  He just flops and stretches out.  And actually closes his eyes to sleep.  And it's a deep sleep.  It takes him a few minutes to wake up.  It's funny.  Never seen that before.  He's our deep sleeper.  So glad that he feels so relaxed that he can sleep that deeply.  And feel that secure.    We don't know his past, but his present and future is bright.  


Work today.  Will be boring.  Very slow.  DH's arthritis is really kicking butt today.  Hopefully since he's not busy, he can get some relief with heating pads and sorry to say drugs.  Nobody likes them until you need them.  And with age, you need them.    He hates them but needs the relief.  Love/hate relationship.


Hoping all have a good day today.  It's windy and very chilly out here on the East Coast.  No snow to speak of yet, but unfortunately lots of rain.  

K


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 28, 2011)

Good for DH and tell Kreacher to pick on someone his own size.     I have to admit, I'm intimidated by my big buck.  He's an Am. Chin/Silver Fox cross and he has "growled" and lunged at me more than once. I'm getting braver, but I'm still askeered of him.     I can handle large animals no problem, but when a bunny growls I get nervous.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 28, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Good for DH and tell Kreacher to pick on someone his own size.     I have to admit, I'm intimidated by my big buck.  He's an Am. Chin/Silver Fox cross and he has "growled" and lunged at me more than once. I'm getting braver, but I'm still askeered of him.     I can handle large animals no problem, but when a bunny growls I get nervous.


It is intimidating with a smaller animal.  Especially with their faces and to hear growls from that cute little face.  Understand completely.  But glad you are persistent with him.  They do sense when you are nervous.  Just like a dog.  They read your emotions like a book.  When they feel your weak, they will test.  I just believe that "test period over" thump on the nose.  You have to.  You can't let them rule you.  You might try just visiting and what I mean by visiting is, don't touch him, just arrange his crate or stick your head in for a little while.  Do this for about ten/fifteen minutes.  I see a difference in their attitude toward me when I did this.  I did this with all my rabbits.  I visited at least 3 times a week.  Since my two (Dobby and Kreacher) were young when we got them, it was just routine.  But I saw a major difference when i did this with Willard who we got just recently and he is older.  Not much older than my two but he didn't grow up here.  It worked.  he is now coming to me to see what I'm doing.  Not fretful any more.  Just curious.  Before he used to run and thump to tell me to get lost.  Now no more.  Only thumps now when I pick him up.  And that's it.  No struggle. 

But glad to hear you are getting braver.  Try visiting.  Maybe that will take the growl out.   I think it's more some rabbits need to know what you are doing.  My observations of bunnies has led me to believe that as soon as you open their crates up they are in defense mode.  Visiting takes the guessing out of the bunny which then alleviates the defense mode.  

Try it.  Let me know how it works out.  And stay strong.  I know it's unnerving to hear a sweet rabbit growl or lunge at you.  

K


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 28, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good idea!  It probably doesn't help that most days I just open his cage long enough to give him food and water, although I do pet him while he's eating (well, until he moves away).  I'll try to "hang out" in his cage for a while a few times a week and see how he handles it.    Or more importantly, how I handle it.  LOL.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 28, 2011)

K, I wanted to say thanks on the incite of rabbit behavior . I never really knew that much about them but reading your journal has showed me that they too show you there moods and what they want if you but listen.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 28, 2011)

Ms Research, ask your DH if he'd like to come and clean Elroys cage for me?

Elroy hahas started greeting us as though we were fellow lizards..........with a soft bite to our fingers.  Wouldn't be a problem, except iguanas have 160 teeth, similar to a mako shark and extremely sharp (the have been known to bite a finger to the bone or even bite off the tip of a nose).

Thing is, he is being friendly, so I can't thump him!  

Good for hubby for standing his ground.

and Good for hubby for cleaning cages.  While he is here, maybe he can teach my hubby to do that!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 29, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Ms Research, ask your DH if he'd like to come and clean Elroys cage for me?
> 
> Elroy hahas started greeting us as though we were fellow lizards..........with a soft bite to our fingers.  Wouldn't be a problem, except iguanas have 160 teeth, similar to a mako shark and extremely sharp (the have been known to bite a finger to the bone or even bite off the tip of a nose).
> 
> ...


When do you want us?  And what's for dinner?  How's the weather?  lol  

No can't thump Elroy on the nose if that's the way iguanas greet.  Mix messages.  

Regarding your DH not cleaning Elroy's cage, isn't Elroy mad at your DH?  Isn't Elroy vying for your affections alone 10 fold and wants your DH gone?  Is that the issue between your DH and Elroy?  And now you want your DH to clean Elroy's cage now?  You just want to film it and laugh.  That's not nice.  lol.  Great idea to get back at your DH, but it's not nice.  lol

Gee the things we do for love.  Especially iquana love.   Remember "Muskrat Love".  Now we know what "Iguana Love" is.  

All kidding aside, I have seen specials where reptiles are very territorial and they don't kid around.  Like you said "Mako Shark" teeth.   Need to take this in stride.  Baby steps is the way.  Your DH has to start somewhere.  I wonder if visiting like we do with our rabbits to calm them down would help.  Maybe it will kind of wash away some of Elroy's misgivings of your DH.  I know how much Elroy is connecting to you now and you need to let him know your DH is friendly and won't harm you or Elroy.  

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year!  Hoping 2012 is Happy and Healthy for all!

2011 brought us Dobby, Kreacher and Willard.  One of the Best things that happened in 2011.  

Looking forward to what 2012 brings.  Hopefully more rabbits.  Girls and an intact buck for breeding.  I think that I'm seriously thinking on getting does at 8 weeks, just like my boys.  I know they aren't proven and could turn out to be "duds", but I think I want to see how my does that I raise will do.   I'm not trying to set the world on fire with my breeding program.  More slow and steady.  As this whole rabbit thing was an experiment to help us, I think I will continue that way of thinking.  As it's only my DH and I, along with Jake, getting two unproven does and a buck (how else are you going to make babies) waiting til they mature to breed will not break the bank for us.  

Looking forward to the Spring of 2012.  This is the year we will be making our garden bigger and also incorporating the rabbit run into it.  DH took down the temp we have now.  Need to do some tree pruning so that more sunlight can come into the garden.  Once the trees have their "hair cut", we can then put back the fencing for our larger garden and rabbit run.  Our neighbor took down his garden fence to be able to store his boat so we have his fencing to put with ours.  

Also need to start germinating seeds.  Instead of buying plants, we want to start from scratch.  

We did get our compost started so we will have "rabbit" fertilizer for our garden and flowers in the Spring.  

Some concrete plans for 2012.  Look forward to seeing how they pan out.  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 1, 2012)

More bunnies ???


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 1, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> More bunnies ???


Yep!  DH and I have discussed IN LENGTH (I wanted Lionhead, he wanted Holland) about what we want next.  

The boys are pets.  Dobby and Kreacher were an idea of DH to help me heal.  He knew I missed that nuturing.  It's like an adult with an "empty nest" feeling when their adult children leave to find their lives in this World.  It's really tough once you have that "nuturing" kick in to stop it.  So.... DH thought rabbits.  He doesn't even know where the idea came from, but went with it.  Blew me away when he first suggested it.  But as I trust my DH wholeheartedly, I went with it.  Brought these two tiny rabbits home, and it's been the best thing ever for both of us.  Plus the added rescue, Willard, well, I have to say healing is happening.  And DH's idea has been successful.  

Now I want babies.  I've been reading all the threads, seeing all the "new life" and I really want to try it.  DH wants to as well now.  Little leary himself about rabbits at first, but they have really grown on him and he does like to see the successful litters here like I do.   But I want to try it our way.  I want to raise my does and intact buck then try breeding.  If it's a hit, I'll be pleased.  If not, more pets or finding homes.  I know we can raise sweet rabbits.  We have three examples in the living room.   I'm also well aware that it's a very "hit or miss" deal with breeding.  (really glad I found this forum and all the info lately about rabbit breeding), but DH and I can handle it.  Emotionally that is.  It was tough even letting my heart attach to these sweet buns at first, because of our HUGE loss.  

So YEP more bunnies.  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 1, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is great ! Animals are great help in healing loss ....  They just do something to you... Like you said in your signature ...


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 1, 2012)

> think that I'm seriously thinking on getting does at 8 weeks, just like my boys.  I know they aren't proven and could turn out to be "duds", but I think I want to see how my does that I raise will do.


I like to get my girls as babies... I like getting them all as babies, but that is just me.  Something about them growing up here and being used to everything here has always seemed to help.

So glad you are happy with your bunnies and they are helping you as much, if not more, than you helped them.  They truly are interesting and personable little creatures.  I never realized that till I had some of my own.  They are actually a lot like the Goats of the small animal world!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 1, 2012)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> > think that I'm seriously thinking on getting does at 8 weeks, just like my boys.  I know they aren't proven and could turn out to be "duds", but I think I want to see how my does that I raise will do.
> 
> 
> I like to get my girls as babies... I like getting them all as babies, but that is just me.  Something about them growing up here and being used to everything here has always seemed to help.
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement.  Knowing someone out there feels the same way and has been successful makes me feel a bit more at ease.  Truly appreciate it.  

100% agreement.  I too never realized that till mine came into my life.   Three absolutely different individuals that has been a pleasure getting to know.   That's the most important part, knowing who they are, IMHO.  I know what they are, rabbits, but when you know who they are, that's the key to healthy, happy animals.  

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 2, 2012)

Well 2012 started off with a very nice slow relaxing day.  Fireworks the night before kind of weirded Willard out.  He was very quiet and hiding all day yesterday.   Kind of saw this pattern around 4th of July with my boys.  They kind of didn't like fireworks then but took the ones New Years (Midnight) in stride.   Have lots of neighbors who celebrate with loud bangs.  

Thought we would sit and watch Mummer's Parade, but DH and I decided to have a "Harry Potter" Movie Marathon.  In honor of our Son Henry who loved the books and the movies.   It was our way of starting 2012 on the best note we have.   

Did help and 2012 is started.  Work today.  DH is home because most of the people are off today.  Oh well, his plans are to have fun with the bunnies.  Jake and DH will clean the crates and get the buns out for a little run while I'm at work.  

Hoping all have a Good Day today.  as you start this new year of 2012.

K


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 2, 2012)

Harry Potter marathon sounds really nice. I haven't seen all of them yet. I have read all the books though. It stinks that you have to work today, I hope is passes by quickly for you.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 2, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Well 2012 started off with a very nice slow relaxing day.  Fireworks the night before kind of weirded Willard out.  He was very quiet and hiding all day yesterday.   Kind of saw this pattern around 4th of July with my boys.  They kind of didn't like fireworks then but took the ones New Years (Midnight) in stride.   Have lots of neighbors who celebrate with loud bangs.
> 
> Thought we would sit and watch Mummer's Parade, but DH and I decided to have a "Harry Potter" Movie Marathon.  In honor of our Son Henry who loved the books and the movies.   It was our way of starting 2012 on the best note we have.
> 
> ...


I hear you about the loud bangs. We had the same thing here. Bear wouldn't stop barking, until they were done. Which was great, we went to bed at 9:30. Yes, pm.  We weren't feeling well. Happy to hear that they took the New Years fire works in stride. Sorry to hear you had to work today. Hopefully you will be off in no time, and have some fun with the buns too. Thank you and hope you have/had a good day today as well.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 3, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry you haven't been feeling well.  Lots of people hacking here because of the weird "up and down" weather.  Hoping you are all feeling better soon.  

Had a good day.  Got to leave early so it wasn't that bad.  

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 3, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Harry Potter marathon sounds really nice. I haven't seen all of them yet. I have read all the books though. It stinks that you have to work today, I hope is passes by quickly for you.


Thanks, Henry didn't get to see all the movies but he did read the whole series several times.  Even sitting with me before he learned to read as well.  He was reading like a champ by 8 so it was funny to see him plow through Book 4 (longest book).   So this series is like a touch stone for us.  It helps.  You do what you can to get through tough times like these.  

Work wasn't bad.  Got to leave early so was home by 4:30 pm.  Holidays over, time to get back to the norm I guess.  

Hope all is well in your little world.  

K


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hope the new year is a good one for you.  Sorry to hear bunnies are having trouble with the noise.  'Roi always goes and hides under the bed with load noises.  Or he tries to.  He is too big so he shoves his head under.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 3, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, hopefully it will be gone soon. So are you feeling better? Happy to hear you were able to leave early. Did you get to play with the buns?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 3, 2012)

I am always here to listen whenever you want or need to talk about Henry


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I am always here to listen whenever you want or need to talk about Henry


Me too ....


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 4, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Hope the new year is a good one for you.  Sorry to hear bunnies are having trouble with the noise.  'Roi always goes and hides under the bed with load noises.  Or he tries to.  He is too big so he shoves his head under.


Thanks Jodie.  Hoping you and yours have a good one too.  Bunnies have settled down now.  Poor Roi.  Thinks if he hides his head, he's safe.  If it works for him, good for him.   Jake just barks and paces and after it's all done, takes a bit to settle down.  Checking us and the bunnies to make sure we are alright.  

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 4, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, feeling much better.  Taking my allergy medicine to stop the drip, which stops the ear infections, sneezing, and watery eyes.   So feeling much better.  

Yes, I did get to play with the buns.  I took them out individually and sat with them.  They love the attention.  I got to actually hold Willard for the first time.  DH usually handles him.  It was really quite nice holding Willard.  He is such a sweetie.  Loves the attention.  Will grumble though when I pick him up every time, he quiets down and likes the contact.   Kreacher is becoming my lap bunny.   He loves to sit with me and watch TV.    It's a pleasure to come home from work, and sit with my DH and buns.  

Hoping you and yours are feeling better.  Hoping Samores and Mellow are doing well.  Take care.  Talk to you later.

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 4, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I am always here to listen whenever you want or need to talk about Henry


Thanks so much.  I love talking about Henry.  He was my World for 13 years.  And now that he's gone, I don't want to talk with tears, but talk with pride and happiness of having this loving individual in my life.  

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 4, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are such a sweetie.  Thanks.

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 4, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Happy to hear you are feeling much better! 

 That's great to hear that you got to have time with each of them, and that's even better news about Willard.  That sounds like Mellow. She will make a noise at me, but once I am holding her and loving on her, she talks away. Lap bunny's are great! I bet it is. Glad to hear you get to have some relaxing time with the ones you love.

We are starting to feel better, thank you. They are doing great. Thank you. You take care as well. Hope to talk to you again soon. I love getting to compare your buns (bunny's for you new people reading this  ) and my guinea pigs.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 4, 2012)

Hw are you doing Ms.Reaserch ??


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 4, 2012)

Well once again the Wife is playing with her bunny.  I call it the devil spawn, lol but my Wife has named her Twinkles.  So Twinkles may become our first inside bunny, though I'm not thrilled on the idea, I'm sure you'll get many a hilarious stories.  
I'm not letting Twinkles in the bedroom or kitchen.  I'm glad you and your husband are enjoying your buns in peace.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 4, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well once again the Wife is playing with her bunny.  I call it the devil spawn, lol but my Wife has named her Twinkles.  So Twinkles may become our first inside bunny, though I'm not thrilled on the idea, I'm sure you'll get many a hilarious stories.
> I'm not letting Twinkles in the bedroom or kitchen.  I'm glad you and your husband are enjoying your buns in peace.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 5, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So glad you are all starting to feel better.    And truly have to say my buns (love your statement for the new people lol) have been a God Send.  Spending just a little time with each, helps me more than words can say.  Amazing what unconditional love will do.  And especially from a Wild Animal once you gain their trust.  It's just AWESOME!  As you are feeling with your girls.  Those loving squeaks will come more and more.  That's one of the things I love about guinea pigs.  They love to have conversations once they get to know you.  Believe me, once you really get to know your girls, certain squeaks will mean something.   You have no idea the joy I got when I first heard Kreacher purr.  Actually purr like a cat.  They do that when they are content and happy.  It was really amazing to hear.  The grumbles from Willard and Dobby does it, just shows me they are just a little uncomfortable with handling.  They need to protest lol.  But once settled on my lap, they both love the attention.  

Take care.  Talk soon.  Have a Great day today. 

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 5, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well once again the Wife is playing with her bunny.  I call it the devil spawn, lol but my Wife has named her Twinkles.  So Twinkles may become our first inside bunny, though I'm not thrilled on the idea, I'm sure you'll get many a hilarious stories.
> I'm not letting Twinkles in the bedroom or kitchen.  I'm glad you and your husband are enjoying your buns in peace.


Poor baby.  Wife not showing you attention 24 hours a day?  Only joshing!  Twinkles/Devil Spawn will be an addition to the household now?  I think it's nice to have a rabbit in the house.   I understand not being thrilled with having one in the house and keeping him out of certain rooms. lol.  But it's nice that you are accomodating your Wife's wishes to have Twinkles/Devil Spawn so close.  Be perfectly honest, you will really get to know what a rabbit is all about.  And not just being dinner either.  Can't wait to hear the stories from you.  They will be more on the Devil Spawn side but can't wait to hear.  

Yes, DH and I are really enjoying our buns in peace.  Been a big help and keeps us going after the loss of our Son, Henry.   They do have healing powers so I can't say they are Devil Spawns. lol.

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 5, 2012)

Woke up to SNOW!  Not much, just a dusting but I just love the first snow fall.   Looks so pretty out.  But let Jake out, and boy it's COLD!   But isn't that what happens when WINTER is here.  Need that cold weather to kill all these nasty germs.   

I hope it last til the weekend, but doubt it.  40's for the weekend.  Would love to get the bunnies out in the snow to see what they think about it.   It's just too cold right now.  Need it to warm up just a bit.   We need a foot of snow, then the next day sunshine, bright and calm so we can take the buns out for short period.  My "couch potato" is the one I would like to see what he thinks of the snow.  lol.  

Well yesterday was the 7th month anniversary of bringing our bunnies home (Dobby and Kreacher).  On the 8th, it will be 3 months having Willard.    What an amazing experience it has been.   Looking forward to this year and looking for new bunnies.  Holland Lops are the choice.  Will look forward to the hunt for the right breeding pair.  

Update on Rabbits:

I have to say Dobby has become very active in the morning.  He is having a ball moving his litter box all over.  And the new thing is moving his food dish all over his crate.  It's not light either.  He's picking it up and moving it.  Well, it's exercise I guess.  lol.   He's definitely getting closer to my DH since DH has been doing most of the crate cleaning.  Dobby loves to help. lol.    Also he's starting to enjoy his time out with me.  He still grumbles when picked up, but is finding grooming time to be the best.  He just stretches out on my lap as I brush him.  Haven't heard him purr yet.  I think he's holding back on us.  Doesn't want us to know he really enjoys the attention. lol.    Dobby is starting to get his dewlap.  Really showing now.  My little boy is growing up.  

Kreacher is still our "Small Bunny with a Big Attitude".  He's just so funny.  But he does love to come sit with me every night.  He actually looks forward to it and waits at the crate door for me to come get him.   Now he's the one I heard purr and does so a lot now.  Hasn't grabbed at DH since the "attitude adjustment".  Actually now when DH cleans his crate, DH needs to pet Kreacher before he can actually clean now.  Another helpful bunny. lol.  But it was worth the little drama because Kreacher now knows DH is alpha too.  No problem since.  

Willard, well Willard is really settling in nicely.  He is now doing "bunny flops" in his litter box and sleeping out in the open.  He used to hide when he slept but he's feeling more content and comfortable each day.  Willard now comes to me when I call.  He used to only come when DH called so I feel I made big leaps in the trust area with Willard.  

All are doing well.  All are healthy, happy and absolutely spoiled.  

And Jake, our Rabbit LGD, well, he's still making sure his rabbits are safe.  lol.  

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 5, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Hw are you doing Ms.Reaserch ??


I'm doing OKey dokey.  Thanks for asking.  How are you doing?  Calming down a little about Betty's pregnancy I hope.  Get a blood test to see if she is pregnant.  The suspense is awful and I'm not even there.   

Hope all is well in your little neck of the woods. 

K


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 5, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Woke up to SNOW!  ....


I would love to have some snow.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 5, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you didn't get any yet.  This is our first dusting.  Philadelphia and Eastern Suburbs got it too.  But it didn't make it to Maryland?  

Sorry, will see if we can order that for you next week. lol.  We don't need it in New Jersey.  As much as I love snow,  these transplants can't drive when it's dry, let alone in snow.  You should hear the traffic reports this morning.  More off ramps are shut down because these people think they are Dale Earnhardt.  What do they say, "no brain, no sense, no feeling".  But hey, they love their reality shows. lol.  Snooky made lots of money at the colleges to speak to the kids.  So much for the education system.  

Oh well.  Hope you get that snow soon.  Love the cleaniness in the air.  

K


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 5, 2012)

We got a dusting too (on the Eastern Shore)!!  It's still out there, but I"m sure will be gone soon since it's going to be above freezing today (hooray!).  We also had small flurries on Tuesday, but not quite this much.  On one hand I'm glad for snow because I love it, but we've been spoiled with such mild weather up until now!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 5, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> We got a dusting too (on the Eastern Shore)!!  It's still out there, but I"m sure will be gone soon since it's going to be above freezing today (hooray!).  We also had small flurries on Tuesday, but not quite this much.  On one hand I'm glad for snow because I love it, but we've been spoiled with such mild weather up until now!


Tell me about it.  Last year we were up to our knees in snow by now.  And it started the day after Christmas.  It seem like it would never stop.  But this year, really strange.  Our temp is going in the 40's today too.  So we won't have this dusting too long.  

I just like it to get cold so that the germs will go bye-byes.  So glad to see the cold weather now, but unfortunately with this up and down temperature changes, it's going to cause havoc health wise.  All stay safe on that end.  

K


----------



## daisychick (Jan 5, 2012)

Our winter is all messed up too.  We got about 5 snowstorms, one a week and they all started the first of October.  It never snows that much, that early around here.  Then it was like spring for weeks until we finally got another small snow dusting the week before Christmas.  And now it is back to being spring like.       Weird weather!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 5, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Our winter is all messed up too.  We got about 5 snowstorms, one a week and they all started the first of October.  It never snows that much, that early around here.  Then it was like spring for weeks until we finally got another small snow dusting the week before Christmas.  And now it is back to being spring like.       Weird weather!


And people wonder why the reproduction line has broken.  Especially with the rabbits.  These changes mess up their clocks.  Messes up my clock and we don't really react to barametric changes unless you have arthritis.  But animals experience it 24 hours a day/365 days a year.  So with this weird weather, they have to be affected.  

But anyway, just watch yourself with this up and down weather.  Humans get real sick from this.  Especially children.  Be safe.  

BTW, can't wait until April.  Hoping does but if you get a buck, that's the luck and will celebrate with you. 

K


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes, we are having off and on spring like weather, its very strange.  Today its mid 50's, which is nuts in January it should be freezing and snow.  Its been a wacky winter so far.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 5, 2012)

It was warm and mild until Monday when we got a dusting.  Now it is warming up again.  

Did the buns like the snow?  We need snowy bunny pictures.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 5, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Woke up to SNOW!  Not much, just a dusting but I just love the first snow fall.   Looks so pretty out.  But let Jake out, and boy it's COLD!   But isn't that what happens when WINTER is here.  Need that cold weather to kill all these nasty germs.
> 
> I hope it last til the weekend, but doubt it.  40's for the weekend.  Would love to get the bunnies out in the snow to see what they think about it.   It's just too cold right now.  Need it to warm up just a bit.   We need a foot of snow, then the next day sunshine, bright and calm so we can take the buns out for short period.  My "couch potato" is the one I would like to see what he thinks of the snow.  lol.
> 
> ...


I want know.  Maybe when you get more, you can send some to Oregon? If you get the perfect condition for the buns, I hope that you take pictures. It would be cute to see. Congrats on the 7 and 3 month ann. Can't wait to see the new ones that you pick.  Happy to hear that all are doing well. That's great that they get spoiled.  Happy to hear that Jake makes sure his rabbits are safe. Do you have any pictures of him? Thanks for the update about the buns and you. Take care.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 6, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> It was warm and mild until Monday when we got a dusting.  Now it is warming up again.
> 
> Did the buns like the snow?  We need snowy bunny pictures.


Snow was gone by the time I got home.  Plus it's a bit dark now at 6:00 PM.  Hoping for more snow to be able to get snowy bunny pics.  

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 6, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a current pic of Jake. 








Jake is now 12 years old.  We rescued him from a very abusive drug situation.  He was being trained to be a drug dog.  His canines are filed down to put steel spikes on, and he has cuts on his neck to make him mean.  DH found him at the shelter when Jake was 3 months old.  They were going to euth this poor pup but DH just fell in love.  Kind of like he did with Willard.  Jake has been a excellent companion and we truly love him.  We benefited 100% when we rescued Jake.


DH had a rough day yesterday.  Arthritis is bad at this time of year.  So he spent the day yesterday just trying to feel some relief from the pain.  This is DH with Willard and Jake.  Have to say our animals do help both of us.






BTW, definitely will try to get one of our bunnies to you.  DH and I had a very long planning conversation last night regarding our next step...breeding.  And guess what, I got my choice.  DH agreed, LIONHEADS!  I'm just so excited.  Now I need to start searching for a breeder in our area.  March will be here in no time.  

Talk to you soon.  Take care.  Hoping you hear from your sister soon about your niece.  Hoping it's just a vitamin deficiency which does happen.  Please keep me posted.  

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 6, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the pictures. What a handsome dog you have. He looks very loyal. That is such a great story, I love that it ends with a happy ending. Wow, lion heads. That's great. They are very cute. Can't wait to see pictures. Your right March will be here soon. Good luck with your research. 

Take care as well. Thank you, and I did talk to her. Leesy has appointments next week. I hope it is too. Or really it can be anything that can be fixed. I will for sure. Thanks for caring. It means a lot.


----------



## CYGChickies (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats on your plans, you'll love Lionheads! Can't wait to see what you get!

CYG


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 7, 2012)

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> Congrats on your plans, you'll love Lionheads! Can't wait to see what you get!
> 
> CYG


Thanks so much for the encouragement.  We are both really excited about the plans.   Hey, you never know, if Frodo and Angel were to have a litter by March, could be a excellent start for me.   Since it will be my choice, my really not worried about pedigree.  More on good health and breeding.  

Congratulations on your awesome website.  I know I will be checking back in the Spring to see how your Honeybee project is going.  Also your garden.  DH would like to know why the mushrooms?  Just curious and wishing you success with that project.  

Showed DH the kittens.  He can't believe how fast they mature.  Also DH was really impressed by your Hotots.  They are such classy rabbits.   Beautiful and elegant.

Again thanks.  Can't wait to see what I get too!  

K


----------



## CYGChickies (Jan 7, 2012)

You're too kind! We try very hard to keep our rabbits looking pretty and feeling good! I would love to start you guys out with some Lionheads. You plan a road trip and come see us out in the country! I am going to try Angel with Dr Pepper (single mane on double mane often produce good looking babies), Samwise with Liza (Our Chinchilla doe but not until May on them), BigWig with Lola and Froso with Dutchess. That should give us three unrelated Lionhead litters for people to pick and choose from. Angel's babies this time went so fast! I am a bit behind in updating who is where and what kits are left--only two from Lola and probably none after next week!

Mushrooms are one of my favorite food and ****aki are a very tasty mushroom. I am trying to become more self-sufficient and want to buy less and less from the big blue store as time passes. Mushrooms grow basically by themselves with very little maintenance for a long time, so they're perfect for my already busy farm. Also, morels are a delicious wild mushroom that grows around here and I plan to hunt for those as well--being very careful of course. If we manage not to eat everything we grow and hunt, they also go for a decent price I've read.

I am very excited for the bees! I ordered my colony with a marked Italian queen that will arrive April 7th. I have to buy all my supplies and get my hive assembled and painted by then. I don't plan on much honey the first year--it's rare to get much--but if I get a little I'm going to make Meade out of it. It takes a while to ferment and everything so I want to get it started with the first batch.

Once again, you guys should totally come down sometime if you can ever get away, sounds like a lot of fun!

CYG


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 7, 2012)

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> You're too kind! We try very hard to keep our rabbits looking pretty and feeling good! I would love to start you guys out with some Lionheads. You plan a road trip and come see us out in the country! I am going to try Angel with Dr Pepper (single mane on double mane often produce good looking babies), Samwise with Liza (Our Chinchilla doe but not until May on them), BigWig with Lola and Froso with Dutchess. That should give us three unrelated Lionhead litters for people to pick and choose from. Angel's babies this time went so fast! I am a bit behind in updating who is where and what kits are left--only two from Lola and probably none after next week!
> 
> Mushrooms are one of my favorite food and ****aki are a very tasty mushroom. I am trying to become more self-sufficient and want to buy less and less from the big blue store as time passes. Mushrooms grow basically by themselves with very little maintenance for a long time, so they're perfect for my already busy farm. Also, morels are a delicious wild mushroom that grows around here and I plan to hunt for those as well--being very careful of course. If we manage not to eat everything we grow and hunt, they also go for a decent price I've read.
> 
> ...


Looks like plans for a road trip are forming.  Looking around March/April.   Told DH where you are, he just looked and said "OK, no problem".  Will be a nice drive.  Nice getaway for us too.  (bad anniversary in April.  This will be something positive to offset bad).  

I have to say if I got a doe from either Lola/Big Wig, Dutchess/Frodo or Angel/Dr. Pepper, I would be very pleased.   

Who is Dr Pepper?   

K


----------



## CYGChickies (Jan 7, 2012)

Dr Pepper is our chocolate single mane buck. He wasn't feeling very photogenic when we took most of the pictures and I've been routinely forgetting my camera all winter--thankfully my friend has one she used for the babies. It will be great to see you guys here. We'll have to get together and send you city names and all so you can find your way here. 

Mid-April is when I believe every litter should be good and ready for new homes but I'll recheck the calendar to be sure it's not sooner. It'll be a good time to see the farm at it's best and I will have the bees all squared away by then as well and the birds will have babies. 

CYG


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 7, 2012)

It is Winter and right now in New Jersey it's 70 degrees and sunny.  A bit chilly in the shade but out in that sun, it feels like a Spring day.  

















So got the bunnies out.  While I cleaned their crates one by one, DH set up a temporary enclosure for them to get some fresh air.  Took everything down because we are going to get the big Maple in our yard trimmed.  

So nice outside, wood pecker in the Maple tapping away.   Tiny Black and White Woodpecker.   

This weather just doesn't make sense.  

K

Can't forget Jake


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 7, 2012)

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> Dr Pepper is our chocolate single mane buck. He wasn't feeling very photogenic when we took most of the pictures and I've been routinely forgetting my camera all winter--thankfully my friend has one she used for the babies. It will be great to see you guys here. We'll have to get together and send you city names and all so you can find your way here.
> 
> Mid-April is when I believe every litter should be good and ready for new homes but I'll recheck the calendar to be sure it's not sooner. It'll be a good time to see the farm at it's best and I will have the bees all squared away by then as well and the birds will have babies.
> 
> CYG


OOOOOHHHH, like the sound of Dr. Pepper.   

Mid April will be perfect.  Will PM closer to the date to get directions.  

Look forward reading your updates on your journal here and your website.  

Look forward to seeing your bees and bird as well.  

Truly excited.  

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 7, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> It is Winter and right now in New Jersey it's 70 degrees and sunny.  A bit chilly in the shade but out in that sun, it feels like a Spring day.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4459_bunnys_903.jpg
> 
> ...


:bun Pictures of the buns outside, that's great! I love Jake's picture too. Thanks for putting them up. Do they like to be outside? I can't wait for it to get a little bit warmer here, and we will try it with Samore and Mellow. I want to see if they like to be outside.  Just thought I would send some hugs your way!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 7, 2012)

love the pics, I am glad eveyone had a fun day


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 8, 2012)

Well DH and I are very excited to announce that our next phase of the Livestock Adventure is starting to form.  It's turning into a Road trip for Lionheads.   We haven't done something like this since we got our Kuvacz, Ice.  Drove to White Plains, New York to pick up our white fluff ball.   Was worth the trip.  Well the road trip will lead us to West Virginia this time and the exciting opportunity to meet some BYH friends.   Plus the real exciting news of bringing home a pair of Lionheads to start my breeding program and to fall in love with as we have our other 3.  

Truly excited for the trip.  DH and I haven't been away in so long.  Really looking forward to just getting away for a little while, meeting new people that I've met on this forum, seeing their set up (lots of exciting things happening for these BYH members) and getting two new bunnies to get to know.  

Now the exciting wait to see what will be in the nest box and waiting for us when we arrive.  

Truly feels good to make plans like this.  And really looking forward to meeting new people.   Now I really can't wait til Spring.   Sitting now making a "Get Ready for New Bunnies" List.    

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 8, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> love the pics, I am glad eveyone had a fun day


Thanks.   It is really fun to watch them enjoy themselves out there.  They just love to dig and explore.  It's good for them mentally as well as physically.   

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 8, 2012)

Now that my boys are getting close to 9 months, it's time to start really looking at cutting back the pellets.  I've kept status quo with  free choice since they were 8 weeks.  I've started feeding them a little differently.  I've been splitting their pellets, giving half in the morning and half in the evening.  By the evening their bowls are empty.  So I give a little more.  But I have found out on some days, by the evening they still have pellets.  So I haven't been filling them waiting til the morning to give pellets.   They aren't starving by morning.  Dobby has though discovered that he can pick up his food bowl and move it around the crate.  I though that was hunger signs, but it's just a game thing.  He does even when he has pellets in the bowl.  

Fruit, we cut back on.  Not an every day thing.  Worried about sugar intake and less exercise during the Winter months.  Trying to get as much outside time as possible.

Greens, still every day.  They love their Wheat Grass, broccoli, brussel sprouts.  They get that every morning.  Seriously got big plans for the Garden this Spring.  

Willard has been thriving on the diet we have him on.  Not truly knowing his age, and what he was feed in the past, he's transitioned nicely with no ill affects to our plans. 

Just worried about healthy, happy bunnies.  Kind of got a little nervous seeing that fold of skin (dewlap) on Dobby.  I know he's maturing and some bucks do get it, but I just don't want overweight bunnies and me be the cause of it.  Always watched my dogs.  Sometimes they were spoiled and did put on a few pounds, but always got them back to snuff.  Have to really watch Jake.  Older dog, plus bum back leg due to being thrown out of a speeding car as a pup, extra weight a No No.   

All are still molting, but being inside rabbits, it is what it is.  More grooming, but worth it due to more bonding and learning trust time for us and the bunnies.   Plus it does me and DH good.  

All in All, think I got my boys on the right path to a healthy life.  Isn't that what it's all about?

K


----------



## wannacow (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm curious and absolutely NOT an expert on rabbit husbandry, but I thought rabbits couldn't have broccoli or other things in the cabbage family because of their inability to pass gas.  Is this true?


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 9, 2012)

wannacow said:
			
		

> I'm curious and absolutely NOT an expert on rabbit husbandry, but I thought rabbits couldn't have broccoli or other things in the cabbage family because of their inability to pass gas.  Is this true?


Yes rabbits do not pass gas.  And broccoli and cabbage can give gas, but my rabbits are loving broccoli and brussell sprouts  and are having no problems.  That's why with rabbits you slowly introduce new foods.  I gave them little bits at a time and really don't give them a lot now.  Just a little cup full every day.   They need their greens, just not a whole lot of them.  

Cabbage and colliflower are vegetables that are very gassy.  Haven't even given them this and won't.  They do very well with just collard greens, wheat grass, broccoli and brussell sprouts.  They love them, and no affect out of the norm.  

I guess if you give them too much, it can cause an issue of bloat or gas.  And that's not good for bunnies.  No way to pass because they do not pass gas or throw up.  

Another thing I read is not to feed your iceberg lettuce.  Your rabbit can it it, but iceberg lettuce provides no nutrition to a bunny.  It has lots of water, but no nutrition.  

Hope this helps.  Thanks for asking.  And I can only tell you what I have experienced.

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 9, 2012)

Been busy, busy, busy yesterday.   On the computer searching for Pedigreed Lionheads.  

Due to circumstances out of our control (the economy), have to stick close to home.  Would have loved the long trip, but just not happening.  As much as I want something, I'm being an adult about it.   Maybe some day a long trip will happen.  

Anyway, got lots of success on the search for my Purebread Lionheads.  Really good prospect in PA and New Jersey.  Now I just have to sit and think what will be best for me.

These colors are so confusing.  I know they are healthy lionheads, they have double manes, but what color do I want to play with?  

DH and I are loving the Black Line.  Black, Black Torts, Siamese Sables.

But have a chance to get a Blue.  Blue is a diluted color of Black.  Can have a Blue Lionhead in little less than two weeks.  Kits are now 4 weeks old and not sexed.  Do I get a Buck or a Doe?  

I think my best bet, and what I've read to be a successful is to get your Buck first.  Age doesn't matter with a Buck.  He can start up to 6 months or as late as 3 years.   So if the Blue kit is a buck, I think I got my breeding buck.  

But also, breeder has Black line and Chocolate line coming in a month.   Will have to wait to see what comes out of the nest box.  Breeder will be sending me updates regarding this.  

Also Breeder in New Jersey has chocolates and REW ready.  She says it's hard to work with these colors.  Is it?   


LOTS to think about!  Really exciting!  But truly nervous.  I don't know why,  Maybe nervous energy?  I guess worried about colors.  

Well, it's Monday, time for work.    All have a Great Day!

K


----------



## wannacow (Jan 9, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> wannacow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ms. Research.  Like I said, I am not an expert.  I had one pet rabbit, a flemish giant that I lost this fall.  She was only a yr and a half.  I don't really know why she died.  I had been watching her as she seemed to hide a lot, and by the time I felt she had a fever, it was pretty much too late.  After about $200 @ the vet, she died @ home.  The vet didn't want to do a necropsy, so I don't know whaat killed her.  BTW, not my ususal vet...  but one that "knows" rabbits, I guess...

I'm glad your rabbits are doing well.  DH said I could get another if I wanted.  I'm still not sure...  I wish they were like dogs and cats, then I would be more comfortable taking care of them.  Rabbits are COMPLICATED!


----------



## daisychick (Jan 9, 2012)

Lionheads are so fun to look at.      I can't wait to see what you pick out and of course I can't wait to get to see the pictures when you get some!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 9, 2012)

good luck in your lionhead hunt. I wanted to let you know that in my own breeding rabbits experience I see more color traits from the doe not the buck so if you want blue I would go with a doe, where you should wait until 6 months anyway so you would be able to breed in July.
my NZ mix which dlenwas red and a white parents. she kindled colored kits 5 to 3. My California kindled 4 to 1 colored. the buck I use is albino so he has no color traits. He is 5 generation Albino.

Anyways good luck in your search.


----------



## CYGChickies (Jan 9, 2012)

I didn't notice REW being "difficult", not sure if the person meant temperament or genetic color. Our REW doe Angel was bred to our Vienna buck BigWig and she had one blue kit, one black kit and one REW kit, no crazy surprises. Vienna is pretty recessive so basically he's a "blank slate" and I bred him to Angel to see what colors she had in her background. I think her REW kit was the most handsome but the blue and black ones were cute too. BigWig is from a long line a breeder accomplished from breeding magpie out and Vienna in. BigWig wasn't one of his show keepers so I managed to get him at an awesome price and plan to find a good Vienna doe to continue the work he started. For now I'm taking advantage of his color recessive nature and breeding him to does I want little carbon copies of--Lola's magpie and harlequin genes for example. I dunno if that's scientifically correct but I'm self-teaching myself through experience and observation. 

I'm hoping to get a litter of chocolates, a litter of harly/magpies, a litter of chinchilla/broken chinchilla and one surprise litter. None of our bucks and does are the same color yet because we love playing with colors. I'll narrow it down to chocolate, Vienna and chinchilla eventually--maybe--but for now I'm having fun playing with color and genetics. You should have the same fun and don't be afraid to get a broken LH solid colors are made that much more fun when the broken pattern shakes things up.

CYG


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 9, 2012)

Can't wait to see pictures. Hope you get what you want!


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 9, 2012)

I hate to admit this but Twinkles is helping me type this message.  She seems to really like the pictures of your bunnies.  I'm not sure if Rabbits can see 2 Dimension but she wiggles her tail and raises her ears.  She may have a crush on Dobby, lol.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 9, 2012)

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> I didn't notice REW being "difficult", not sure if the person meant temperament or genetic color. Our REW doe Angel was bred to our Vienna buck BigWig and she had one blue kit, one black kit and one REW kit, no crazy surprises. Vienna is pretty recessive so basically he's a "blank slate" and I bred him to Angel to see what colors she had in her background. I think her REW kit was the most handsome but the blue and black ones were cute too. BigWig is from a long line a breeder accomplished from breeding magpie out and Vienna in. BigWig wasn't one of his show keepers so I managed to get him at an awesome price and plan to find a good Vienna doe to continue the work he started. For now I'm taking advantage of his color recessive nature and breeding him to does I want little carbon copies of--Lola's magpie and harlequin genes for example. I dunno if that's scientifically correct but I'm self-teaching myself through experience and observation.
> 
> I'm hoping to get a litter of chocolates, a litter of harly/magpies, a litter of chinchilla/broken chinchilla and one surprise litter. None of our bucks and does are the same color yet because we love playing with colors. I'll narrow it down to chocolate, Vienna and chinchilla eventually--maybe--but for now I'm having fun playing with color and genetics. You should have the same fun and don't be afraid to get a broken LH solid colors are made that much more fun when the broken pattern shakes things up.
> 
> CYG


Sorry for confusion, genetic coloring is difficult for Chocolate.  Not REW.    Actually there are some available with two breeders.  Really nice.  

Actually was thinking of your Dr. Pepper. but I might not get into chocolate color.  I think sticking with Black gene, and working with diluted gene will give me something to play around with.   

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 9, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> I hate to admit this but Twinkles is helping me type this message.  She seems to really like the pictures of your bunnies.  I'm not sure if Rabbits can see 2 Dimension but she wiggles her tail and raises her ears.  She may have a crush on Dobby, lol.


Well tell Twinkles I'll let Dobby know a sweet Champaigne has a crush on him. lol.

Glad to see you are in better spirits.  Hoping the Wife is as well.

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 9, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats pretty cute...  
I wonder how she can tell he's a bunny.


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 9, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twinkles is a Dwarf, Belgium or Netherland I think.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 9, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right, you got the Champaignes.  For meat.  


K


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 9, 2012)

YAYAYAYAY!   I am so excited for you and your lionheads!

When I had the Satins, I thought blue/black lines were really easy to work with.  Those colors crossed well together and it really is quite easy to guess what you will get when dealing with recessives, like REW, Blue, chocolate, etc.  Once you know a rabbit carries it, you know what you can cross it to to get that.  Well, at least it works out easy in my head.  If you want to see if a rabbit carries blue, you breed it to a blue rabbit and if ANY of the kits are blue, then the rabbit in question is a carrier.  Or if either of their parents is that color then they are automatically a carrier too.  I just found out that my NZW (out of two white parents of unknow lineage) carries blue because she produced blue kits when bred to my squirrel (blue chinchilla) mini satin   I used to spend HOURS pouring over rabbit genetics... then DH got tired of hearing about it and got me goats to occupy my time LOL


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 9, 2012)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> YAYAYAYAY!   I am so excited for you and your lionheads!
> 
> When I had the Satins, I thought blue/black lines were really easy to work with.  Those colors crossed well together and it really is quite easy to guess what you will get when dealing with recessives, like REW, Blue, chocolate, etc.  Once you know a rabbit carries it, you know what you can cross it to to get that.  Well, at least it works out easy in my head.  If you want to see if a rabbit carries blue, you breed it to a blue rabbit and if ANY of the kits are blue, then the rabbit in question is a carrier.  Or if either of their parents is that color then they are automatically a carrier too.  I just found out that my NZW (out of two white parents of unknow lineage) carries blue because she produced blue kits when bred to my squirrel (blue chinchilla) mini satin   I used to spend HOURS pouring over rabbit genetics..*. then DH got tired of hearing about it and got me goats to occupy my time LOL*


Hmmm,,,,,interesting. lol

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 10, 2012)

So the search continues for the Lionhead of my dreams.  Or should I say lionheads.  

I've inquired on a few.  Have my name on several lists.   Plus waiting for a few to grow up just a bit to know the sex.  

And I'm being selective this time.  My last actual bunny purchase, I was looking for bunnies.  Not looking for purebred or pedigrees.  This time big difference and looking for a specific breed will take time.   

Well not as nervous about colors as I was before.  Now that I know where I'm going and what I want to achieve.  I'm going to play it safe at the start.  Stick with basic color (black with ability to dilute to blue) and then once established, then maybe start experimenting.  Promised DH I would not have a house full of bunnies so really have to be careful what I do.   Would love to experiment right away with colors, but I'm afraid of creating bunnies that have to place to go except here.  People can get overwhelmed real fast if they don't watch.  

So slow and steady I go.  Wish me luck!  

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 10, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see pictures. Hope you get what you want!


Keep your fingers crossed for me.   Lionheads only have small litters.  So I'm hoping for the best in April.  

Plus I should know in a couple weeks about the sex of a Blue Tort.  Love that color.  Hoping for a Buck. 

Thanks so much for thinking of me.  

K


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 10, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thinking blue for you. What does a blue tort look like?


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 10, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to explain what color a tort is.  

Here's an example.

http://sites.google.com/site/wenuta...-nestbox-to-adulthood/blue-tort-aa-b-c--dd-ee

Thanks so much for thinking blue for me.  Hoping to have cute baby bunnies here soon.  But to have what I want, patience is the key.  DANG!  Oh well.  


K


----------



## wannacow (Jan 10, 2012)

Ooo...  they're cute!  (I shouldn't have looked.    )


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 10, 2012)

wannacow said:
			
		

> Ooo...  they're cute!  (I shouldn't have looked.    )


They do have a nice color to them.  You made me giggle when you posted Rabbits are complicated.  I noticed you have goats who I think are mind boggling.  But aren't they fun to get to know?  

DH wanted a Flemish Giant, but we just don't have the room.  So we went with more smaller rabbits.  I found out I could have more if I stuck with small.  lol

It really tough with rabbits.  They are prey animals and tend to disguise their illness until it's sometimes too late.  Kind of like goats, with checking eyelids and poop.  Got be on your toes that's all.  

Awwww, go ahead.  Get rabbits again.  Why not think of meat rabbits this time.  

K


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 10, 2012)

This is going to probably come across wrong, but I don't mean it in any sort of a negative / snarky way.

I spend too much time fretting over / studying about / dealing with goats to put any effort into DH's rabbits.  Or the chickens, for that matter.
If they get sick, we're toast.  My brain can only handle so much info....

I am glad you are learning all you can, I may need to pick your brain if we do get a bunny issue sometime.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 10, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> This is going to probably come across wrong, but I don't mean it in any sort of a negative / snarky way.
> 
> I spend too much time fretting over / studying about / dealing with goats to put any effort into DH's rabbits.  Or the chickens, for that matter.
> If they get sick, we're toast.  My brain can only handle so much info....
> ...


I  hear ya on that Kim, if my chickens are eating and drinking I don't worry same with the rabbits. 

My goats tend to drive me nuts with everything my new one Whitney in particular   
If I see them looking like crap or coats feel funny or they seem off I am posting here what do I do now.

Kthe blue tort is beautiful but I couldn't have a pet rabbit with raising the meat rabbits, I wouldn't let DH process the meat rabbits


----------



## wannacow (Jan 10, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> wannacow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still thinking about a new one.  I had wanted a FG for years as a house pet.  When we moved to the country, DH said I could have one, but not in the house.  We already had 2 dogs and a cat in the house.    (now up to 3 dogs!)  Anyway, I had her in the barn which is just like a house.  She had the run of the place and loved it.  She visited the goats when we got them and scared the cats.    She was such a fun "little" thing.  DD showed her at the fair this year.  We're not sure if she picked something up there or if this had been building up all her life as she would not breed.  Lots of nesting etc., but never any kits.  Just not sure, but I sure loved her.  

We've thought of meat rabbits, but I'm a little squeemish about processing a "warm fuzzy".  I think I would be ok as log as the head was gone and they all looked alike.  We've done chickens and turkeys alright, although we all had a few tears for a few, but we knew before we got them that they had a purpose.  That really helps.

You're right too about goats.  I'm a little overwhelmed with them too, but so far, no illness...  

Have fun on your search for lionheads!


----------



## elevan (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing your next buns as plans become reality.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 10, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> This is going to probably come across wrong, but I don't mean it in any sort of a negative / snarky way.
> 
> I spend too much time fretting over / studying about / dealing with goats to put any effort into DH's rabbits.  Or the chickens, for that matter.
> If they get sick, we're toast.  My brain can only handle so much info....
> ...


Not negative or snarky at all.  You were clear as a bell.   Rabbits are your DH's.  It's his responsibility to keep them from getting sick.  

You built a *beautiful herd of Goats* Roll.  That's a* LOT to know*.  And a* LOT of experience to go through*.   Believe me, I've learned TONS of really good info about goats from you, (reading your website, your posts, your notes on how to keep a healthy baby) and I know when I get goats in the future I'll still be picking your brain about them.  

Keep your focus on your goats.   Again, if your DH or you have any questions or issues on rabbits, I'll be more than glad to help.  Or point you or your DH in the right direction to get the answers you need.  



K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 10, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Looking forward to seeing your next buns as plans become reality.


Thanks EleVan, could be sooner than I think.  Two weeks will tell.  

K


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## jodief100 (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't wait to see the new buns!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Roll and Jodie for the Well wishes.   Really excited and can't wait to show off my new bun.  If all goes right, I could have a new Lionhead Buck in 3 weeks.  

Hopefully Jodie, your girls will kid before that. lol.    Hoping they wait until snow instead of rain, but then again, doe code!  Wishing you all the best with this round of kids.  Hoping all Mommies have easy deliveries and that kids are healthy and what you want (doe/buck).

K


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 11, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Hopefully Jodie, your girls will kid before that. lol.    Hoping they wait until snow instead of rain, but then again, doe code!  Wishing you all the best with this round of kids.  Hoping all Mommies have easy deliveries and that kids are healthy and what you want (doe/buck).
> 
> K




I can't wait to see new Buns (bunnies not butts)


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 11, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

OK I'll type Bunnies instead of buns to stop the confusion.  lol  I doubt people want to see my buns (butt).  

Thanks Autumnprairie,  excited too.  Can't wait to have a little one again.  My boys taught me well so I have some experience under my belt bringing in a new bunny.  

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 12, 2012)

Rain, rain go away, go to Texas or Oklahoma  because New Jersey has had way too much!  

Went to sleep late with rain coming down, wake up early with rain coming down.  50 degrees outside, but supposedly dropping as the day goes on to the weekend where cold weather will eventually be here.  

And this is January.  Just doesn't make sense.  

Bunnies are doing well.  Have there times when very quiet like last night.  All three were very calm and receptive, but not super active.  I guess they do have moods.  

Jake doing well.  He's not thrilled with the rain.  Getting older too, weather affects him just like my DH.  


Been doing some research on lionheads and manes.  Will be interesting to see and experience this unique animal.    

Hoping all have a good day.  

K

eta:  EleVan now I understand the emu reference. lol   Games people play. lol


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 12, 2012)

Wading into the pool of color genetics for bunnies has been a real eye opener.

I never knew that there were only two basic colors in a rabbit's coat

Black and Yellow.

Changing how those two pigments get expressed is the fun part for most breeders of Smaller breeds.  

So Rabbits have 5 basic genes

A, B, C, D, E

I kind of figured out A, B,D but C well lots to know about shaded, complete color and albino.   And E, with extension of color or absolute eliminating color all together.  

And this is just for the rabbits coat.   Plus not even started looking into the modifying genes, rufus factors, and plus-and-mius modifers.   Still genes for Eye color, Manes if lionheads, 

So looking at the Blue Tort I am hoping to get soon.

His B gene is lower case because of the Yellow gene (turns to chocolate)    I think I'm on the right track.  

So the Black Gene being Upper Case B, is dominate while the b gene, lower case is recessive.   Yellow is recessive, while Black is dominate.   

Well back to studying.  Have to do something to occupy my time waiting patiently for my Bunny.  

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 12, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Rain, rain go away, go to Texas or Oklahoma  because New Jersey has had way too much!
> 
> Went to sleep late with rain coming down, wake up early with rain coming down.  50 degrees outside, but supposedly dropping as the day goes on to the weekend where cold weather will eventually be here.
> 
> ...


I think you are getting our rain. Sorry to say, but I am happy that we don't have it.  

Happy to hear that the bunnies are doing well.  moods, I think everything has moods. 

Also happy to hear about Jake. Jude is the same with rain, he will go wherever it is dry. I try telling him, you are a dog. Doesn't change anything though. Sorry to hear that the weather is starting to affect him. I give Jude glucosamine in the winter. It seems to be helping.

Can't wait to see pictures! I also can't wait to hear the stories too! I hope that you have a great day. Take care, B


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 12, 2012)

I was lawyas facinated with genetics.  Keep us posted on what you learn.  I think you will be getting some snow here soon.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 12, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I was lawyas facinated with genetics.  Keep us posted on what you learn.  I think you will be getting some snow here soon.


lol got a LOT to learn.  But it will be a fun journey both me and my DH are looking forward to making.  

Yes, snow in our future.  I think they said by Saturday.  Tomorrow it will start out warm and continue to drop in temp. 

Love snow, but stinks, it's my Saturday to work.  Oh well.

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 13, 2012)

Well did more digging into genetics.  I have to say the breeder that I could be getting my Blue Tort Buck has a very informative website.  She put the genetic line of her bucks and does so I went and found out what the Buck and Doe were.

Sire:

aa  bb  C_ dd ee


Doe

aa B_ C (chi)c Dd ee


The lower case a is a Self gene.  Self rabbits have the same color all over, top and bottom.   Self colors are black, blue, chocolate or lilac.  But this depends on the actions of the genes at the B, C, D and E locations.  

The B gene determines the density of the Black pigment.  the lower case b gene will dilute the Black to chocolate.  

C:  still looking into that.  C gene does LOTS.  I think the chi is a Himilayan gene.  Limits coloration to points of the rabbit.  That's why their ears, tail and feet are a darker color.

*eta:  More reading and research shows not Himilayan but sable.  
*

D gene results in the full (dense) expression of the color.  The "d" is a recessive gene resulting in dilution of color. 

The E gene deals with the extension of color.   The double ee is a non-extension gene that wipes out the black and sometimes (depending on the modifiers) leaves a little dark "smut" on the end.  Smut? lol.    That is what a Tort is?  Smut?  Nah. lol


Continuing my education in genetics.   Heads spinning. lol.  But really interesting.  

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 15, 2012)

My boys have been helping me learn genetics.  Well, they just sit on my lap as I look at their coats. lol.  Learning more about the A gene, I found out that the dominate A is the Agouti.  Considering the Wild rabbit is a Chestnut Agouti, and basically all domesticated come from the Wild rabbit, it was interesting to learn about the self gene and the tan gene (at).  

Since Agouti is a way the hair color bands on the hair shaft, (white, orange, brown, black) I had to check out my boys to see, and found no Agouti pattern of banding.  All my boys have hair that gradually turns from white to the color you see.  Example:  Kreacher is black, but if you fluff back his fur, his skin is white, the hair connecting to the skin is white, and gradually goes from white to gray to black.  This is an example of a Self color.   When I looked at Dobby and Willard, their hair was the same way.  So I believe they are all self colors.  Except for Dobby.  I believe he is of the tan (at) considering he is a Marten.    In this catagory of at you will find the Tan, Otter and Marten.  

I also found the way their order of dominance goes:

Agouti is the most dominate (remember wild rabbits)
At pattern then comes next.  
Then Self.  

So if you are breeding two rabbits and one of the them has the Agouti gene, this will dominate over the Tan and Self.  



Regarding the B gene, well all my boys are from the Black Family.   B gene is basically which family your rabbit is in.  Black or Chocolate.  

Here's some colors from the Black and Blue (diluted black) family.

Black
Blue
*Black Tortoiseshell (Black Tort)*
*Blue Tortoiseshell (Blue Tort)* 
Chestnut Agouti
Opal (Blue Agouti)
Orange (Orange Agouti)
Fawn
Chinchilla
Squirrel (Blue Chinchilla)
Ermine (Frostpoint)
Blue Ermine (Blue Frostpoint)
Sable Point
Blue Sable Point
*Siamese Sable (Black Sable)*
*Siamese Pearl (Blue Sable)*

The ones I've bolded are the colors that I am looking for.  At least I narrowed it down.  Sitting with DH, going over color genes, looking at pics, I think we have gotten are plans to start and our feelers out.   Now I just have to stick with my plans lol because...........


The Chocolate Color Family is interesting as well

Here's the list:

Chocolate
Lilac
*Chocolate Tortoiseshell*
*Lilac Tortoiseshell*
Chocolate Chestnut (Cinnamon)
Lynx (Lilac Agouti)
Chocolate Orange
Lilac Fawn
Chocolate Chinchilla
Lilac Chinchilla
Chocolate Ermine
Lilac Ermine
Chocolate Sable Point
Lilac Sable Point
*Chocolate Sable*
*Lilac Sable*


The ones I bolded, I would like to consider, after seeing how well my breeding plans go...


And I haven't even gotten into what I learned about MANES!  

Amazing, so much to learn... 

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 15, 2012)

Have to laugh.  Kreacher, my smallest bunny with the Biggest Attitude, showed it yesterday. lol.  Kreacher does enjoy his time with me, sitting in my lap, but he wants it on his terms.  Sitting there, nice as pie, Kreacher decides he wants to explore what's on the table next to my chair.  I told him no.  Don't you know the little bugger turns around and thumps my leg.  I say "how dare you."  With that, Kreacher hisses at me and thumps again.  So took a page out of my DH's book, didn't thump his nose though, but put him on his back.  I showed Mr. Attitude who's boss.  After that, no problems.   I have to say, if I had just gotten this bunny, it would have freaked me out hearing him hissing.  Never in my life, would I have thought noise like that would come out of such a tiny, sweet looking animal.   Truthfully after the hiss, I was ready just to put him back in his crate.  Glad I did the flip though.   Me showing dominance after the incident is much better than trying to declare dominance after the fact. 

I've been taking Dobby out a lot also.  It's been working well doing this.  Dobby liked to avoid me as much as possible.  Plus the grumbling was loud every time I took him out of his crate.  But I have to say he is getting better.  Yesterday, no grumbling.  Didn't have to chase him around his crate.  Actually enjoyed the time with him.  He does like to dig at my clothes though.  Has always done this.  Not that he's trying to harm, it actually looks like he fluffs up everything to get a comfy spot.  But definitely not good for the clothes.  Working on stopping that habit.  

Willard is a sweetie.  He still grumbles when I pick him up, but I have to say I don't have to chase him around his crate to get him.  He is kind of getting the idea.  He will go to his litter box and wait for me to pick him up.  Still grumbles but we kind of have an understanding.  And the more I spend time with him, the more he's relaxing in my lap.  Not all tense.  He likes to look around the room more and more.  And when he hears DH's voice, the ears go up, he stands up and searches the room for him.  Truly attached to DH.  I tell you, it's something with rescued animals.  They just KNOW they are being rescued.  



Still waiting on news about the Blue Tort.  I've explained to all my boys and Jake that new bunnies will be coming some day.  Not that they care.  lol.   But I have to say Jake does.  Well, he knows the word bunnies.  Every time you say it, he wags his tail and looks at the boys.  

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 16, 2012)

WOOO HOOOO.   Looks like I'm going to Philadelphia either on February 3rd or 4th.   A ARBA convention is being held at the Philadelphia Convention on those days.  Need to stop in and take a look.  DH is already on board with it and we are both looking forward to seeing LOTS of lionheads and their breeders.    Can't wait!


Learning about the Mane.  Very interesting info out there.  Did you know that the Mane Gene is a genetic mutation that occurred during the 1990's in Europe.  Other well known mutations are the Rex and Satin fur types.  

Shame though that the double mane is not showable.  It seems that, though the lionhead is not recognized, the standard that is being pushed is the Single Mane.  They call the Double Mane names like "floofballs, powder puffs and dust mops".   Gee how rude.    Those pushing the standard of the single mane I guess don't like the wool over the body, face, ears and feet.  I kind of like the skirt.  

Double mane babies are really easy to spot.  When born they are bald at the lower body sides, checks and behind the ears.  This lasts for a week.  Then longer wool starts to grow.  

One thing noted with Double manes is that bunnies are suseptible to Wool Blockage.  Need to be diligent with the babies with grooming so this does not happen.  Actually, more grooming, means more handling, which means possible more People oriented bunnies.  Which could be a plus-plus.  


The more and more I dig, the more these Lionheads get interesting.   Can't wait to go to the Convention.  

K


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sounds like fun!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

That is right around the corner too. I know you are EXCITED!!!! CONGRATS


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 16, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun!!!!


It is.  Big diversion from bad anniversary coming up.   With this research on finding Lionheads, plans to go look at more, making plans to build cages, it's kind of helping both of us.  

Basically trying to make a positive out of a negative we both CAN'T change.  

Thanks Jodie.  Appreciate the support.  

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 16, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> That is right around the corner too. I know you are EXCITED!!!! CONGRATS


Thanks SOOOO much for the support.  Appreciate it.  Yes, very excited.  Made my morning finding this info out about the ARBA convention so close, so soon.  

K


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We are here for you and your DH.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 16, 2012)

Have a love/hate relationship with my 26 year old van right now.  Hoping it says running for the next two years (will help NOT having a car payment) but it's starting to show it's age.  Go out to go to work, and starter is gone.   Just clicking sounds.   Dang! 

Oh well, it is what it is.   Thankfully, new year means 1 week vacation, so vacation day will be used.   Thankfully it gave me some indication BEFORE the February Convention in Philly.  Last September, all ready to go to the ARBA show in Mullica Hill, so close to me, and Van trouble.  DH already gone to do a job.  Just like now.  

Now to get on the phone and find a starter.  Old car means hunting for parts.   Thankfully DH is very good at finding old parts.  And know mechanics who also can find old parts.

Come on Van, only two more years.  Can't really get upset.  Van has never let me down in the 26 years I've had it.  It's just when you get old, things just start falling apart.

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2012)

Excited for you and a chance to get your NEW bunnies!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 16, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Excited for you and a chance to get your NEW bunnies!


Thanks SmallFarmGirl.  And can't wait for the chance to show them off.  As soon as I get them, you will know.  

Again thanks, really appreciate your thoughtful post.

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome... I just know the joy of getting a new animal and I'd love to celebrate with you!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 16, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it's ALWAYS fun to celebrate with others.  Will definitely let you know.  

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, this is where we will be on February 5th, 2012



> FEBRUARY
> 
> 4-5 PA Rabbit Breeders Association
> www.pasrba.org


PA Convention Center in Lebanon, PA  

Already mapquested and setting a course.  WOOOO HOOOO 

http://www.lebexpo.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=31&Itemid=42


eta:  DH and I discussed it further, will be hitting the trail to Lebanon, PA on February 4th (Saturday).  Instead of February 5th (Sunday).


----------



## elevan (Jan 16, 2012)

Closed at the request of the OP


----------

